# Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Relaxer and Full Line - Review and Questions



## Miamori (Oct 15, 2008)

Intro:​
OKAY, y'all! So I guess I brought it on myself since I go around raving about this relaxer, but I get a MILLION PMs!!!!!  Not to mention 6 questions per PM on avg. So, I get it. You all are having trouble finding more info and reviews, and need a way to get your questions answered.

On the flip side, I have mono (this ain't no joke! and health services keeps telling me I just have to suffer.... tonsillitis, serious ear pain, fatigue, fever... ) and classes I am missing, not to mention assignments, etc... so I am just going to make all of our lives easier and start a thread.

What the product looks like:​ 
This is what the personal size of the relaxer looks like: 






I was relaxed in a Dominican salon with the relaxer from this tub:






*The ingredients:*​
Water, Mineral Oil Petrolatum, Ceteraryl Alcohol, Propylene Glyco, Shea Butter, Sodium Hydroxide, Polysobate 60, Laneth-15, Cetyl Alcohol, PEG (150) Stearate, Steareth 20, PEG (60), Lanolin, Hydroxypropy Itrimonium, Vegetable Protein, Fragrance.

Another voice on the subject:


_The ingredients for both sizes are the same. Based on the review below, I believe the effects are too.
_​Part of my trouble telling people about this is that I've never found or head other reviews and testimonials. But I just found this one on Amazon: 

"I just tried this relaxer for the first time and it is WONDERFUL! I had been scratching my head the night before which is a great big no no when you are getting a touch up the next day, but this relaxer didn't even burn my scalp. My hair is soft and straight but doesn't look over-processed. This product can be used as a texturizer as well, just don't leave it on as long as you would a perm. I strongly urge everyone to try this product...it's great!"

She is spot on. I personally BEG anyone who relaxes to USE THIS. Your hair will thank you. I will even thank you. And I think your haircare issues and/or setbacks will decrease, IMO.

About Alter Ego:

This is just what I know. They are an Italian line. They are known to manufacture a number of products specializing in reducing hair loss, shedding, and breakage. LHCCF used have used this line at least since '03. It is a popular line in Dominican salons. The products have the reputation of being quality products and sometimes a little on the expensive side. It is hard to find info on their website because they are building a new one. 

You can view most of the Alter Ego products in existence here:
http://www.bluebeez.com/goods_list.php?cid=460


Entire Alter Ego Linange line thus far:


_The line is new, so I am sure the products list will expand with demand.
_​These are other products available by the line in terms of relaxers and relaxer or texturizer related treatments:

Linange Shea Butter Cream Relaxer





Linange Neutralizing Conditioner





Linange Restructuring Mask with Shea Butter and Coconut Oil





Linange Shea Butter Texturizer





*EDIT: Linange Vitalizing Shampoo*




​
There is also a curl activator and normal shampoo. Keep in mind, this is a sub-line of Alter Ego, so of course there are a ton more Alter Ego products. I love each one I have ever tried. I try to keep my at-home haircare as natural as possible though.

Where to buy:

_*BlueBeez and Beauty of New York *are two great vendors who sell these products online._​
BlueBeez sells these products on Amazon and on their website. Most are a dollar or so cheaper on Amazon, with the exception of the large tub of the Shea Butter Relaxer. BlueBeez carries lots of nice products and their shipping is FAST (1-2 days; 3 tops). They are not always the cheapest, but it's nice to be able to order from one vendor, especially when ordering from a lot of lines.

*On Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/s/sr=41-22/qi...ld-brandtextbin=LINANGE&rh=p_4:LINANGE&page=1

*Their website:* http://www.bluebeez.com/goods_list.php?cid=535

Beauty of New York sells the Shea Butter Relaxer, the Texturizer, and the Mask.

It sells the Shea Butter Relaxer for cheaper ($10 versus $14 on Amazon) and the Texturizer too ($12 versus $14 on Amazon), but the Mask is not cheaper.

*Beauty of New York:* http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/search.php?Mode=SEARCH&S_content=linange&x=0&y=0

Beauty of New York is a good vendor too. If you live in NYC I think you can just go pick the relaxer up yourself too, and they have a LOT of merchandise as well.

*EDIT: * For the entire set (minus the shampoo) discounted, purchase here:iBeautyNY




It's $65 for the mask (which comes in a decent tub), the personal-sized relaxer, and the smaller conditioner. depending on where you order from, this is about $10 cheaper.

Just like Beauty of NY, which has a retail store in Brooklyn, iBeautyNY has one in Manhattan, so if you're in the area, you can go investigate first-hand or just pick up yourself.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 15, 2008)

FAQs:
_
These are questions I have been asked already in PMs. If I have not answered your questions already, feel free to ask more._

*Does the Linange relaxer burn at all?*

NOT. AT. ALL. It feels like chilled conditioner left in a fridge. It is refreshing after th eintial shock of the strange feeling. I have likened it to putting cooled cucumber on your eyelids. I thought it was just me until I realxed with Affirm 2 weeks ago. It BURNED! I never realized how unpleasant relaxer experiences typically are because I got so used to them. I noticed the change since I had not had a burning/extreme tingling/typical relaxer since January. Huge difference.

*And does it get your hair bone straight?*

If you want it too, but not in a flat-against-your-head-Design-Essentials way. Straight with body, kind of. Straight, but not at all overprocessed. Straight, but soooo moisturized and full of like. Straight like it grows from your head that way. The difference is most apparent after your first wash. My hair dried with a wave, and the roots could be brushed or combed, then dried silky yet straight, as if I had 1c-2b hair that could just be brushed into straightness! The best way to put it was that the effects was like... if my whole hair were relaxed with this system, it would behave as if it had all grown out of my head that way. Not like realxed hair, but just wavy-straight hair.
*
Did you go w/ mizani?*

For those referencing this post, I went with Affirm and overall, I did not like it, though it did the job. If Alter Ego Linange were not part of my life I would have liked it more, but that is not the case. Even so, I think I would like Nairobi more. Nairobi is fairly moisturizing, but still straightens like Design Essentials and Silk Elements, IMO.

I have used a Mizani relaxer in the past (March 2008), but I am not sure which, because I did not ask her to specify which. Based on the results (45 minutes yet still underprocessing and unsmoothed cuticle), my guesses would be no-lye, mild, or maybe one of the butter blends versions.
*
How does it compare with Linange Shea Butter Relaxer?*

Both the Affirm and Mizani were sub par. I even liked Nairobi better. I strongly believe I could find a version of Mizani I would like better than the Affirm and probably the Nairobi though, but not the Alter Ego Linange.
*
Have you noticed any breakage?*

Not ANY from the Linange. I have also noticed my hair needs fewer protein treatments. A lot fewer.

*How does your hair feel after the Linange? Meaning dry or moisturized?*

Beyond moisturized. I can hardly describe it. (Just as a note, the only products I used following the relaxer were the neutralizing conditioner and Alter Ego's spritz in the yellow bottle that tames flyaways... I forgot the name of it right now... So I am sure these effects were from the relaxer system [relaxer and conditioner] alone.)
*
Did you have the relaxer done in NYC?*

No, I got it done in Baltimore, but I know it is much more popular as a system and a line (Alter Ego) in NYC.
*
Do you think I can texturize with this product (the relaxer)?*

You could, but just go for the texturizer!

*What is your hair type?*

This is hard, but I believe the best way to put it is a verrrrrrrrrry thick 3c. It is also difficult to say because it has been so long since I have been natural, and I did not pay as much attention last year to my texture during my longer stretches as I have this year, but my stretches have been shorter.

I have very defined curls and a fine texture, but they are thick and like to curl back on themselves when possible and stay close to each other and my scalp. Some days they are in better moods and loosen up. My hair is so dense that if it weren't for the extreme curl definition, I would say 4a.I also do know I never had bad tangles or tenderheadedness from texture (sometimes from dirt though ) as a child / when I was natural. Most stylists say my hair is fine with a lot of curl, but is 'so thick!' Hair typing is difficult sometimes.

*Is this a lye relaxer?*

Yes.

*Do you prefer lye or no-lye?*

Lye. In my experience, using lye is better for my hair, though not necessarily my scalp. My skin is very sensitive, and my scalp is somewhat so. I almost always have opted for lye though (I have used no-lye on occasion), and prefer lye mild and sensitive scalp effects to those of no-lye.

IMO, there won't be scalp or skin issues with Alter Ego though, even though it is lye.
*
Why are you so crazy about this relaxer?*

When I was first relaxed with this, I truly believed it was a heaven-sent experience. Furthermore, I believe relaxers set the base for haircare for a relaxed head, and relaxer choice is of utmost importance in setting a good foundation for your hair, because the effects on your hair are your foundation.

*Do you only use a neutralizing conditioner with this relaxer system?*

I THOUGHT that was the only thing necessary because that is what the extremely fastidious stylist who first applied this relaxer for me did and what I remembered reading on the tub, both in Spanish and English, but that is NOT true. You use a neutralizing conditioner and then the Linange shampoo, which has neutralizing properties, and is listed as the Linange Vitalizing Shampoo above, which is how it is referred to on the three vendors site's (that I have listed) as well. Then you use the mask. 

Not using the shampoo didn't hurt my hair or scalp at all, but I don't plan on doing it again.

So to clarify, when I used the relaxer, which has the results below, I only used the neutralizing conditioner, for about 3 times, letting it sit for a while the last time. I also didn't use the mask because my salon didn't carry it, but I used a different deep medium protein treatment instead (which wasn't anything new; I use it every time I go to that salon). The shampoo is expensive, so I plan on following hwiseman's suggestion and just using a different neutralizing shampoo instead until Linange comes out with a smaller version that isn't a $119 salon size. (Thanks hwisemanfor pointing all this out! )​


----------



## Miamori (Oct 15, 2008)

My results:
_
Pictures of my results. I will take more my next relaxer. I will also be uploading comparison shots of the difference between how my hair looked with this and how it looked with the Affirm within the next week._​
These are from July. I wish I had thought to take pictures of the roots without it all pinned up, but.... well, I didn't. I was still very new to all this. Heck, I still am. My hair looks very different now. More length, and no more highlights. Jet black. But that is for another thread...

This is the right side:





The crown: (sorry it's blurry)





The left:





The back:



I was actually very pleased with this photo. I had suffered a chemical burn from a relaxer issue about a year before, and no matter the basing or the avoiding, this spot was always very red and irriated or sometimes bald after each relaxer since. This was the first time that was not the case. I still had hair there!!!!! AND it was not red. AND now I have a LOT more hair there and the skin has had time to heal properly, so even that strong Affirm last week didn't make it flare up again. It was sensitive/red, but no hair loss. I think the gentleness of the Linange gave it time to heal properly without irritation. (the are I am referring to is where there is no fourth tufts of hair leading up into the rest, in the center. I used to have four sections of hair that dipped own. In this photo, I only have 3).

A close-up of the area filling in:



Once I am no longer ill and can either take care of my camera driver issues or get a memory card reader, I will upload pictures that show how the Affirm affected my hair for comparison's sake.

Outro:​
I hope this helps a bunch of you, and happy hair growing, everyone!​


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for this review.  When I was researching what relaxer I wanted to go with next this was one of the options.  I could barely find any info on it.  I saw this in the BSS, the Korean lady said it was very good, but because she said it I didn't trust it.  I felt like she was just pushing me to buy it.  NEwho,  I ended up buying the Silk Elements-shea butter relaxer, cause I could find more reviews on it- but guess what? The ingredients are very similar.

Your results came out beautiful- your hair looks so touchable.  I took my daughter for a Dominican Blowout(she turns 13 on Sun)- and guess what? They had this relaxer there. I went from nor knowing anything about this relaxer to hearing about twice in one day, lol.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 15, 2008)

You had great results! Seems like a good product, but I fear changing relaxers.


----------



## shellyb (Oct 16, 2008)

After reading the Amazon poster's rave reviews and hearing your comments, I will definitely try this when  I texlax  at the end of the month. I have not had a relaxer/texturizer since February. I was texlaxing with Silk Elements but just wanted to try something new. I was trying to decide between Design Essentials and this brand. Thanks for all the  information on Linange and for helping me make up my mind. BTW Miamori, your pin ups look fabulous!


----------



## Miamori (Oct 16, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Thank you so much for this review.  When I was researching what relaxer I wanted to go with next this was one of the options.  I could barely find any info on it.  I saw this in the BSS, the Korean lady said it was very good, but because she said it I didn't trust it.  I felt like she was just pushing me to buy it.  NEwho,  I ended up buying the Silk Elements-shea butter relaxer, cause I could find more reviews on it- but guess what? The ingredients are very similar.
> 
> Your results came out beautiful- your hair looks so touchable.  I took my daughter for a Dominican Blowout(she turns 13 on Sun)- and guess what? They had this relaxer there. I went from nor knowing anything about this relaxer to hearing about twice in one day, lol.



She may have been pushing the product, but it IS a good relaxer, LOL. 

Yes, the results were very nice, my mother has never paid attention to my hair, and always goes back and forth between natural and relaxed (right now she is natural and APL - I released her locs for her this summer, so she's loving her natural hair right now), and even she noticed the difference when I left the salon. She was all up in my hair.

I hope your daughter's hair was pretty enough after to cancel out any embittered feelings she may have had towards you, that dryer, or the stylist. 



Nubianqt said:


> You had great results! Seems like a good product, but I fear changing relaxers.



Yes, now I am more wary of switching, but I used to do it all the time.  If you like what you've got, stick with it. 



shellyb said:


> After reading the Amazon poster's rave reviews and hearing your comments, I will definitely try this when  I texlax  at the end of the month. I have not had a relaxer/texturizer since February. I was texlaxing with Silk Elements but just wanted to try something new. I was trying to decide between Design Essentials and this brand. Thanks for all the  information on Linange and for helping me make up my mind. BTW Miamori, your pin ups look fabulous!



You're welcome! And thanks. I can't wait until I can show what I've been doing with my hair lately. Also, I love the braids in your siggy. I love thick braids.  I am contemplating braid designs because I want to study in Ghana next fall / winter and know I will probably have to keep my hair braided a lot of the time.


----------



## hunnyhun921 (Oct 16, 2008)

Your hair is beautiful Miamori. I am 4 months into my transition and you got me wanting to relax. Your review and results are tempting.


----------



## jasmin (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful results.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 16, 2008)

OP, thanks so so much for this thread. Your hair is BEAUTIFUL! Now, get some rest b/c mono is no joke. My little one had it when he was 5 and was hospitalized for 3 days.....we almost lost him b/c his doctors could not figure out what was wrong with him. He had ballooned up so bad(I mean my baby looked inflated ALL OVER) scared the crap out of me. I must have prayed so hard that I didn't sleep for days. I keep praying and crying. Get some rest and take care of your self sweetie.....I am praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 16, 2008)

If anyone else uses this can they please post.  I would love to hear more reviews.  OP... I hope you feel better and thanks for taking the time to review the relaxer despite your illness.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 16, 2008)

I was reading the directions on bluebeez... you only have to use the neutralizing conditioner with this?


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 16, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I was reading the directions on bluebeez... you only have to use the neutralizing conditioner with this?




 The OP stated that she only used the relaxer, neutralizing conditioner, and a spritz.
*
How does your hair feel after the Linange? Meaning dry or moisturized?*

Beyond moisturized. I can hardly describe it. (*Just as a note, the only products I used following the relaxer were the neutralizing conditioner and Alter Ego's spritz in the yellow bottle that tames flyaways... I forgot the name of it right now... So I am sure these effects were from the relaxer system [relaxer and conditioner] alone.)*


----------



## Miamori (Oct 17, 2008)

hunnyhun921 said:


> Your hair is beautiful Miamori. I am 4 months into my transition and you got me wanting to relax. Your review and results are tempting.



Thanks. If you want to transition to natural though, stay the course!



jasmin said:


> Beautiful results.



Thank you.



tishee said:


> OP, thanks so so much for this thread. Your hair is BEAUTIFUL! Now, get some rest b/c mono is no joke. My little one had it when he was 5 and was hospitalized for 3 days.....we almost lost him b/c his doctors could not figure out what was wrong with him. He had ballooned up so bad(I mean my baby looked inflated ALL OVER) scared the crap out of me. I must have prayed so hard that I didn't sleep for days. I keep praying and crying. Get some rest and take care of your self sweetie.....I am praying for your speedy recovery.



Venting / OT:

Yes, this is very unpleasant.  I just made another trip to our health services though, and finally got them to top blowing me off. They said that out of all mono cases, my complication is a one in twenty or less circumstance, and brought in a tonsil specialist aside from the basic physician to take a look at me. 

I called them yesterday and TOLD them something was wrong. Grrr. A completely unnecessary day of indescribable pain and non-productivity for nothing. 

Anyway, they said about one in twenty to one in twenty three mono patients develop or end up having a superinfection, which is what I have. It means that I have a bacterial infection on top of the viral infection (mono). They said my case is pretty "impressive" and also looks pretty "miserable and painful" (what I had been trying to tel them all along!... both my parents are in the medical field and I knew something else was wrong but couldn't bring myself to travel for a second opinion) because the bacterial infection is very acute and seems that, like the mono, it had to take at least a month, but they are thinking more like two or three, to build up and fester.

They also apologized for not taking a throat culture when I first came in on tuesday complaining of painful throat issues. They also said they now realize that they should have tested for a bacterial infection when I first came in because my symptoms, minus the swollen glands, spoke more to that than mono, and they said they also realized why my mono was still in such an early stage, which SHOULD have been an indicator that something else was at play, because most poeple don't show mono symptoms that early.

I WAS SO ANGRY. Especially when they said it was a good thing I came back in, or else my throat would have closed to the point of not just getting medicine stuck, which had already happened, but of not being able to swallow water even, and after that, not being able to breathe!!!! If their incompetence had caused me to wake up in the middle of the night choking, or someone finding me asphixiated, it would have been ON.  My family and friends would not have been playing.

Anyway, the tonsil specialist told them that I HAD to be in extreme pain, which they didn't believe hearing it from me before, so I am on codeine now, and a very very strong antibiotic. The pain is still insane, but not nearly as crazy as it was before.

Sorry. That was ridiculously OT, but I had to vent. Also, this is vain, but my eyes are very swollen again, and my face is swollen. Very swollen. I'm glad I'm too weak to go out, because this is not cute. 



sandyrabbit said:


> If anyone else uses this can they please post. I would love to hear more reviews. OP... I hope you feel better and thanks for taking the time to review the relaxer despite your illness.



No prob.



> sandyrabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading the directions on bluebeez... you only have to use the neutralizing conditioner with this?
> ...



Yep, Tishee is right and you read it correctly. (Thanks for the help, Tishee. That codeine had me out like a light. ) I think using just a neutralizing conditioner is a lot gentler on the hair, and that this is part of what sets this system apart. It is more like cowashing after your relaxer, so your hair stays moisturized at a time when it really needs moisture. IMO, the point is more neutralizing the relaxer and conditioning the hair than cleaning it, since, really, following relaxers, there generally isn't too much residue (in terms of dirt) anyway, and thoroughly rinsing the relaxer is always a must. After that, I would rather neutralize the remainder with a solution that conditions rather than one that strips the hair more. That's just how I think of it, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank God they gave you medicine and sought the opinion of a specialist. My dh and I were worried about you all yesterday b/c we knew what type of agony you were in. You are still in my prayers sweetie and I pray for a speedy recovery for you.

ETA: I really want to stretch for 6 months but so want to try this relaxer now.....


----------



## tiffers (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I'm a no lye gal, but I think Imma make the big switch after this review!!!  So that huge tub of conditioner is a neutralizing conditioner? Or am I looking at something totally different? ?perplexed

I hope you feel better soon. Sending feel good vibes your way


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 17, 2008)

What a detailed review. You got me over here ready to switch relaxers again  Seriously though, I have seen this product all over bluebeez for the longest but never heard anything about it so I appreciate your break down.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are the directions I found online for those having questions about the neutralizing.

Linange Shea Butter Relaxer / Desrizado A Base De Mantequilla De Karite GB Use only as directed. Wear rubber gloves throughout treatment. 1. Do not shampoo or wet hair prior to treatment. Use a timer from start of application. Typical time requirements for Normal hair is 12-16 minutes. Resistant hair 18-20 minutes. 2. Apply relaxer to new growth area(s) in small sections. 3. Smooth product in same area in which you started application, following the same directions as step 2. 4. When desired relaxtion is is achieved, rinse throughly with luke warm water. Continue rinsing until relaxer is completely removed from hair. 5. Apply Neutralizing Conditioner for 2 minutes without massaging into hair and rinse out thoroughly. 6. Apply Linange Hair Mask. 7. Style as desired. INGREDIENTS : Water, Mineral Oil Petrolatum, Ceteraryl Alcohol, Propylene Glyco, Shea Butter, Sodium Hydroxide, Polysobate 60, Laneth-15, Cetyl Alcohol, PEG (150) Stearate, Steareth 20, PEG (60), Lanolin, Hydroxypropy Itrimonium, Vegetable Protein, Fragrance. SIZE : 443,6 ml / 15,0 oz


----------



## tiffers (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for that gym, cause I sure was confused. I thought the mask was the neutralizing poo. I woulda been lookin crazy come relaxer day


----------



## Miamori (Oct 17, 2008)

tishee said:


> Thank God they gave you medicine and sought the opinion of a specialist. My dh and I were worried about you all yesterday b/c we knew what type of agony you were in. You are still in my prayers sweetie and I pray for a speedy recovery for you.
> 
> ETA: I really want to stretch for 6 months but so want to try this relaxer now.....



More power to you. 

Stretching for 6 months is a huge accomplishment. I did it once (not thinking about it as stretching), and it is NOT happening again. It helped my hair tremendously though. I did it right before I started really taking care of my hair in May. Even though the woman I went to for my touch up cut off ALL my precious progress, I think it really helped jumpstart my journey, and it got my hair on a much healthier track in a relatively (compared to how long I'd been treating it like crap) short period.

I still stretch though, just not as long.

And thank you SO MUCH for the prayers. It really helped and I felt so much better just knowing someone was praying for me. 

I've also made a vast improvement in just the 24 hours. 



tiffers said:


> Thanks for the review! I'm a no lye gal, but I think Imma make the big switch after this review!!!  So that huge tub of conditioner is a neutralizing conditioner? Or am I looking at something totally different? ?perplexed
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. Sending feel good vibes your way



Hehe, I am not looking, but I am pretty sure you're looking at the mask or the texturizer or large relaxer or something. The conditioner comes in a typical bottle. It's available in a larger size and a smaller size, but both are in bottles.

Thank you for the good wishes. I feel drowsy from the mono and medicine, but other than that I feel pretty good now! I can fit real food down my throat now so I can eat something substantial and my appetite is back. That is what I'm happiest about. Fooooooooooood.  

I also saw you mentioned you were having health issues in your progress thread, so I hope you're feeling better now too!!!



gymfreak336 said:


> What a detailed review. You got me over here ready to switch relaxers again  Seriously though, I have seen this product all over bluebeez for the longest but never heard anything about it so I appreciate your break down.



Yeah, I figured it would help a lot of people out, because I couldn't find anything either when I looked for more info. I think part of it is that the Linange products are really new.

If you do decide to switch though, I don't think you could make a better choice.  And I've had many a relaxer in my hair, mostly the really popular ones.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Thanks for that gym, cause I sure was confused. I thought the mask was the neutralizing poo. I woulda been lookin crazy come relaxer day



 

I do think it interesting that you don't need neutralzing poo. I am sure you could go ahead and do it if you wanted to though. The more and more I read about this stuff online, the more and more I want to buy it.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I do think it interesting that you don't need neutralzing poo. I am sure you could go ahead and do it if you wanted to though. The more and more I read about this stuff online, the more and more I want to buy it.


 
where are you reading about it gymfreak, becasue there is a salon in my area that does it and i would love to hear more.  i have about eleven weeks though to make up my mind.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 17, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> where are you reading about it gymfreak, becasue there is a salon in my area that does it and i would love to hear more.  i have about eleven weeks though to make up my mind.



I just keep going to the websites that sell it. I am looking at the ingredients and the whole overall set looks good. I like some alter ego things so this is right up my alley.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 17, 2008)

Does bluebeez do lay-away? This ish is expensive!!!


----------



## MrsLack (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow!  Thank you for such a great review.  I have been a self relaxer all my life until about a year ago and have wanted to go back to doing it myself. I have also wanted to try lye for the first time, so this is right on time! 

I hope you feel better!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Does bluebeez do lay-away? This ish is expensive!!!



You stoopid  but yeah, that mask is a little pricey.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

Miamori said:


> I use this product and one word of caution, you will need the Neutralizing Conditioner for neutralizing as well as the neutralizing shampoo, which Bluebeez doesn't carry (as far as I searched).  So I just used another one.  Another problem, the instructions in Spanish differ from those in English and steps are left out.  You rinse well, apply the Neutralizing Conditioner and do not rub the hair for 2 min.  Rinse, reapply then massage it into hair and scalp, getting it through all hair.  Rinse.  Use shampoo, then they recommend the conditioner mask to further neutralize.  They truly need to change those English instructions.
> 
> Overall, I think it's good.  I just don't know if it's different from the Mizani which I used once.  It think the Mizani was actually responsible for my shedding.  Linange  does not overprocess my hair (if used within the time limit).  I bought the huge salon tub so I think I'll be using it for quite a while.  I'm trying to go natural and stretch it all out but it's difficult because at one point, I overprocessed my hair to bone straight.  But overall,  pretty much thumbs up.
> Question:  Can anyone compare the Linange to Mizani and ORS Professional Lye?


----------



## PapillionRouge (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anybody else used this relaxer?


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your results. And your hair is beautiful.  Hmmm I may have to give thee texturizing one a try.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 17, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> I use this product and one word of caution, you will need the Neutralizing Conditioner for neutralizing as well as the neutralizing shampoo, which Bluebeez doesn't carry (as far as I searched).  So I just used another one.  Another problem, the instructions in Spanish differ from those in English and steps are left out.  You rinse well, apply the Neutralizing Conditioner and do not rub the hair for 2 min.  Rinse, reapply then massage it into hair and scalp, getting it through all hair.  Rinse.  Use shampoo, then they recommend the conditioner mask to further neutralize.  They truly need to change those English instructions.
> 
> Overall, I think it's good.  I just don't know if it's different from the Mizani which I used once.  It think the Mizani was actually responsible for my shedding.  Linange  does not overprocess my hair (if used within the time limit).  I bought the huge salon tub so I think I'll be using it for quite a while.  I'm trying to go natural and stretch it all out but it's difficult because at one point, I overprocessed my hair to bone straight.  But overall,  pretty much thumbs up.
> Question:  Can anyone compare the Linange to Mizani and ORS Professional Lye?



Are you certain? I speak Spanish fluently and read even better, and I asked my stylist to let me read the tub while she put the relaxer in, and I don't remember it saying anything at all about a shampoo. I also never saw anything even on the Alter Ego website (when they still had the Linange line posted, before they began working on the new site) that mentioned the line had any other shampoo besides the vitalizing. 

Also, it isn't just BlueBeez, but not a single site that carries Linange carries the neutralizing shampoo for the line. If one exists, I find that odd, especially since I would presume it would be in high demand and could build a good profit.

I am going to make a phone call and see if BoNY (they are good with customers) can read me what the Spanish instructions say.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Does bluebeez do lay-away? This ish is expensive!!!





gymfreak336 said:


> You stoopid  but yeah, that mask is a little pricey.



Broke as I am, I thought the same thing when I looked into buying it all on my own... Just doing this in my head, rounding it all off, it would be $74 dollars plus some more for shipping, give or take a bit right????

Ok well while I was trying to look up instructions in Spanish, I found this site, http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?Index=4041 which sells everything together for a bit cheaper - $65. I haven't heard of them before, but they sell a lot of sets. I'll add them to the first post too.

I like that it comes all together. I will order from them, as long as I find that their customer service reports are ok. Shipping will probably be cheaper than BlueBeez, I know that. 

Ok, well I am going to make this phone call now.

ETA: Shoot, they aren't answering and their lines close at 6. Now I really want to know, because if there's a shampoo I want to figure out how and where to get it before my next touch up. Maybe I'll go look at a tub tomorrow.


----------



## onejamifan (Oct 17, 2008)

My oldest sister swears by this hair relaxer system and I'm actually thinking about trying it out for my next touch up. Thanks for putting all this info on here!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

Miamori said:


> Are you certain? I speak Spanish fluently and read even better, and I asked my stylist to let me read the tub while she put the relaxer in, and I don't remember it saying anything at all about a shampoo. I also never saw anything even on the Alter Ego website (when they still had the Linange line posted, before they began working on the new site) that mentioned the line had any other shampoo besides the vitalizing.
> 
> Also, it isn't just BlueBeez, but not a single site that carries Linange carries the neutralizing shampoo for the line. If one exists, I find that odd, especially since I would presume it would be in high demand and could build a good profit.
> 
> I am going to make a phone call and see if BoNY (they are good with customers) can read me what the Spanish instructions say.


 
There's actually a new shampoo in the 2 gallon??? size but I'm not sure if that one is the neutralizing shampoo. I speak Boricua fluently.  Here are the instructions:

English
3.smooth product in same area in which you started application, following the same directions as step 2.
4.When desired relaxation is achieved, rinse thoroughly with luke warm water. continue rinsing until relaxer is completely removed from hair
5.Apply Linange Neutralizing Condition for 2 min. without massaging into hair and rin out thoroughly.
6.Apply Linange Hair Mask
7.Style as desired

Espanol
*2.Aplicar el neutralizante acondicionador y dejarlo actuar por 2 min. sin tocar el cabello, "no masajear" retirar con abundante agua templada
3.Aplicar el neutralizante acondicionador de nuevo con masaje rotatorio y retirar con abundante agua templada.
4.Lavar con el Shampoo Linange para desentoxicar el cabello de los residuos del desrizado.
5.Aplicar Mascarilla Linange para desentoxicar e hidratar el cabello......

So actually, it's not explained in English that the Mask also helps neutralize and the neutralizing shampooing step is left out altogether.  I do realize these are professional products and that not all instructions are delineated because they know how to use them in training but I think it's an important step that was skipped and can result in burns and hair damage for someone who does not speak Spanish.  It is explained on the Neutralizing Conditioner to use the Shampoo but if someone were solely relying upon the instructions on the relaxer, which should exactly mirror those on the neutralizer, they might be in trouble.  My package size/label is the 4lb size.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

Miamori said:


> Are you certain? I speak Spanish fluently and read even better, and I asked my stylist to let me read the tub while she put the relaxer in, and I don't remember it saying anything at all about a shampoo. I also never saw anything even on the Alter Ego website (when they still had the Linange line posted, before they began working on the new site) that mentioned the line had any other shampoo besides the vitalizing.
> 
> Also, it isn't just BlueBeez, but not a single site that carries Linange carries the neutralizing shampoo for the line. If one exists, I find that odd, especially since I would presume it would be in high demand and could build a good profit.
> 
> I am going to make a phone call and see if BoNY (they are good with customers) can read me what the Spanish instructions say.


 
It could be that the Linange Shampoo is low in ph so is a neutralizing shampoo simply by that.  But the instructions do say shampoo after the second application of the Neut. Condit.  Oh, and if I didn't say before, they left out the 2nd application of the  Neut. Condit. in English.   Do you remember if she shampooed your hair at all?  I don't have their shampoo so I use 2 appl. Neut. Condit. then another brand neutralizing shampoo for lye relaxers for extra protection.  I find that very strange...translating oversight...a bad one.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 17, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> There's actually a new shampoo in the 2 gallon??? size but I'm not sure if that one is the neutralizing shampoo. I speak Boricua fluently.  Here are the instructions:
> 
> English
> 3.smooth product in same area in which you started application, following the same directions as step 2.
> ...



Mmmmhmmm. I got mine done in A Dominican salon and my stylist there and I use Spanish to communicate. She actually doesn't speak much English, so I am sure she read the instructions in Spanish. She also had a small argument with the shop's owner because she wasn't putting a shampoo in and just the conditioner.

I had no burns or hair loss, so that may not work for all, but it worked for me. 

I assumed you spoke Spanish, or you wouldn't have mentioned it. 

What I do notice, though, is it just says shampoo Linange, and doesn't mention that it's neutralizante, which makes me think it's referring to the standard Linange shampoo, which is this: http://www.bluebeez.com/goods_detail.php?gid=1899&cid=32

I have yet to find that in a smaller size though.  I know if I ask Beauty of New York about it they will look into it though. Generally, if I ask them about something they don't have, they stock it, which is nice. 

I think it makes sense that this is most likely the shampoo though, because it's the only Linange shampoo there is, I believe (and it was the only one the Ater Ego website carried), and there is no conditioner to match it. The only Linange conditioner there is would be the neutralizing one.

What I was asking was whether you were certain because I was pretty sure there was no neutralizing shampoo, and these instructions don't specify that it's neutralizing. They just say that neutralizing is what it helps do, but that's not part of the shampoo's title, while it refers to the conditioner as "neautralizaznte acondicionador." That is why I was confused - because the line has no neutralizing shampoo, and I only knew of the "vitalizing shampoo," which at first I assumed you musn't be referring to, sicne you said it was a neutralizing shampoo.

So yeah, I think you were right when you were wondering whether the normal shampoo Bluebeez carries is the shampoo for this purpose.

Also just one last question - on the neutralizing conditioner bottle, does it say "neutralizante shampoo" or just some along the lines of "Shampoo Linange, (which helps neutralize...)" the way it explains it on the relaxer?

Thanks in advance for your help. This is good info.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 17, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> It could be that the Linange Shampoo is low in ph so is a neutralizing shampoo simply by that.  But the instructions do say shampoo after the second application of the Neut. Condit.  Oh, and if I didn't say before, they left out the 2nd application of the  Neut. Condit. in English.   Do you remember if she shampooed your hair at all?  I don't have their shampoo so I use 2 appl. Neut. Condit. then another brand neutralizing shampoo for lye relaxers for extra protection.  I find that very strange...translating oversight...a bad one.



No shampoo at all. Just the neutralizing shampoo 3x.

Lol don't worry, I can read it in Spanish just fine. I just wanted to have a look at the instructions. I agree with you that I think the LInange shampoo is just neutralizing in and of itself, but that's where I was thrown off. I thought hwiseman was saying there is a neutralizing shampoo_ by that name_ that should be used with the system. I am going to go edit my first few posts.

ETA: haha, you ARE hwiseman! Sorry, the codeine still has me groggy and everything. Well, next time, I have two steps to add when I do it. The shampoo AND the mask. Glad it didn't hurt my hair. Thank you SO MUCH for pointing this out!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

Miamori said:


> FAQs:​
> 
> _These are questions I have been asked already in PMs. If I have not answered your questions already, feel free to ask more._​
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for this info right back atcha!  I have Mizani which I got for my daughter but she wants to stay natural and is growing hers out.  I won't go get the Affirm now.  Sounds like your hair is very similar to mine.  I'll keep the Linange.  This should be a sticky on the relaxer section because it's got such good reference info.   Have you considered doing that since so many people come back from time to time asking which is a good comparison between them?  Excellent post!!!!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

Miamori said:


> No shampoo at all. Just the neutralizing shampoo 3x.
> 
> Lol don't worry, I can read it in Spanish just fine. I just wanted to have a look at the instructions. I agree with you that I think the LInange shampoo is just neutralizing in and of itself, but that's where I was thrown off. I thought hwiseman was saying there is a neutralizing shampoo_ by that name_ that should be used with the system. I am going to go edit my first few posts.
> 
> ETA: haha, you ARE hwiseman! Sorry, the codeine still has me groggy and everything. Well, next time, I have two steps to add when I do it. The shampoo AND the mask. Glad it didn't hurt my hair. Thank you SO MUCH for pointing this out!!


 
I know we speak Spanish but what about somebody else buying that Linange online?  Oof, lawd have mercy.  I thought they had a neut. shampoo.  So, their relaxer system is like Optimum I guess.  That shampoo is ridiculously expensive!!!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

Miamori said:


> So yeah, I think you were right when you were wondering whether the normal shampoo Bluebeez carries is the shampoo for this purpose.
> 
> Also just one last question - on the neutralizing conditioner bottle, does it say "neutralizante shampoo" or just some along the lines of "Shampoo Linange, (which helps neutralize...)" the way it explains it on the relaxer?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. This is good info.


 
My bad, it's just shampoo Linange (por K no "champu" ? lol_).  I think they should explain that on their site because when I got the relaxer and was ready to apply it, I thought I had missed getting a product and I knew they didn't show any neut. shampoo online.  Do you know what the ph balance of it is?  I'm actually feeling more confident about theproduct now and that my purchase was a good one.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 18, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> My bad, it's just shampoo Linange (por K no "champu" ? lol_).  I think they should explain that on their site because when I got the relaxer and was ready to apply it, I thought I had missed getting a product and I knew they didn't show any neut. shampoo online.  Do you know what the ph balance of it is?  I'm actually feeling more confident about theproduct now and that my purchase was a good one.



I have no idea what it is.  I've gotten into contacting companies and things lately, so maybe I will do that. 

I never thought about making the comparison info more visible for people. Maybe if a lot of people find it useful in the future.

I could maybe add to that bit and compare the other relaxers I have tried too. I have tried a lot of relaxers.


----------



## Violets-are-blue (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for the review o.0 This, SE, and ORS are now on my list for next year first relaxing experience. But after that sparkling review, I'm definitely considering this. I'll keep an eye out for any other reviews too. Thanks again ^^


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 18, 2008)

I got a little lost. Even though I've been natural, I've been lurking on this page, as I'm considering relaxing in the next year...or not...or yes..or...you get the point. Anyways I am interested in this but I was a little lost.  Do you use the shampoo or not?  I want to make sure my hairstylist knows the right way to do it, if I go the extra route. I realize the mask should be applied to, but in what order and also what about the shampoo as I don't speak spanish?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 18, 2008)

From what I understand there is no neutral shampoo, only neutralizing conditioner. So you relaxer, use the conditioner and then the mask. Where does  the shampoo come in? Bump? Curiousity.


----------



## danysedai (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you OP for this review, I love the Alter Ego and Alfaparf line and I've been seriously torn bwt this and the Affirm. Off to convince my husband... I live in Canada and will have to order online, or wait until a friend goes to NY and brings me some.

Great review


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think I am going to give this a go. I will buy it for myself for christmas and use it for my new years touchup.


----------



## jasmin (Oct 18, 2008)

I found the neutralizing shampoo through Amazon.com (bluebeez).

http://www.amazon.com/LINANGE-Linan...ef=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1224374244&sr=1-7


----------



## ycj (Oct 18, 2008)

Miamori said:


> More power to you.
> 
> Stretching for 6 months is a huge accomplishment. I did it once (not thinking about it as stretching), and it is NOT happening again. It helped my hair tremendously though. I did it right before I started really taking care of my hair in May. Even though the woman I went to for my touch up cut off ALL my precious progress, I think it really helped jumpstart my journey, and it got my hair on a much healthier track in a relatively (compared to how long I'd been treating it like crap) short period.
> 
> ...


Miamori, please whatever you do don't stop the antibiotic until it is completely gone, I know you are feeling better but that does'nt mean the infection is. Knowing that both of your parents are in the medical field is in your favor as well. I too will be praying for your quick recovery!  I know first hand what it's like to have an infection and having to take antibiotics to get rid of it. You will be fully recovered soon sweetie! Bless your heart!!!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 18, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I think I am going to give this a go. I will buy it for myself for christmas and use it for my new years touchup.



Gym, I want to do this too. Do you mind me asking how you will store your relaxer until you use it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Miamori (Oct 19, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I got a little lost. Even though I've been natural, I've been lurking on this page, as I'm considering relaxing in the next year...or not...or yes..or...you get the point. Anyways I am interested in this but I was a little lost.  Do you use the shampoo or not?  I want to make sure my hairstylist knows the right way to do it, if I go the extra route. I realize the mask should be applied to, but in what order and also what about the shampoo as I don't speak spanish?



Sorry, I was away from LHCF for the day. I would have gotten lost too. Hwiseman and I were trying to figure out what was up because 1) the directions in English and Spanish do not match and 2) the Linange line carried a "Vitalizing shampoo" but not a "neutralizing shampoo."

We then figured out that the *correct* order of operations is *NOT* per the English instructions, but the Spanish instructions. The cliffnotes:

1. Relax
2. Rinse thoroughly
3. Linange Neutralizing Conditioner
4. Linange Vitalizing shampoo
5. Mask

The Spanish instructions mention that the conditioner, shampoo, and mask all help with the conditioning, cleansing, residue-removing and neutralizing process.

Our _hypothesis_ (because the Spanish instructions refer to the shampoo as simply "Shampoo Linange," which is odd for a few reasons but we won't go there) is that the Vitalizing shampoo has a low pH and is pH balancing, but we don't *know* the pH, so it's just a guess and we aren't sure.

Because the system is new, Alter Ego hasn't made the Linange shampoo in personal sizes (meaning affordable sizes) yet. There is an Alter Ego (as opposed to Linange) vitalizing shampoo, but we don't know the pH... so there's no saying whether it would be a suitable replacement.

When I got the relaxer, I only used the neutralizing conditioner, and a different deep conditioner in place of the mask. I didn't use any kind of shampoo.

When hwiseman did hers, I believe she relaxed, used the Linange conditioner, and then just used a neutralizing shampoo from a different line.

The next time I relax, I plan on doing what hwiseman did, but I am not sure which shampoo I will go with.

Sooooooooo, that was just kind of to explain what we had been trying to figure out. I would recommend following the original steps (in Spanish), which include a neutralizing shampoo following the relaxer.

Depending on the salon, they might carry the Linange vitalizing shampoo, in which case that is the one I would ask for. Really though, I think whichever neutralizing shampoo they carry would be fine. When I look for one later on I will try to find one that seems moisturizing and up to par with the Linange and whatever additional nice traits I'd want it to have, but when it comes down to it, as long as it is neutralizing, I don't think you should really sweat it.

I hope this answers your questions.



luckiestdestiny said:


> From what I understand there is no neutral shampoo, only neutralizing conditioner. So you relaxer, use the conditioner and then the mask. Where does  the shampoo come in? Bump? Curiousity.



I just wrote this under your last post, but this should make it easier for anyone else with this question to spot. The shampoo step would come in between the conditioner and the mask. The Linange Vitalizing shampoo is the shampoo the system refers to, but any good neutralizing shampoo would do the job, really.



danysedai said:


> Thank you OP for this review, I love the Alter Ego and Alfaparf line and I've been seriously torn bwt this and the Affirm. Off to convince my husband... I live in Canada and will have to order online, or wait until a friend goes to NY and brings me some.
> 
> Great review



Well, just to let you know, I was relaxed with the Affirm a little over two weeks ago in a high end salon in Boston. I will be posting a review and maybe progress shots tomorrow. The relaxer did its job (straightened) but I did not like it. Too harsh. Too much burning. My hair felt stripped after, and my roots look thinner than the rest of my hair! Not slightly thinner the way the have sometimes following a relaxer, but upsettingly so! Also, I have increased shedding, especially from my baby hair region, which pisses me off because that is all growing out and thickening up so nicely, and more breakage. To be fair though, I can only ascribe the thin, lackluster roots and burning definitively to the Affirm, because I did get sick (which could have caused the shedding... but that would be VERY unusual for me, but it could happen), and the breakage could be from protein increase because I did get a demi perm put in.

Whichever decision you make, I hope the relaxer does you well though. But as someone who has used both lines for her last two relaxers - the Affirm just couldn't hold a candle to it. 

I know those costs to Canada can be CRAZY though!!! If I were you, I know I would probably be an Affirm lady for the moment, or at least on a longgggggg stretch while I saved. 



jasmin said:


> I found the neutralizing shampoo through Amazon.com (bluebeez).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LINANGE-Linan...ef=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1224374244&sr=1-7



I think that's the neutralizing conditioner, not the shampoo. They don't have a small shampoo yet, unfortunately. 



ycj said:


> Miamori, please whatever you do don't stop the antibiotic until it is completely gone, I know you are feeling better but that does'nt mean the infection is. Knowing that both of your parents are in the medical field is in your favor as well. I too will be praying for your quick recovery!  I know first hand what it's like to have an infection and having to take antibiotics to get rid of it. You will be fully recovered soon sweetie! Bless your heart!!!!!!



Yes ma'am! I've been sticking with my dosage schedule - every 8 hrs (well close to it, but I've been doing my 2 pills 3x daily ) and nope, I'm not stopping. Shoot, if this mess doesn't go faster they might need to extend me to 10 days. My throat still looks toooooo... I don't want to gross anyone out, so I will just say "not right," and I can still feel all these lumps and things when I swallow. Plus I can tell it's still very swollen, because everything keeps getting stuck down there still. So nope, I know the drill!! Take every last bit.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.
It sounds very promising. I will try it once my supply of my current relaxer has depleted itself. 

Ladies, if anyone tries it please come back with your reviews. We could add to the products review thread?


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 19, 2008)

O snap, i just brought this as my last relaxer, i really liked it alot...just wanted to add, that i brought mines from Jersey Gardens mall for those of u girls in jerz, there is a hair supply store and thats the only brand of relaxer that they sell too..


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 19, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> O snap, i just brought this as my last relaxer, i really liked it alot...




OT: your little one is such a doll!


----------



## tnorenberg (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for this post. I definitely want to try this line. Right now I am using the SE Mild for more of a texturizer. Has anyone had good results they can report of for the Alter Ego Texturizer?


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 19, 2008)

bumping!!!


----------



## danysedai (Oct 20, 2008)

Miamori said:


> I know those costs to Canada can be CRAZY though!!! If I were you, I know I would probably be an Affirm lady for the moment, or at least on a longgggggg stretch while I saved.



Thanks, but I was on that website you provided and it says that orders from Canada have to be more than $130 to get free shipping, at those prices it won't be a problem to add up to $130, so it's now off to convince husband that I really need to pay that amounterplexed


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope you feel better!!

Thanks for the very detailed review.  I am searching for a relaxer to try at the beginning of the new year.  This might be the one!  Thanks!


----------



## jasmin (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh thanks Miamori.  That sure is the neutralizing conditioner.


----------



## shellyb (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried using this relaxer to texturize my hair today. It didn't turn out as good as I had hoped.  It burned really, really bad. I did wash my hair two days prior, so that could have been the problem. But, I could not leave it in for over five minutes...my head was on fire! And I only got to do one section. It was a mess! I still have to do the rest of my  head, but I think I am going to stick with old faithful, Silk Elements. When I texturize with Silk Elements it's like putting conditioner on my head - no burns, nothing. Did anyone else experience the burning?


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 29, 2008)

shellyb said:


> I tried using this relaxer to texturize my hair today. It didn't turn out as good as I had hoped.  It burned really, really bad. I did wash my hair two days prior, so that could have been the problem. But, I could not leave it in for over five minutes...my head was on fire! And I only got to do one section. It was a mess! I still have to do the rest of my  head, but I think I am going to stick with old faithful, Silk Elements. When I texturize with Silk Elements it's like putting conditioner on my head - no burns, nothing. Did anyone else experience the burning?




I hate to hear this. I am so sorry it didn't work out for you. I am going to try the SE lye-regular for my corrective b/c a sally's is up the street from my home. I am trying to stick to a budget and limit my online shopping as much as possible to have money for the holidays and all. Let me know how the SE works for you.


----------



## tnorenberg (Oct 29, 2008)

shellyb said:


> I tried using this relaxer to texturize my hair today. It didn't turn out as good as I had hoped.  It burned really, really bad. I did wash my hair two days prior, so that could have been the problem. But, I could not leave it in for over five minutes...my head was on fire! And I only got to do one section. It was a mess! I still have to do the rest of my  head, but I think I am going to stick with old faithful, Silk Elements. When I texturize with Silk Elements it's like putting conditioner on my head - no burns, nothing. Did anyone else experience the burning?



Sorry you got burned. Hope it wasn't too bad. I have seen beautiful results from this relaxer system. I'm hoping to try the texturizer though. Definately a no no  to wash just days before a relaxer without basing really, really well.  Even w/ SE Mild I have never burned, but If I know I am going to relax I will put off my co washes for the week prior.


----------



## shellyb (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks ladies. I didn't get any burns/scabs, my head just felt really hot so I wasn't able to leave it in very long. And yes, I know I shouldn't have washed my hair a few days before. The wash was probably the reason it burned so bad....open pores.Next time I will wait at least a week.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 3, 2008)

Very detailed thread!!!
Thanks op,and all the other ladies that chimed in with their experiences

I soooooo wanna try this.I think that the reason it may be milder than the SE is because the shea butter comes before the sodium hydroxide in the alter ego,and after in the SE...

Will be keeping an eye on this thread for more reviews,since i'm not relaxing until december

EDIT:What is  the strength of the relaxer?


----------



## onejamifan (Nov 7, 2008)

bumping for more reviews/responses.  

Am thinking of ordering this for my next relaxer. I had originally thought my sister used this product, but she uses another brand....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

bumping too. I'm not relaxed yet, only flat iron, but I'm really seriously thinking about it, and this relaxer seems to be really good. I just need to see more reviews. Don't forget to come back and review!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 8, 2008)

bumping.........


----------



## MoMo (Nov 10, 2008)

I ordered two on Saturday.  One for me and one for my mom.  I'll be relaxing either one or both of our heads this weekend and will post a review shortly after.  I really wanna love this relaxer because I had been eyeing it for so long...if not, back to my beloved Silk Elements...wish me luck!


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 14, 2008)

MoMo said:


> I ordered two on Saturday.  One for me and one for my mom.  I'll be relaxing either one or both of our heads this weekend and will post a review shortly after.  I really wanna love this relaxer because I had been eyeing it for so long...if not, back to my beloved Silk Elements...wish me luck!



Whats the consistency of yours?
I just got mine and it is creamy...like a super thick cake batter...i guess...I have to go home and look at it again to be sure.

I think i am going to stretch until February so i will have done a 6 month stretch.The last time i did this,i was under processed in most parts,so I'm hoping this relaxer helps me process with enough time.


----------



## MoMo (Nov 14, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Whats the consistency of yours?
> I just got mine and it is creamy...like a super thick cake batter...i guess...I have to go home and look at it again to be sure.
> 
> I think i am going to stretch until February so i will have done a 6 month stretch.The last time i did this,i was under processed in most parts,so I'm hoping this relaxer helps me process with enough time.


 
According to UPS, mine should be here today so I won't know until I get home.  If it is the consistency of thick cake batter, I may not add oil to it as I usually do or maybe even place in the freezer for a little bit.  I'll have a full review on Monday.


----------



## junipertree (Nov 14, 2008)

You can purchase the Linange shampoo for $69.90 on the alter ego website instead of bluebeez which sells it for $119. The Alter Ego website is www.linangeamerica.com.


----------



## africa (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if the texturizer is lye or no lye?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 15, 2008)

africa said:


> Does anyone know if the texturizer is lye or no lye?



I think it is lye.


----------



## africa (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks !


----------



## MoMo (Nov 17, 2008)

I relaxed my mother's hair yesterday using this relaxer.  Long story short, I loved it, she loved it (called me this morning to tell me so) and I will be relaxing my hair this weekend with it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 29, 2008)

Found some more reviews online. I was seeking them out just incase I decide to take the plunge from natural.  Although I'm not there yet, I thought you guys might want to see the reviews I found.

2) Gentle Relaxer!!!!!
I must say that I am very pleased with the results of this relaxer. I purchased the relaxer online and I took it with me to the salon. I did not have to worry about any hair damage; because it is so gentle and mild. There was no burning or tingling at all; and my hair was not in the least bit overprocessed. My hair is beautiful, shiny, healthy, and stronger after the use of this relaxer. I have received several compliments; and I plan to re-order in a couple of days as a matter of fact. I am even thinking about looking into the texturizer version of it. 
Angela
Rating: 5
Submitted: 11/18/2008

1) the best ever!
I just tried this relaxer for the first time and it is WONDERFUL! I had been scratching my head the night before which is a great big no no when you are getting a touch up the next day, but this relaxer didn't even burn my scalp. My hair is soft and straight but doesn't look over-processed. This product can be used as a texturizer as well, just don't leave it on as long as you would a perm. I strongly urge everyone to try this product...it's great!
Rating: 5
Submitted: 9/2/2008

from this website: http://shop.healthhaven.com/b_LINANGE_b_Shea_Butter_Relaxer_15oz_6cmx-lv00-0b.html


----------



## africa (Dec 2, 2008)

I plan to try this in December.  Had the texturizer sent to my bff's place where I'll be doing it, and she said it was sodioum hydroxide (lye) .


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 2, 2008)

junipertree said:


> You can purchase the Linange shampoo for $69.90 on the alter ego website instead of bluebeez which sells it for $119. The Alter Ego website is www.linangeamerica.com.



...........


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 2, 2008)

MoMo said:


> I relaxed my mother's hair yesterday using this relaxer.  Long story short, I loved it, she loved it (called me this morning to tell me so) and I will be relaxing my hair this weekend with it.



Did you use the whole line?


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 2, 2008)

has anyone texturized with this yet?


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 2, 2008)

BUMPING!!!


----------



## MoMo (Dec 2, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Did you use the whole line?


 
No I didn't.  I used the relaxer only.  I found it to be too expensive.  However, for my next relaxer in April I'm going to purchase the whole line and see if there is a difference.


----------



## MoMo (Dec 2, 2008)

This relaxer is very gentle.  I relaxed on a Sunday and did an Aphogee treatment the Wednesday before, so my scalp was itching.  I clarified that Friday night and scratched my scalp really good.  I felt no burning whatsoever.  The relaxer has no smell to it at all and is very easy to rinse out.  It almost lathers.


----------



## Lucie (Dec 2, 2008)

Why did I come in here? Lord help me!!!!!   

OP, your hair looks great but would it be rude for me to tell you that I hate you for starting my PJ relapse!!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 2, 2008)

MoMo said:


> No I didn't. I used the relaxer only. I found it to be too expensive. However, for my next relaxer in April I'm going to purchase the whole line and see if there is a difference.


 
Thanks hun!
I just bought the relaxer and conditioner,but the mask was too much.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 2, 2008)

MoMo said:


> This relaxer is very gentle. I relaxed on a Sunday and did an Aphogee treatment the Wednesday before, so my scalp was itching. I clarified that Friday night and scratched my scalp really good. I felt no burning whatsoever. The relaxer has no smell to it at all and is very easy to rinse out. It almost lathers.


 

As I've been doing research...incase I decide to get relaxed again and make the leap from natural...this relaxer is getting up there on my list.  

But how does your hair LOOK?  I think it's cool that it's gentle....also did you do the shampoo thing or just the neutralizing conditioner.  And  if you did a shampoo...what kind did you use? Thanks


----------



## MoMo (Dec 2, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> As I've been doing research...incase I decide to get relaxed again and make the leap from natural...this relaxer is getting up there on my list.
> 
> But how does your hair LOOK? I think it's cool that it's gentle....also did you do the shampoo thing or just the neutralizing conditioner. And if you did a shampoo...what kind did you use? Thanks


 
I'm bunning right now so my hair doesn't look like much but just going off the feel of it, I must say that I really like this relaxer.  It is comparable to Silk Elements except more gentle, however my hair does not have that shine I normally get with SE.  I will be straightening my hair this weekend and will hopefully post pics.  

I relaxed then followed with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor for about 15 minutes.  Next, I shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe twice and deep conditioned with Toque Magico Emergencia.  

I am planning to purchase this entire system piece by piece for my next relaxer in April.  I'll be able to see if there is a difference when using the entire system.


----------



## Miamori (Dec 2, 2008)

I just relaxed with AE again Saturday. I will take and post pictures later, when I have time. I'm a student. The close of the semester is busy for me.

I am sure lots of other people have things they do outside of LHCF too. IMO, it's hard to post pictures all the time, but I understand curiosity. I am working on organizing the pictures in my fotki and taking November / Oct. update pics.

I will get back to everyone once I'm done.

My hair has grown a lot and looks super healthy even though I had a minor setback with Affirm and coloring. I am getting lots of compliments.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 2, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 3, 2008)

Miamori said:


> I just relaxed with AE again Saturday. I will take and post pictures later, when I have time. I'm a student. The close of the semester is busy for me.
> 
> I am sure lots of other people have things they do outside of LHCF too. IMO, it's hard to post pictures all the time, but I understand curiosity. I am working on organizing the pictures in my fotki and taking November / Oct. update pics.
> 
> ...


 

I was wondering. Checked your foltki and can get into all the pics, except the newest one. Will there be a different password for that one too?  Definite curiosity because for one thing...I haven't had a relaxer in almost four years now...and I'm really nervous about jumping back in.  Also, want to make sure it's good over the long term and how it makes hair look and feel as no one has posted pics. Thanks. I'm looking forward to seeing them.

....what setback? You said minor and curiosity has gotten the best of me.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2008)

I used this relaxer on sunday,and i washed the day before...
No burning

My results are very nice,and my hair is straight,but not deathly straight.I really like this relaxer.We'll see how it plays out long term,but mizani (regular or butter blend) can't touch this!
I also ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE NEUTRALIZING CONDISH!!!!
I used it the day before i relaxed on dry hair on my ends and it is so amazing
Simple,yet effective ingredients
I'm sticking to this one


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 16, 2008)

bumping!!!!


----------



## africa (Dec 16, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I used this relaxer on sunday,and i washed the day before...
> No burning
> 
> My results are very nice,and my hair is straight,but not deathly straight.I really like this relaxer.We'll see how it plays out long term,but mizani (regular or butter blend) can't touch this!
> ...



Yaaay! !   I'm glad it worked out well for you!  Washing the day before and still not burning is amazing.

I'll be trying this for the first time in about week and I'm so excited.  I'll let ya'll know how it goes.  I'm switching over from Mizani BB so I'll be able to compare the two.


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm going to try the whole set on Friday...
I will make a note to take pictures before and after..

I'm kind of excited ladies


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 17, 2008)

MochaWisdom said:


> i'm going to try the whole set on Friday...
> I will make a note to take pictures before and after..
> 
> I'm kind of excited ladies


Do you have the mask?I wish i did


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 19, 2008)

You guys HAVE to post and I want pics please! Or at least a really good review.  I am very interested in using this relaxer if I make the leap from natural!


----------



## Miamori (Dec 22, 2008)

I have received a few PMs requesting a follow-up.

These are pictures from my relaxer at the end of November. I didn't mean to take an entire month to post these...  (School makes a girl busy...)

I was relaxed with Affirm in between this relaxer and being relaxed with Alter Ego in the summer. In comparison, being relaxed with Affirm was a miserable experience during the process and especially over the weeks (which turned into months, unfortunately) that followed.

I'm just going to stretch longer and wait until I get home next time.

Anyway.... there are pictures showing closer shots of my roots / the smoothness in my fotki, but here's a survey:

I tried to show the shine / lightness. 

*Keep in mind I took these after a LONG, HARD week following the relaxer and having my hair styled. So it lost a lot of body, was kind of dirty, and a lot frizzier than it was at first. 
*



























The last one is just because it gives a better idea of my roots, though my hair is a lot thinner there than everywhere else. (I took it as a comparison shot to see if it's gotten thicker and longer since I first set out to grow my hair.

Oh yeah, and I had it dyed darker in October too.  Got sick of the highlights, as pretty as people said they were. ​


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok so if y'all are comparing this to Mizani Butter Blends then I'm interested! Sounds so promising...I'm willing to stray. If one has thick type 4a/b color treated hair which strength should I use?

ETA: would the 15oz be enough for someone with a big head or alot of hair?


----------



## Miamori (Dec 22, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> Ok so if y'all are comparing this to Mizani Butter Blends then I'm interested! Sounds so promising...I'm willing to stray. If one has thick type 4a/b color treated hair which strength should I use?
> 
> ETA: would the 15oz be enough for someone with a big head or alot of hair?



I have no idea. I have a big head AND some THICK hair and never apply myself. So I dunno. I know when I used other relaxers, I used a jar and a half of other sizes sometimes. 

For Alter Ego I'm relaxed out of a big tub. That's why I can't tell you.

My hair is a thick 3c/4a. It is twice highlighted and once darkened with a demi. So quadruple processed?  The ends are the most processed though, especially because that's when I used to overprocess my relaxers stilll, and the highlights are grown out from the roots. Needless to say I don't relax the length.

Anywho I use the regular one. It is gentle like another poster said, but you can still easily process to where you want, plus they have a texturizer. I think they just have the one I use and the texturizer, but I'm not sure. I like mine processed straight, but not to the point where it's beaten straight. I like it to still have lots of body if it hasn't been straightened, and have some texture for my wash and goes, which it does.


----------



## africa (Dec 22, 2008)

I used the lye texturizer and neutralizing conditioner on Friday.  I have to say I am really happy with this line.  My 4a/4b hair is coarse  and looks natural to most people.  It shrinks to about half of its length if its not manipulated (without any chemicals it would shrink about 80%).  I use it mainly to help with manageability and cut down on styling time.  I last relaxed in June 2008 with Mizani Butter Blends.  I used Mizani BB for about a year.

*Relaxer*: The relaxer didn't smell like a chemical at all. I used the 15 oz.  It actually smelled more like a conditioner.  Before I applied it I got scared it wouldn't take at all since my hair is pretty resistant.  It just smelled too good for me to believe it would actually work on my hair.  It took about 5 minutes to apply and it didn't  seem like it was doing anything to my hair at first.  I smoothed the living daylights out of my new growth and rinsed out after 10 more minutes.  It was on my head for a total of 15 minutes.  My crown started to tingle a little after about 12 minutes, but I've been scratching that area all week so that's pretty impressive.  I rinsed it out and it washed out pretty easily.  

*Neutralizing Conditioner*: This had more of a chemical smell to me than the texturizer strangely enough.  It was a really watery consistency which surprised me because I expected a more creamy texture.  I put it in after rinsing the relaxer out and left it on for about 5 minutes.  My hair felt stiffer after the conditioner than when I put the relaxer on.  I checked the ingredients, and it has some keratin in it so that explains it.  I used Mizani BB neutralizing shampoo after that and would you believe the color indicator *didn't even come on*?!!!!  I  had the neutralizing poo in my hair about 10 minutes and I didn't even see a hint of pink the whole time!  That was shocking and a relief to me all at the same time.  It's the first time I've used a conditioner right after putting the relaxer in and I've always been scared my hair would keep processing if I didn't put the poo in right away.  This conditioner neutralized the heck out of the relaxer.

Overall I was very happy with my results and plan to use this again.  I didn't notice any shedding at all.  I noticed shedding with Mizani BB so I know this is really gentle on the scalp.  My new growth blended in perfectly with the rest of my kinky texlaxed hair and I am really happy about that.  I will stop talking because I can go on and on.  Just wanted to share.  

I reached bsl for the first time ever but I won't claim it until it covers my bra strap (its about half an inch over now).  I'm really happy I had a great relaxer experience and reached a milestone on the same day.  Next time I'm going to get the larger size and maybe even the shampoo.  Will post pics as soon as I have access to a camera.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2008)

Excellent review Miamori. Now I am also tempted to try this relaxer out. I like Design essentails and Mizani Butter Blends and if this is better than both of them, then it's definitely worth trying. I will be checking into this for sure...I just saved the links in my favorites.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been eyeing this myself. I decided to stick with Mizani BB my last relaxer but in March I may go ahead and try this.....so the texturizer is the milder one of the two? I like texlaxing.


----------



## Miamori (Dec 23, 2008)

africa said:


> *Neutralizing Conditioner*: This had more of a chemical smell to me than the texturizer strangely enough.  It was a really watery consistency which surprised me because I expected a more creamy texture.  I put it in after rinsing the relaxer out and left it on for about 5 minutes.  My hair felt stiffer after the conditioner than when I put the relaxer on.  I checked the ingredients, and it has some keratin in it so that explains it.  I used Mizani BB neutralizing shampoo after that and would you believe the color indicator *didn't even come on*?!!!!  I  had the neutralizing poo in my hair about 10 minutes and I didn't even see a hint of pink the whole time!  That was shocking and a relief to me all at the same time.  It's the first time I've used a conditioner right after putting the relaxer in and I've always been scared my hair would keep processing if I didn't put the poo in right away.  *This conditioner neutralized the heck out of the relaxer.*



Yeah thank you for that. Had me a little worried because I only use the conditioner.  I didn't know, but I went ahead and did it again because my hair was just fine the first time. The conditioner IS watery. Reminds me more of a rinse.


----------



## kiwiny (Dec 23, 2008)

My new dominican hair dresser is dying for me to try this but when I looked at the container, it said no lye..  That is why I was hesitant but since you guys say there is a lye version I will try it.   I am just curious had anyone seen a no lye version with a little bottle to mix in the chemical(typical no lye procedure)  I saw them giving a girl this relaxer at my salon however any time a tried to look up linage no lye.. I get nothing.. I am just wondering where did my salon find this version?


----------



## africa (Dec 23, 2008)

Miamori said:


> Yeah thank you for that. Had me a little worried because I only use the conditioner.  I didn't know, but I went ahead and did it again because my hair was just fine the first time. The conditioner IS watery. Reminds me more of a rinse.



Yeah Miamori,
   I was a little confused too about the conditioner/shampoo discussion earlier so I went ahead and used a neutralizing poo.  That stuff worked like a charm.  I ended up using half the bottle  but i wasn't trying to have that chemical stay in my hair, LOL.  I think using the conditioner alone would be okay as long as the relaxer is rinsed out with water really well.  Thank you so much for sharing your relaxer review though.  It and you have been a total godsend .


----------



## africa (Dec 23, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I've been eyeing this myself. I decided to stick with Mizani BB my last relaxer but in March I may go ahead and try this.....so the texturizer is the milder one of the two? I like texlaxing.



I think its the milder one...I can't compare it to the relaxer since I never used it.  You never know though, it could just be a marketing ploy.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 27, 2008)

I just called my new stylist and she uses this relaxer! I'm impressed, when I get my touch up at the end of the month I'll have her use this. I hope I get nice results.


----------



## kiwiny (Jan 2, 2009)

I relaxed last weekend with this line and it was great.
no burning at all and my hair is so so silky


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 2, 2009)

kiwiny said:


> I relaxed last weekend with this line and it was great.
> no burning at all and my hair is so so silky


 

Oh weee!!! Glad you had a great experience...will you be posting pics?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 3, 2009)

kiwiny said:


> I relaxed last weekend with this line and it was great.
> no burning at all and my hair is so so silky




Pics PLEASE!


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jan 3, 2009)

Someone please post pics of hair (Wet & Dry) texlaxed or texturized with this relaxer or texturizer? I need to decide whether to get this or continue using SE.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 7, 2009)

africa said:


> I used the lye texturizer and neutralizing conditioner on Friday. I have to say I am really happy with this line. My 4a/4b hair is coarse and looks natural to most people. It shrinks to about half of its length if its not manipulated (without any chemicals it would shrink about 80%). I use it mainly to help with manageability and cut down on styling time. I last relaxed in June 2008 with Mizani Butter Blends. I used Mizani BB for about a year.
> 
> *Relaxer*: The relaxer didn't smell like a chemical at all. I used the 15 oz. It actually smelled more like a conditioner. Before I applied it I got scared it wouldn't take at all since my hair is pretty resistant. It just smelled too good for me to believe it would actually work on my hair. It took about 5 minutes to apply and it didn't seem like it was doing anything to my hair at first. I smoothed the living daylights out of my new growth and rinsed out after 10 more minutes. It was on my head for a total of 15 minutes. My crown started to tingle a little after about 12 minutes, but I've been scratching that area all week so that's pretty impressive. I rinsed it out and it washed out pretty easily.
> 
> ...


 
This is a great review, I'm pretyt much sold. BTW, I don't think the Mizani Neautralizing poo has a color indicator in it. I've been using the line for about 3 years and have never seen it change colors. I read the bottle for my neutralizing and chelating poo and it doesn't say anything about a color indicator, so I prefer to use a cheapie color indicator poo like Ampro as a back up.


----------



## africa (Jan 7, 2009)

Your Cheeziness said:


> This is a great review, I'm pretyt much sold. BTW, I don't think the Mizani Neautralizing poo has a color indicator in it. I've been using the line for about 3 years and have never seen it change colors. I read the bottle for my neutralizing and chelating poo and it doesn't say anything about a color indicator, so I prefer to use a cheapie color indicator poo like Ampro as a back up.



Hey Cheeziness, Thanks!

  I used the Mizani BB neutralizer and it definitely has a color indicator.  It would turn dark pink and light pink when I used Mizani BB mild.  I completely understand the need to use a back up though.  *NOBODY AND NOTHING* could have convinced me a conditioner could neutralize hair before I tried it, LOL.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 7, 2009)

africa said:


> Hey Cheeziness, Thanks!
> 
> I used the Mizani BB neutralizer and it definitely has a color indicator. It would turn dark pink and light pink when I used Mizani BB mild. I completely understand the need to use a back up though. *NOBODY AND NOTHING* could have convinced me a conditioner could neutralize hair before I tried it, LOL.


 

Oh ok, I haven't used the BB neutralizer just the regular one. Anywho, thx for that info. Now I know to be on the lookout for it. The perPhecting creme is the BUSINESS!!! Anywho, I won't hijack the thread. I"m looking forward to trying the Linage relaxer.


----------



## MoMo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sugarhoney said:


> Someone please post pics of hair (Wet & Dry) texlaxed or texturized with this relaxer or texturizer? I need to decide whether to get this or continue using SE.


 
I don't have any pics, but I faithfully used SE Mild for about two years and I used this relaxer once and I'm sticking with this relaxer for as long as it is available.  It doesn't take away from the fact that SE is one of the best relaxers out there.  If you try it just once, I think you will really like it...maybe even love it.  If I couldn't get this relaxer, I would use SE with no thought or hesitation, however I prefer to use this one.  Hope that made sense.


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jan 15, 2009)

i love this relaxer...
I used it and will forever use it...LOL


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 15, 2009)

elaborate pls!!





MochaWisdom said:


> i love this relaxer...
> I used it and will forever use it...LOL


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2009)

MoMo said:


> I don't have any pics, but I faithfully used SE Mild for about two years and I used this relaxer once and I'm sticking with this relaxer for as long as it is available. It doesn't take away from the fact that SE is one of the best relaxers out there. If you try it just once, I think you will really like it...maybe even love it. If I couldn't get this relaxer, I would use SE with no thought or hesitation, however I prefer to use this one. Hope that made sense.


 
Why do you like it. What's the difference? What difference did you notice in your hair?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2009)

As I'm still a natural on the fence, I've been following this thread as I'm interested in using this if I decide to make the leap. I gave my self six months, so my deadline will be up in May. So anyways I wanted to know...for those who have been using it ...

have you noticed any unusual shedding or dryness?

How does your hair feel now 
Please provide the time frame you've used it from a month, to a few months, and please tell the condition of your hair now, and would you still recommend it?


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jan 15, 2009)

MoMo said:


> I don't have any pics, but I faithfully used SE Mild for about two years and I used this relaxer once and I'm sticking with this relaxer for as long as it is available.  It doesn't take away from the fact that SE is one of the best relaxers out there.  If you try it just once, I think you will really like it...maybe even love it.  If I couldn't get this relaxer, I would use SE with no thought or hesitation, however I prefer to use this one.  Hope that made sense.




Thanks! My only problem with SE mild is reversion and the fact that it didn't loosen my curl much and I relaxed for the full recommended time (no one could tell that I texturized it. It looks the same except easier to comb  Frizz and all). I put protein on my hair the day before and added oil & conditioner to my SE, so maybe that was the problem. 

I relaxed my mother's hair with SE mild (no additives) and it came out too straight for her liking (3b/3c she likes to texlax, only a little wave left in). erplexed I was thinking that Linange texturizer would be best since it is supposed to be formulated to loosen curl.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> As I'm still a natural on the fence, I've been following this thread as I'm interested in using this if I decide to make the leap. I gave my self six months, so my deadline will be up in May. So anyways I wanted to know...for those who have been using it ...
> 
> have you noticed any unusual shedding or dryness?
> 
> ...


 Bumping for a response to this...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why do you like it. What's the difference? What difference did you notice in your hair?


 
Bumping for a response to this one too...


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone else used the Linange relaxer or texturizer?

Thanks!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 28, 2009)

MissBermuda said:


> Has anyone else used the Linange relaxer or texturizer?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Inquiring minds want to know. And an update too for those who used it in the past. How ifs your hair condition now?

Help a sista out who is considering relaxing with this (I've been relaxer free for over five years now).

And those that promised pics, where are they?


----------



## cat eyes (Feb 2, 2009)

Bummpinggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## new-life (Feb 3, 2009)

OP, your review is everything I was going to say. I literally just came back from the salon like 20 mins ago and the stylist used this relaxer and I'm in LOVE, seriously!! This is the only relaxer I'm going to use from now on!


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 3, 2009)

Subscribing... I have never had a relaxer that didn't tingle uncomfortable and/or burn.  Going to have my stylist use this if I decide to relax.  Keep the reviews coming, ladies.  TIA


----------



## BeautyFul-LDJ (Feb 3, 2009)

My shipment just arrived today and I will be relaxing in between now and Friday.  I intend on posting before and after pics.  I have not had a relaxer in 13 weeks.  Wish me luck!


----------



## ccd (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks OP..although I'm not in the market for a new relaxer this is good to know.

I love Alter Ego....have been using it for years now and they are fantastic!!!Congrats


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, I'm getting my hair done tomarrow and I plan on using this relaxer. I hope I have good results too, I'm worried about my scalped because I was totally scratching it like a mad woman last night. sigh...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 15, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Ok, I'm getting my hair done tomarrow and I plan on using this relaxer. I hope I have good results too, I'm worried about my scalped because I was totally scratching it like a mad woman last night. sigh...


 
Hope you come back and report. I'm still watching this thread though I'm natural. This is my top choice if I take the plunge.

Please ladies,

Follow up, those w/ longer term use:

How is your hair now?

Do you still like it?

Shedding?

Overall hair health?

Finally: Are you still happy with the relaxer. Thanks so much!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 15, 2009)

bumping for updates


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok I got my hair relaxed yesterday and I have mixed feelings about this relaxer.
 First let me preface this by saying that I decided to relax at the last minute because my hair was looking HAM. I couldn't take it anymore. I my scalp was itchy and I scratched like a million times, that being said my relaxer experience was NOT pleasant at all! This relaxer did feel cool in the begining but towards the end my scalp burned so badly! I had to beg the stylist to rinse it out because my teeth were chattering and I was in pain. I was holding back the tears literally!::burning

After she washed, even the rinse out process was painful because that girl was digging into my scalp with her nails!!:burning::
She slapped some Alter Ego Garlic treatment on my hair and I went under the dryer for about 15 minutes. She rinsed my hair out and rollerset, I felt my hair and it did feel really soft and it was nice and smooth, then she blow dryed.  That too was a painful process and I noticed scabs on my scalp she put some sort of grease on and continued blow drying.

Overall my hair did look nice but I'm unsure of this relaxer. I'm not sure if was my scratching the night before, or the terribly sloooooooooow stylist. I'm nursing my sore scalp right now and monitoring my hair. I'll post an update later on how my hair and scalp are doing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 15, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Ok I got my hair relaxed yesterday and I have mixed feelings about this relaxer.
> First let me preface this by saying that I decided to relax at the last minute because my hair was looking HAM. I couldn't take it anymore. I my scalp was itchy and I scratched like a million times, that being said my relaxer experience was NOT pleasant at all! This relaxer did feel cool in the begining but towards the end my scalp burned so badly! I had to beg the stylist to rinse it out because my teeth were chattering and I was in pain. I was holding back the tears literally!::burning
> 
> After she washed, even the rinse out process was painful because that girl was digging into my scalp with her nails!!:burning::
> ...


 

Please do so. Is that pic of you with the alter ego? If not, can you post a pic?  Wondering if it was the scratching. I've been w/o a relaxer so long I don't remember what that was like (scratching=burning), so it's good to hear the info in case I decide to get relaxed. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Feb 16, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Ok I got my hair relaxed yesterday and I have mixed feelings about this relaxer.
> First let me preface this by saying that I decided to relax at the last minute because my hair was looking HAM. I couldn't take it anymore. I my scalp was itchy and I scratched like a million times, that being said my relaxer experience was NOT pleasant at all! This relaxer did feel cool in the begining but towards the end my scalp burned so badly! I had to beg the stylist to rinse it out because my teeth were chattering and I was in pain. I was holding back the tears literally!::burning
> 
> After she washed, even the rinse out process was painful because that girl was digging into my scalp with her nails!!:burning::
> ...



Wow, sorry to hear about your scalp.  Hope it gets better. Did she use the Linange neutralizing conditioner or a neutralizing shampoo? Did you base your scalp before the relaxer?


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 16, 2009)

I totally forgot about this thread, but I went to a salon on Saturday that used this relaxer. Actually, I think she used the no-lye relaxer..but I'll have to look into that.

I left a review in the salon review thread under the Dominican Essence Salon discussion and I mentioned there that this is the first time I've gotten a relaxer done at a salon in over 10 years and I'm really pleased with it.

I had been scratching my head for days before because I wasn't sure if I was going to get a relaxer, but it felt fine and it only started to tingle a little near the end of the process. 

I was trying to pay attention to everything she used and I'm pretty sure that after she washed the relaxer out she just used a regular neutralizing shampoo(I think it was isoplus) and then she applied the linange restructuring mask and put me under the dryer for about 20/25 minutes. Then after she rinsed that out she put on the salerm deep impact mask for a few minutes. And followed up with Alter Ego/Nova Care intensive nourishing leave in conditioner for my rollerset.

I would definitely use this relaxer again, I really liked that it didn't burn me and how my hair looks and feels after I got it done. Next time I go to the salon for the relaxer I'll pay more attention to see whether it was infact the no lye (I'm pretty sure it was) and what neutralizing shampoo she used.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 16, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Please do so. Is that pic of you with the alter ego? If not, can you post a pic? Wondering if it was the scratching. I've been w/o a relaxer so long I don't remember what that was like (scratching=burning), so it's good to hear the info in case I decide to get relaxed. Thanks so much.


 

The siggy pic is me 11 weeks post flat ironed with my FHI Runway. After this incident I just don't know. My hair is glued to my scalp right now. I was going to wash my hair today but my mother who is a nurse suggested that I wait 2 more days because the scab is forming a kinda protective barrier and I should wait  until it's fully healed over to wash it so that my sore won't be so painful.



Sugarhoney said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your scalp.  Hope it gets better. Did she use the Linange neutralizing conditioner or a neutralizing shampoo? Did you base your scalp before the relaxer?


 
I'm not sure, I was just too anxious to get that mess rinsed out ASAP! I did notice that whatever she was using to rinse it out had a very chemically scent and was very watery. SHe did base before the relaxer but not very well IMO. I didn't base at home because I felt that it is common sense for  a stylist to base before a chemical application...I taught wrong.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 16, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> I totally forgot about this thread, but I went to a salon on Saturday that used this relaxer. *Actually, I think she used the no-lye relaxer..but I'll have to look into th*at.
> 
> I left a review in the salon review thread under the Dominican Essence Salon discussion and I mentioned there that this is the first time I've gotten a relaxer done at a salon in over 10 years and I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


 

_*Thanks for this....I have to remember that the bulk of the posts are referring to the lye version....which if I was to try Linage, I would not be using..*_


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 17, 2009)

I gently massaged the sore areas with warmed olive oil last night, I did it on and off for 1 hour or so. I eventually lifted some of the glued hair off my scalp, it was painful. I washed today I I believe 75% of it is gone that GOD! I will continue to do cowashes and gentle scalp massages every other day until my scalp is no longer tender. Anyways here are some pics taken the day of;

The first pics show how my hair is literally glued to my scalp...I found these nasty scabs the day after the relaxer. I wrapped my hair that night. Big mistake!


Here are pics of the finished style. I'm happy with my progress but it was thisclose to being derailed...I seriously taught I might have had to do a BC
So far I'm being optimistically cautious, I hope I don't suffer a set back in the long run;


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are some pics of when she blowdryed my hair. She didn't use a flat iron afterwards so I guess that's a plus.


----------



## sexylonglegs (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds very interesting...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow this is so funny, I went to DE a little over a wk ago and she used the same products on me. It was no lye b/c I saw her mixing it. I cant give a fair review b/c I also wasnt ready for a relaxer and did get burn nothing major but a burn nonetheless evntho I was based very well. I will def give it a try again tho



deusa80 said:


> I totally forgot about this thread, but I went to a salon on Saturday that used this relaxer. Actually, I think she used the no-lye relaxer..but I'll have to look into that.
> 
> I left a review in the salon review thread under the Dominican Essence Salon discussion and I mentioned there that this is the first time I've gotten a relaxer done at a salon in over 10 years and I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> Wow this is so funny, I went to DE a little over a wk ago and she used the same products on me. *It was no lye b/c I saw her mixing it.* I cant give a fair review b/c I also wasnt ready for a relaxer and did get burn nothing major but a burn nonetheless evntho I was based very well. I will def give it a try again tho


 
Thanks for confirming that, I was pretty sure it was no lye! Sorry to hear that it did burn you... I guess everyone has different sensitivity levels. Did you like how your hair turned out otherwise?


----------



## robot. (Feb 17, 2009)

this sounds really good. i hope it really catches on, that way i can see some texturized/texlax shots. 

OP, where in Baltimore do you go? how much was it?


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 17, 2009)

bumping for texlaxers


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Ok I got my hair relaxed yesterday and I have mixed feelings about this relaxer.
> First let me preface this by saying that I decided to relax at the last minute because my hair was looking HAM. I couldn't take it anymore. I my scalp was itchy and I scratched like a million times, that being said my relaxer experience was NOT pleasant at all! This relaxer did feel cool in the begining but towards the end my scalp burned so badly! I had to beg the stylist to rinse it out because my teeth were chattering and I was in pain. I was holding back the tears literally!::burning
> 
> After she washed, even the rinse out process was painful because that girl was digging into my scalp with her nails!!:burning::
> ...


 

There's no neutralizer mentioned. I'm natural, but from my previous experience w/ relaxers, they should neutralize. Maybe that also caused problems in addition to all the digging into your scalp. Sorry about all the pain.Those pics hurt me to look at them.  seems more of a stylist problem, though and then the excessive scratching just caused mayhem.


----------



## Miamori (Feb 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> this sounds really good. i hope it really catches on, that way i can see some texturized/texlax shots.
> 
> OP, where in Baltimore do you go? how much was it?



I go to Top Dominican on Reisterstown in Pikesville.
It is right across from Safeway, and right next to Subway, and the Mexican restaurant.
If you are driving up Reisterstown from the city (Northwern Parkway, etc.), it is on the left. If you are coming from Milford, Pikesville, Randallstown, north / west, etc., it will likely be on your right.

The precise info:
*Top Dominican Hair Salon
104 Reisterstown Rd
Pikesville, MD 21208
(410) 415-5448*

*
Cost:*
They have been raising their prices, and the last time I went it was $65 for the Alter Ego. That is the most expensive relaxer the carry. The others are $55 and $60 I believe.

My mother just decided to get her hair relaxed again  after being natural for the umpteenth time (maybe after 5 years now) with Alter Ego, so I know for a full/virgin head, it is $75.

I also always get a deep conditioner and leave in when I go, which can be an extra $3 or $5 depending on the day. Sometimes I bring my own.

*Stylists:*
I have gotten picky with who I let in my head there. I only fully trust *Alex* (short and very pale, many women think she looks Filipino), *the woman who works in very the front* (medium complexioned, round face, ALWAYS at the first spot closest to the door whenever I'm there), or *the owner* (appears on the postcards and business cards with her hair fanned ala Irresistible ). 

I do not always wait for Alex because she often has a few ladies or Latinos waiting on her. But she knows me so if I want her she is always happy to oblige. She is the best with cuts, IMO. Not light trims though. I think ALL the other stylists are good with tat, even the ones I don't like. I think Alex is too much of a perfectionist for light trims.

The owner is younger with hair at about BSL, and she does not always style. She is often just walking back and forth or discussing what the salon carries or something with a customer. She is also the one who goes after people if the don't pay or don't pay enough, and she does all the naturals.

These are the people I either do NOT let in my head or I am very finicky and on edge with:
1) *The tall pale stylist who likes to sing and dance, and who many women prefer.* I personally simply just don't enjoy being in her chair AT ALL. Many ladies who go to Top Dominican consider her to be the best. 

My thing is just that I always feel like she is arguing with me when I request my hair to be styled a certain way, even if I explain why I prefer it. The same thing goes for how she treats your hair. I believe that she is just too rough, and there's no point in putting up with it. She unnecessarily and ruthlessly beats the craptackery out of my hair. My mother likes her as a person, but she also complains that she argues with her when she asks for something using an "I know best tone/attitude" and always does the same thing, which is what she prefers to do as a stylist, and nothing new. 
No matter what you say you want done with you hair after, she insists on fully blowing it and flat ironing if possible, and WILL NOT STOP for almost anything. I had to half light her up in Spanish and get half out of the chair for her to finally stop and just handle my roots like I had already asked her repeatedly. She got the O_O face when the angry Spanish slang started flowing out of me after I got mad!! I noticed a lot of splits after the first and only time she tried to blow me out completely (she was unsuccessful, but like I said, I felt like I had to do way too much to get her to stop). I've also witnessed several of her clients tell her she must stop the beating of their hair and the rough handling with the brush. 
2) *The receptionis*t, who I think my also be the owner's relative. She is MEAN, and if you don't know Spanish, you may want to be glad sometimes that you don't! Homegirl says some NASTY, hateful, ignorant things about people. She will walk up to the stylist working on your hair, and insult you/your appearance/ your hair TO the stylist while staring you in the face! Part of why she thinks she is all that is that she had HL/TBL hair that she just cut last summer, so she's a hair snob. She insulted me one day and I held my peace but I can already tell at some point... Anyway, her stank attitude.... reflects in how she handles you hair if she is ever called to set,take down, or style it. Beyond that, though she is not a horrible stylist, I just don't want someone who talks about me and everyone else in the shop touching my precious locks. Bad vibes.
3) *The other tall, pale stylist who works closer to the back.* She's good and sweet.  I let her do my hair, but don't let her blow it out, because she is bad with parting, and always breaks off the widow's peak / front center of the part. I just have her leave it, or wrap it.

With that said, I don't really think handling from any of these stylists would cause a setback, really. I do think some are heavier / more painful with the dryers though. I personally only get my roots blown, and I blow them myself on a medium-low setting at home after a fresh relaxer.

I began going to them in the summer because they were cheaper than my former stylist. They are still cheaper for wash and sets, but not relaxers, but I stick with them because they have the Linange and I can't find any other Bmore salon that does.

The next time I am serviced I am going to stop at DE on my way home from break to have the relaxer done though. Cheaper, and I want a good trim.

Two extra things:
1. Top Dominican is constantly upgrading the quality of their products and their stock lately to Dominican and Italian favorites, which is nice.
2. *The shampoo woman:* Love her and she's generally okay, but when she's tired or rushed, she can get lax with the detangling. She normally covers your hair in conditioner for slip, but if she isn't paying attention or doesn't feel like it, won't get the middle well enough, and will just pick/drag/yank the comb through. Whenever you ask, she never minds getting a lot more conditioner to put on your hair to detangle, though.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 17, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> Wow this is so funny, I went to DE a little over a wk ago and she used the same products on me. *It was no lye b/c I saw her mixing it. I cant give a fair review b/c I also wasnt ready for a relaxer and did get burn nothing major but a burn nonetheless evntho I was based very well.* I will def give it a try again tho


 

_*Awww dayum....*_


----------



## Miamori (Feb 17, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> The first pics show how my hair is literally glued to my scalp...I found these nasty scabs the day after the relaxer. I wrapped my hair that night. Big mistake!



I don't know what state your hair is in now, but I wanted to offer encouragement.

In my teens, I had a number of burns from relaxers. Only one caused serious and permanent damage though, and that was because the burn was caused because I had a thin cut back there I didn[''t notice before the relaxer (my nape). Years later, the hair grew/grows in fine, just SUPER fine and thin and SUPER thick, dry, and crazy different in a single patch where the two vastly diff. textures are next to each other (the site of the most damage).

Anyway, I just wanted to share that I recovered from many burns / scabs. Mine weren't as severe as yours though, which does make me worry about your experience. The ones I got were also from using stronger (IMO relaxers), some super strength (of course they were stronger) and others just the brands - like Motions.

I wonder if your scalp might have had an adverse reaction to one of the chemicals in the Linange No Lye, like an allergy type thing that made it more sensitive - or did you do a LOT of scartching - and how long did she leave it in???? I've had relaxers in for an hour, done fair scatching, had my scalp scratched during rinse outs, etc. and never had such an adverse result. THis is why I am wondering whether it might be that the relaxer's ingredients don't work for you. I am so sorry but I hope you and your hair recover.

(The neutralizer also sounds strange too since you said it smells very strongly of chemicals? Maybe other ladies can vouch, but the neiutralizers I've used are normally sweetly or pleasantly scented, or just plain smelling.)

Of course this goes without saying, but I would steer clear of both the relacer and the stylist from now on, if I couldn't pinpoint confidently exactly what the issue was.

Oh and also, though I am sure you figured this out by now, when I had burns (mine were always small though), wrapping and brushing (and manipulating in general) were a no-no.


----------



## Miamori (Feb 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> this sounds really good. i hope it really catches on, that way i can see some texturized/texlax shots.
> 
> OP, where in Baltimore do you go? how much was it?



Also, if you describe what you want, I've seen the owner (who works with the naturals too) do successful texlaxes (with various relaxers) where the clients look happy (and I've seen her show the n the texture before she rolls/straightens if they seem apprehensive or worried so they can see the remaining curl). She is also honest and good with answering questions well and understanding what is good for your hair. She (and my other two favs) are the most careful with your hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2009)

Miamori said:


> Also, if you describe what you want, I've seen the owner (who works with the naturals too) do successful texlaxes (with various relaxers) where the clients look happy (and I've seen her show the n the texture before she rolls/straightens if they seem apprehensive or worried so they can see the remaining curl). She is also honest and good with answering questions well and understanding what is good for your hair. She (and my other two favs) are the most careful with your hair.


 
Is there a reason you chose the lye over the no lye?  Just because if I get a relaxer I have that whole debate going on in my head about the two types and am trying to pinpoint what will work best for me. thanks


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2009)

Bumping for miamori or someone else on the lye vs no lye versions of this relaxer


----------



## Sugarhoney (Feb 18, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Here are some pics of when she blowdryed my hair. She didn't use a flat iron afterwards so I guess that's a plus.



Your hair looks really good. The scabbing is unfortunate, but your actual hair looks so healthy. I'm glad your scalp is healing.


----------



## robot. (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, Miamori!  A stylist that can texlax well? I might have to make the drive out there!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 18, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> There's no neutralizer mentioned. I'm natural, but from my previous experience w/ relaxers, they should neutralize. Maybe that also caused problems in addition to all the digging into your scalp. Sorry about all the pain.Those pics hurt me to look at them. seems more of a stylist problem, though and then the excessive scratching just caused mayhem.


 
*I'm thinking that it was a stylist problem too. She did base my scalp but not very well. She also had an attitude the whole time she was doing my hair, like she was doing me some big favor. And I got the impression that if you didn't speak Spanish then she would not really communicate. Little does she know I speak understand, read and write spanish. I tried to itiate conversation but nope, ole girl wasn't interested! Never again, good customer service can bring more business, she'll never get my $$ again.*




Miamori said:


> I don't know what state your hair is in now, but I wanted to offer encouragement.
> 
> In my teens, I had a number of burns from relaxers. Only one caused serious and permanent damage though, and that was because the burn was caused because I had a thin cut back there I didn[''t notice before the relaxer (my nape). Years later, the hair grew/grows in fine, just SUPER fine and thin and SUPER thick, dry, and crazy different in a single patch where the two vastly diff. textures are next to each other (the site of the most damage).
> 
> ...


 


Sugarhoney said:


> Your hair looks really good. The scabbing is unfortunate, but your actual hair looks so healthy. I'm glad your scalp is healing.


 
*Thank you, I must admit that so far my hair is very straight and smooth, I'm coping with the scalp.*


----------



## Sugarhoney (Mar 22, 2009)

Just texlaxed with the texturizer version. Will post a review with pics soon.


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 22, 2009)

sugar honey waiting for your review.
thanks


----------



## Vinillablue (Mar 22, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful...I use phyto- relaxer...never any burning!!! I love it, but there is something missing .....Alter Ego always loved thir products this is a great post!!!...wwill be ordering it and trying this in 2 months....We should do  mid- year challenge!!!!
Thank you ...thank you!!!!
hugs.....
ps...and I lke th way your scalp looks!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 23, 2009)

Sugarhoney said:


> Just texlaxed with the texturizer version. Will post a review with pics soon.


i'll be waiting!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Mar 23, 2009)

Bumping...if I decide to texturize again, I may use this. 

Can't wait for the other updates.


----------



## robot. (Mar 23, 2009)

Sugarhoney said:


> Just texlaxed with the texturizer version. Will post a review with pics soon.



I was just wondering about the texturizer. Can't wait. 

I got my relaxer set in the mail last week. Scheduling a touch up this week.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Mar 24, 2009)

Version used: Linange Texturizer Lye
Technique: Texturize/Texlax
Hair Type: Fine 3c/4a
Texture: Kinky, Cottony, Spongy
Used other products in this line: No

Ok, I am not going to bore you all with a super long review, because Miamori was right in all she said..This relaxer is great! Your hair doesn't even have that relaxer feel to it, it feels like a "natural" texture. It is perfect as a texturizer because of this, and it doesn't leave that nasty chemical smell in your hair while it's wet either. SO if you texturized and went to the beach or pool you don't have that "toxic dump" smell when you get out of the water. LOL! Sorry, that is a pet peeve of mines with relaxers...anyway...

Warning...This texturizer is way stronger than you would think. I mean Str-wrong!! For a "texturizer" it is not mild at all, in the sense of a straightener, and is more like a gentle relaxer. Relaxed ladies could use it for bone-straight hair, if they wanted--but keep elasticity in their strands. 

I will say that I added a protein conditioner & CHI Silk Infusion to my hair before relaxing to protect the curl and the Linange laughed at it. The crown area, which is a super kinky 4a (4z with a curl), was straightened like 2-3 mins after I applied it, so I had to work fast after that. Maybe I'll need to had oil & conditioner to the actual relaxer next time. 

This was my first self-relax, so it scared me how straight it got. SE mild didn't work nearly as fast--I had a good 12-18 mins with that. So us self-texlaxers have to be Carl Lewis/Usain Bolt-fast while applying it if not diluted. The instructions say 12-16 for normal, but it is more like 3-8 mins if you want any curl, or maybe I'm exaggerating. I'm mostly a 3c, so I think a 4a/4b would have better results, curl wise. I would think it would change 4a to a 3c, because some of my parts are straight/wavy. It would be good for 4a's going for that Kelis-look.

I would make sure to do a protein treatment before neutralizing. I think that is the only reason I could regain some of my curl. I might do one again next wk, because it got too straight/wavy for my liking in some parts. But I love the feel of my hair! It's like butter! SE didn't make it feel this way, and it's not the CHI, because I used it both times. My hair felt so flowy wet & dry, and it never feels that way curly. 

It didn't burn my scalp either, but I've never burned with any relaxer(based with vasaline & a Scalp protector this time). I did get some on my ear and it burned, but no scab & it wasn't that bad--felt like a bee sting.  

But my hair felt and still feels moisturized ya'll. All I put on it was QP Mango butter and did a braid out, then I sprayed Hawaiian Silky Sheen & Moisturizer in the morning. Usual my hair would be super dry & matted if not re-wet in a day's time, but it is still moist days later.  No dry/stiff fresh relaxer feel. Like I said, this feels like it is my natural texture/hair type. I would say this is the perfect relaxer/texlaxer! I can't imagine it being damaging or causing breakage, because it doesn't feel like you put a chemical on it at all. 

Yeah, I said it wouldn't be super long, but there are too many good things about this relaxer so far.  Only negitive for me is, it is a very great straightener, when it is advertised as a "texturizer". I love it though. I would go as far as to say...Linange is how a relaxer should be. It is the gold standard, as far as I am conserned. I planned to transition back to natural after this texlax, but I don't know now. This is some creamy crack for real! LOL! 5 Stars! 

[I have some pics of wet (no product) & dry (braidout). Will update with pressed hair, after I wash in a few days. I don't think the pics does it justice though, because it feels amazing (silky & buttery), and my curly/braidout hair actual has SWANG! ]


----------



## Sugarhoney (Mar 24, 2009)

Results:

Products used (CHI Silk Infusion missing):











Before (10 months worth of NG):

Loose part 4a, the rest 3c





NG front 3c, based scalp





After:

Wet hair















Dry Hair


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 24, 2009)

_*@ SugarHoney...

Lurves it!  Niceeeeeeeeeeee....

Oh my.....I so didn't need to see this....*_


----------



## robot. (Mar 24, 2009)

it looks GREAT! now i'm wondering if I'd need the relaxer at all, if the texturizer straightens so well! thanks a lot for the review!


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 26, 2009)

your hair looks amazing sugar honey!


----------



## robot. (Mar 28, 2009)

I just relaxed with this today and I'm underwhelmed.

I'm not going to report back officially until next wash because I went back to my old stylist and I hate the way my hair feels (hate the products she used) and she cut my bangs too short, so I'm not feeling the greatest. And she used the ENTIRE container. But I will say I started tingling in some places, but not really burning. 

Next touch-up, though, I feel confident enough to do myself, so I'll report again in a month or two. I'm really holding out for this to be my ride-or-die relaxer, so I'm going to give it a few more chances.  I just don't like the way she did my hair, not necessarily the relaxer's performance.


----------



## HairGurl (Apr 2, 2009)

I will be using this relaxer in a couple of weeks and will definitely post pics!!! I can't wait until i get in the mail.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 2, 2009)

So is the one you buy on the net lye or no lye???


----------



## HairGurl (Apr 2, 2009)

I ordered the no-lye from Beauty of New York.


----------



## Miamori (Apr 4, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> So is the one you buy on the net lye or no lye???



I haven't  checked Beauty of New York for the relaxer in a while, but you can get the lye, no lye, or texturizer on bluebeez.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugarhoney your hair looks so beautiful!


----------



## HairGurl (Apr 13, 2009)

Good evening ladies!!!

I relaxed with the AE No Lye Shea Butter Relaxer on Sunday and it's everything the OP said about it. The best relaxer I've used on my hair was Silk Elements....until this!  The relaxer leaves your hair with so much body and shine. The softness is crazy, that's how good it is. It's almost like you don't even have a relaxer. Even with Silk Elements I felt the dryness (just not as much as other relaxers). With AE there will be *no dryness* at all. It almost looks like my hair is a different texture also....love it! I def. recommend this relaxer. 

I'm attaching pics in my next post...coming in like 5 mins.


----------



## HairGurl (Apr 13, 2009)

file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/HP_ADM%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpgfile:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/HP_ADM%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpgfile:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/HP_ADM%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Of course i had to throw in the pic with my head back! My hair never shines like this after a relaxer.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 13, 2009)

HairGurl said:


> Good evening ladies!!!
> 
> I relaxed with the AE No Lye Shea Butter Relaxer on Sunday and it's everything the OP said about it. The best relaxer I've used on my hair was Silk Elements....until this!  The relaxer leaves your hair with so much body and shine. The softness is crazy, that's how good it is. It's almost like you don't even have a relaxer. Even with Silk Elements I felt the dryness (just not as much as other relaxers). With AE there will be *no dryness* at all. It almost looks like my hair is a different texture also....love it! I def. recommend this relaxer.
> 
> *I'm attaching pics in my next post...coming in like 5 mins*.


 




_*
eta: oops...I see pics!!! Yeaaaa!!!*_


----------



## Mystic (Jul 19, 2009)

Bump****

Anymore updates on this relaxer??


----------



## robot. (Jul 19, 2009)

I just went natural.

Why did I come in here?


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've used it twice so far and overall am pretty pleased w/ Linange relaxer.  I've decided to purchase the no-lye for my next relaxer because both times I've used the lye relaxer it left burn sores in my head (it started burning quick even w/ a protectant on my scalp).  Other than that it doesn't get me bone straight (like Mizani) instead it gives me more of a texlaxed look and my hair is usually easy to manage since using Linange.  As previous member said, my usual dry hair feels moisturized w/ it.


----------



## Miamori (Jul 30, 2009)

I've gotten a number of PMs about updates. I usually refer to my Fotki, but will update here soon. 

I am sitting under the dryer and was just relaxed today. I have been posting updates in my fotki, but will post here with past updates and today's sometime over the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2009)

This is Also My Relaxer of Choice.  I started out with 3 SE Mild Lye, Phytospecific II and the Linange Lye and thought about buying the Mizani Butter Blends. 

However, after much Research & Study of the Threads (and my Goal to become a DIY), I Narrowed it down to the Linange Lye Shea Butter Relaxer and Me & My Hair Couldn't Be Happier.

I Purchased all three: the Relaxer, The Neutralizing Conditioner and the Restructuring Mask.  


Most Definitely a Keeper.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought the system as well and plan on relaxing in two weeks after a six month stretch. I am so excited!


----------



## onyxmin (Jul 30, 2009)

must have!


----------



## baby42 (Jul 30, 2009)

I did a touch up with it  love it only pic i have is the one  you see on here sorry


----------



## Sammy214 (Jul 31, 2009)

MontegoBayBaby said:


> I bought the system as well and plan on relaxing in two weeks after a six month stretch. I am so excited!


 

The best relaxer I've ever used!!! I relaxed with it last week... my hair is so soft, i still keep touching it and the shine is amazing!  Hell I'm excited for you


----------



## SoOoNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi guys.... I havent been on here in a while... but i am getting ready to relax again... my 4 month stretch is is almost over. I used this in April when I touched up. it under processed my hair, and im texlaxed. It was like I never permed my hair. So I have new growth since Jan... Is the no lye less burning... I need to keep it in a lil longer. I was thinking about mizani butter blends but i want my curls, or *looks around* beautiful beginnings... the kiddie perm... smh... any ideas?


----------



## Miamori (Aug 7, 2009)

Bumping for the poster with the question


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 7, 2009)

SoOoNY said:


> Hi guys.... I havent been on here in a while... but i am getting ready to relax again... my 4 month stretch is is almost over. I used this in April when I touched up. it under processed my hair, and im texlaxed. It was like I never permed my hair. So I have new growth since Jan... Is the no lye less burning... I need to keep it in a lil longer. I was thinking about mizani butter blends but i want my curls, or *looks around* beautiful beginnings... the kiddie perm... smh... any ideas?


 
It always underprocesses mine because it burns so bad and I always have sores like I've never had.  I think I'm going back to my Mizan BB because though I don't want the bone straight look, I never had the burning /sores with it.  I hate that bc w/this relaxer my hair retain moisture and is more manageable.

DO ANYONE ELSE BURN? HOW DO  YOU DEAL W/IT?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> DO ANYONE ELSE BURN? HOW DO YOU DEAL W/IT?


 
So far, I've used it 3 times (never burned). Linange Shea Butter (Lye) 

However, I also use _Summit Sensitive Scalp Creme_ (Base) before I apply because I have extremely sensitive skin anyway. 

So Far, No Problems with Burning.


----------



## Desarae (Aug 7, 2009)

I've used it (Like back in Feb-March), and it burned when I used it. My hair didn't really get as straight as I like it.  I did not use it again. It left my hair dryer than usual, the freshly relaxed NG was kinda crunchy feeling and the mask didn't help any.

I'm sticking with Mizani (Mild Regular, Not BB)


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Aug 9, 2009)

EEEK! I can't hear stuff like this right now I already bought the system and plan on relaxing on Sat. Yish! Pray for me people!


----------



## Miamori (Aug 10, 2009)

DesiRae said:


> I've used it (Like back in Feb-March), and it burned when I used it. My hair didn't really get as straight as I like it. I did not use it again. It left my hair dryer than usual, the freshly relaxed NG was kinda crunchy feeling and the mask didn't help any.
> 
> I'm sticking with Mizani (Mild Regular, Not BB)


 
Hrmmm, crunchy? And it was the lye? I wonder why that happened...


----------



## Ang! (Aug 10, 2009)

This will be my 4th relaxer using the Linange System.  I completely love it.  I am predominantly 4b with spots of 4a.  My hairdresser was skeptical at first - but relented as I only see her every 8 weeks or so.  

It leaves my hair shiny, full of body and straight.  When I first tried to do it myself - my hair did not turn out as well - very underprocessed.  But when I let my hairdresser do it - it was unbelievable.  

My Sister uses the leftovers for her short haircut and is in love as well.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok so I got my hair relaxed with Linange today. I like it alot my hair was soft and full of body not stuck to my head like some other relaxers. My hair felt conditioned when dry. I attached some pics. The bad new is my mother did not apply the relaxer to all my new grow so basically the roots are straight for like an inch and a half followed by 2 inches of hair that was not processed. Does anyone know how I can correct this? How soon? How do I avoid the processed roots and previously relaxed hair while only processing the 2 inches in the middleerplexed Help!!


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 15, 2009)

BUMPING FOR MORE RESPONSES...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to try the texturizer out when my 6 month stretch ends.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've used this system twice and I'm NOT impressed. 

Both times my scalp was burning, even though I didn't scratch and I based the heck out of it.  My hair also didn't turn out underprocessed, even though I left if on for 25-30min. 

I guess I'll be trying Silk Elements next.


----------



## MoMo (Sep 21, 2009)

I used this relaxer again this weekend ((sigh)).  It is by far the best relaxer there is.  I scratched my itching head all last week and relaxed on Saturday...no burning with amazing results.  I'm gonna ask for the large tub for Christmas.  That's how much I love this relaxer.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Sep 28, 2009)

bumping for other updates....


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 29, 2009)

I will have an update soon. I will be doing my relaxer touchup next weekend (Oct. 10th) which will be the end of my 1 year stretch. Stay tuned!


----------



## likeacharm (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got relaxed with Alter Ego last week and I love it. My hair has so much more body than it usually does right after I relax. I was nervous because I was trying out a new stylist and a new relaxer at the same time. I'm definitely going to keep using this.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a difference between the shea butter texturizer (green container) and the shea butter cream texturizer?  It looks like they are both lye, as I'm looking for the lye version.  I just don't know what the difference is.

Thanks!


----------



## Zawaj (Oct 24, 2009)

BUMPING


----------



## Ang! (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been using this relaxer for close to a year now - it is fabulous!!!!!!!
At first my stylist was hesitant - but we only see each other every 8 to 9 weeks - so why argue?  Now she is a believer as she sees the health of my hair and the fact that I never burn.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 24, 2009)

I self-texlaxed with this this morning so I can't say yet what my thoughts are. I added coconut oil and used Nixx's half/half method leaving. I found this method pretty good - I think I just need more practice because I wound up getting some of the front part wet when I was washing out the back. I was terrified of overprocessing so when I did the front I put some neutralizer in the ear-to-ear part when I worked on the front. I found that the front of my scalp started to tingle a bit faster (there was no tingling when I did the back) so I wound up only leaving it in the front for about 10 min. Maybe because it was slightly damp? I don't know. I had also a hard time not getting some of the relaxer on the lengths of my hair when using a comb to apply so I just used my hands but then when I parted my hair the relaxer seemed to keep getting on the lengths. How do you ladies who self-relax/texlax prevent this? I am not TOO worried b/c I put CHI silk infusion from the roots to my ends but it just made a bit of a mess.

Well, I'll see how it turns out - right now I'm DC'ing and will rollerset in about an hour.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 28, 2009)

Subscribing...


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 28, 2009)

................


----------



## iwantthathairtoo (Oct 28, 2009)

OneInAMillion said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between the shea butter texturizer (green container) and the shea butter cream texturizer?  It looks like they are both lye, as I'm looking for the lye version.  I just don't know what the difference is.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Ladies!! I finally joined up after at least 4 years natural and 2 years browsing this forum!! Looking for versatility and manageability, I have been seeking reviews for this product and really like what I hear. 
Great question OneInAMillion: I'd like to know the answer to that to...especially if...or when I...finally texturize my hair.

Ladies who have used the texturizer: which exact container did you use?
And what is the difference, if any?

~iwantthathairtoo~


----------



## Miamori (Oct 30, 2009)

I am self-relaxing in about 2 or 2 and a half weeks. I will update afterwards.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone else had bad results from this relaxer, or is it just _moi_?


----------



## HairGurl (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll be relaxing next week either on the 3rd or 4th (depending on the day i get it in the mail). I love this relaxer....


----------



## HairGurl (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay I relaxed on Monday....as usual the results were wonderful. Its late and I don't feel like posting the pics so here's the links I posted on my blog.

http://www.hairgurl.com/2009/11/november-relaxer-photos.html

http://www.hairgurl.com/2009/11/straight-relaxed-hair.html

This is the best relaxer ever imo.


----------



## HairGurl (Nov 6, 2009)

Bumping for the morning ladies!!!!


----------



## Opulence (Nov 6, 2009)

any updates from new users of this relaxer?


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 10, 2009)

Opulence said:


> any updates from new users of this relaxer?


co-signing.

Ladies is there a difference between the following two other than size/the color of the container:

http://www.bluebeez.com/39-42/Linange_Shea_Butter_Relaxer_15_oz.

and this one

http://www.bluebeez.com/39-3062/LINANGE_Shea_Butter_Relaxer_16oz.

tia,
tishee


ETA: Are any of you ladies getting bone straight results without the need to blowdry/flatiron your hair afterwards on relaxer day? I plan on self-relaxing and would rather not use a blowdryer or flatiron and dry flat wrap my hair instead(I plan on going to Regis for a dusting that same day).


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 12, 2009)

bumping for responses


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 1, 2009)

I called to ask and was told there is no difference.




morehairplease said:


> co-signing.
> 
> Ladies is there a difference between the following two other than size/the color of the container:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought this relaxer, so I'd like to know- Are people still using this and loving it? Any further feedback?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for bumping. 


I've pretty much made up my mind to use this relaxer, but I still appreciate any and all information possible !! BUMP!!!


----------



## Tafa01 (Dec 1, 2009)

I relaxed with it yesterday (sorry I don't have pics). It was my first time using lye.
I left it 10mn only because I have been using clairol luminizer for a few months now.
Since I am switching to lye, I applied some to the lenght of my hair the last 2 mn. My scalp is usually very sensitive but it did not burn AT ALL!!!  and my hair feels amazing. I don't have the flat and lifeless "freshly relaxed look". My hair feels like It had always been straight, and it has body and movement. I bought the 16oz and used about half. I think next time I will use less.  Its a keeper for sure!


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 1, 2009)

Tafa01 said:


> I relaxed with it yesterday (sorry I don't have pics). It was my first time using lye.
> I left it 10mn only because I have been using clairol luminizer for a few months now.
> Since I am switching to lye, I applied some to the lenght of my hair the last 2 mn. My scalp is usually very sensitive but it did not burn AT ALL!!!  and my hair feels amazing. I don't have the flat and lifeless "freshly relaxed look". *My hair feels like It had always been straight, and it has body and movement. *I bought the 16oz and used about half. I think next time I will use less.  Its a keeper for sure!



I keep hearing the same comments re the bolded. I can not wait to try it!   This is making me want to relax, I feel the junkie itch. 10 weeks into my first stretch and trying to hold out 2 more weeks. 

*twitch*


----------



## epiphany braids (Dec 2, 2009)

I used the texturizer (sorry for the spelling) I LOVE THIS BRAND!!! It left my hair so moisturized, full of bounce a shine and NO breakage!! 
I have been using this brand for more than 3 years even well before they came out with relaxers and texturizers ( which the texturizer is recent) I started using the garlic DC and just got swept away!!
I purhased the whole set the neutralizing conditioner: 



This made my hair VERY hard. IDK exactly y but I won't be using this again

The Linange Restructuring Mask with Shea Butter & Coconut Oil



mmm 

I used their WHOLE treatment line (Nequal) but then I started to go natural and did learned about chemicals. I will ALWAYS use their texturizer because I do not want to go natural (hair) as of now but this company Alter Ego is the bomb!!! It is a bit expensive but for me it works and I do not mind spending money on quality stuff!!!
Here is a pick the day I got my tex done and a ouple of days after.

First day:




Couple of days after:






"i'm conceded I got a reason" 

I hope this helps!!
HHG


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 2, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> I used their WHOLE treatment line (Nequal) but then I started to go natural and did learned about chemicals. I will ALWAYS use their texturizer because I do not want to go natural (hair) as of now but this company Alter Ego is the bomb!!! It is a bit expensive but for me it works and I do not mind spending money on quality stuff!!!
> Here is a pick the day I got my tex done and a ouple of days after.
> 
> First day:
> ...



Your hair looks gorgeous and healthy; thank you so much for your review. 

That picture was after a texturizer????  It looks dang near bone straight to me. Wow!


*What is Nequal? *Is it a treatment line that goes with Linange? (Is it something I need to add to my pj list?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just used the Linange Shea butter Lye last friday... OMG!!! I love this relaxer. I am texlaxed and have an ultra sensitive scalp(MBB sensitive stills burns me when applied 10mins) this is a perfect relaxer for me. I had even washed my hair 3 days prior and I did not get burned even when leaving it in for 20mins. I did not mix anything with it, I based my scalp with JBCO 2 days prior and then with grease on relaxer day. total time was 21mins and I smoothed it a little but my hair still came out texlaxed at the roots. I neutralized with Elasta Qp stop action,poo w/ CoN and used Joico k-pak reconc and intense hydrator for conditioners. I dont have any good pics but my siggy is the same day I rolled with flexi rods and put in a banana clip.


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 2, 2009)

Your hair looks great! I am so excited to relax  I guess I shouldn't have bumped this thread until I was closer to relaxing time. It's making me want to relax ASAP!

2 more weeks to go...I can do it...*twitch*!


----------



## la mosca (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that this relaxer takes longer to process their hair than the instructions indicate?  I aim for fully-relaxed results (not necessarily bone straight), but 20 minutes doesn't do it for me.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! How long are you having to leave it in?


----------



## la mosca (Dec 14, 2009)

casey3035 said:


> Wow! How long are you having to leave it in?


 
Well, the real problem area is the crown.  My hair is coarser there, so that's where I start (and consequently, that area processes the longest).  With smoothing, that area takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 14, 2009)

la mosca said:


> Has anyone noticed that this relaxer *takes longer to process their hair than the instructions indicate?*  I aim for fully-relaxed results (not necessarily bone straight), but 20 minutes doesn't do it for me.



ITA with the bolded. I just used this relaxer this weekend and ended up under processed. erplexed...  Sucks for me because I was really excited to use it. I didn't burn at all so I was thinking next time I should do it without basing...  Maybe I got some base on my hair and that contributed to the under processing. 

I know this flies in the face of accepted LHCF practices though..


----------



## la mosca (Dec 14, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> ITA with the bolded. I just used this relaxer this weekend and ended up under processed. erplexed... Sucks for me because I was really excited to use it. I didn't burn at all so I was thinking next time I should do it without basing...  Maybe I got some base on my hair and that contributed to the under processing.
> 
> *I know this flies in the face of accepted LHCF practices though*..


 
I know, right?  I feel kind of sheepish admitting that I don't abide by the recommended processing time.  But I've used this relaxer several times now, and I've noticed that I really need to leave it on longer to get the degree of straightness I want.

The funny thing about basing is that I based the heck out of my whole head, and most areas got very straight, but that crown still has a little texture. It isn't underprocessed, but at the same time, I exceeded the recommended processing time. I'm super-paranoid about overprocessing, but on the other hand, I know that the recommended processing times are generally advisory and may not fit every individual head of hair . . .


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 14, 2009)

la mosca said:


> I know, right?  I feel kind of sheepish admitting that I don't abide by the recommended processing time.  But I've used this relaxer several times now, and I've noticed that I really need to leave it on longer to get the degree of straightness I want.
> 
> The funny thing about basing is that I based the heck out of my whole head, and most areas got very straight, but that crown still has a little texture. It isn't underprocessed, but at the same time, I exceeded the recommended processing time. I'm super-paranoid about overprocessing, but on the other hand, I know that the recommended processing times are generally advisory and *may not fit every individual head of hair* . . .



The front got the straightest but I started in the front so next time I know to leave it in a little longer....   I remember that a stylist used Mizani on me last Spring and got me straight and sillllllky (she didn't base but I didn't burn) and I wanted that luxurious feeling again.  (The only reason I won't return to her is that she had me waiting for an hour and a half for my 1st & last appointment with her! I don't do that. )

I am going to try again without base but shhh don't tell nobody.


----------



## lux10023 (Dec 14, 2009)

i tried it last week @ the salon--and waited 30 mins---and was under processed but i dont like bone str8 hair so it worked out well for me...


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 15, 2009)

la mosca said:


> Well, the real problem area is the crown. My hair is coarser there, so that's where I start (and consequently, that area processes the longest). With smoothing, that area takes about 30 minutes.


 
MY CROWN HAS TO BE RELAXED FIRST TOO...MY MOM TAUGHT ME TO CHECK AN AREA TO SEE IF IT HAS RELAXED(PROCESSED) PROPERLY...YOU TAKE THE BACK OF THE COMB OR THE TAIL END AND PRESS IT INTO THE HAIR(WHILE RELAXER IS ON THE AREA) iF A DENT IS STILL IN THE HAIR AFTER YOU LIFT THE COMB...THEN IT IS STRAIGHT IF NOT IT IS NOT QUITE PROCESSED... hth...


----------



## HairGurl (Jan 3, 2010)

BUMP!!! Does anyone have any new relaxed pics?? I'm still loving this relaxer!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Jan 3, 2010)

Within the week, I'll put the relaxer and the neutralizer up for sale in the exchange forum.  Dunno why it doesn't work for me (burns and underprocessed hair) yet it works for many others.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 10, 2010)

My mom has been using this relaxer since June. Although I'm natural, she isn't.   I showed her the reviews, purchased it online at amazon for her, and she's been taking it to her hairstylist. I thought this might be better than the affirm she was using. (she uses lye btw) She LOVES it.

 I came home to visit for the Holidays and noticed her hair is retaining even better than before. I'd say she was bsl, now mid back. My mom has always had apl or bsl hair. Even with lupus and some shedding from that.  However lately,  she always hovered around bsl with lupus and not feeling well so she has lazy hair practice.  She definitely doesn't suscribe to lhcf and just uses products I suggest.

Yes she has a wide tooth comb, and always wears a head scarf, but she really doesn't moisturize or seal or dc as much as she should. She goes a week or two w/o moisturizing when she doesn't feel well. I touched her hair. SHe said something about the relaxer combined with the reconstructor allows her to retain moisture better so when she applies moisture it stays in the hair longer. I don't know if it's possible but her hair looks more moisturized and feels that way. PLUS it is longer despite lupus which has made her hair dryer (previously) and break so that it pretty much stays the same length. At this rate I think she'll be wsl soon.   I realize it's only on the roots for that time, but there is a difference between that hair and the rest of her hair. SHe has also used that  restructurizing mask that a few say makes their hair hard. She hasn't had that problem, but she says that she uses it every other time she goes to get her hair washed (she gets it washed sometimes once a week sometimes every two week, or three if she isn't feeling good). She uses it as a dc. I wonder if that has helped too with the retaining thing. Anyways so far so good!

Now her hair shines and looks silky. So I think linange is doing her well. IF I ever texlax I believe this is what I'll use. The proof is in my mom's hair.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Jan 10, 2010)

keeping an eye on this thread. considering relaxing with this in Dec 2010 if I still have the urge. Any one else with a new review?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 10, 2010)

I used this relaxer (the lye) on the 7th and 8th of this week to touch up my six month post hair. It worked very well, I like this relaxer a lot. I mixed EVOO in it, and I think that's what gave me under processed results. I texlax, so I like it to have some texture in it, but not this much. This relaxer is mild so you don't need to add anything to it or you will have very under processed results. Next time I use it there will be no additives. It may even need to leave it on longer than recommended depending on the amount of "straighness" that is desired.

Shea butter is like the third or fourth ingredient; it's not like other products that make it all about one ingredient and it's the last one on the list. No burning (I never base). The consistency is nice, like a thick deep conditioner. Doesn't smell like chemicals. I can confirm that the hair does look like it wasn't treated chemically, but rather that it was always growing out of the scalp like that. And my hair seems insanely thick. It's actually very fine, so stretching and texlaxing helps with that but with this relaxer I don't feel like I compromised the density of my hair. There's no thinning at all. My hair was extremely heavy in the shower, I didn't want to get out. 

So far I have no abnormal shedding or breakage. I'm rocking my first style post relaxer today and all I can say is that I'm feelin' myself, because my hair looks hot. It's super shiny.

The neutralizing conditioner is great and it truly works. I am super cautious and went ahead and used a neutralizing shampoo with color alarm after I used the conditioner and to my surprise the suds were all white. The neutralizing conditioner says it can help with no lye calcium build up/dryness and treat porosity issues/cuticle damage, so I'm wondering if it's just as good as or better than Porosity Control in that regard. (I use both) I talked to someone who used this relaxer and the neutralizing conditioner before (she has reviewed in this thread) and said that whenever she was experiencing problems with her porosity the neutralizing conditioner eliminated that problem. 

IDareT'sHair is such a nice lady and she sent me the full sized tub of the restructuring mask complete free of charge. BIG SHOUT OUT TO T!!! I know a lot of people didn't care for it, but so far I like it. The ingredients lead me to believe that it's more on the moisturizing side. I only used it once and I mixed it with Redken Real Control Intense Renewal moisturizing DC, but the results were good. I can see myself using this mask consistently.

This relaxer (so far) gets 5 stars from me. The only complaint that I have is that in some spots it was more underprocessed than I like, but that's because I put oil to the relaxer, not because it doesn't perform well. But it is mild even on its own so this is perfect for texlaxers and fine haired ladies. I will continue to use this relaxer for sure.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to take the plunge and try the lye texturizer next weekend.

Does anyone have an idea of how much I may need to texturize my whole head?  Is the 16 oz jar enough?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 30, 2010)

i ust relaxed with the linange shea butter lye and I LOVE IT! This is my first lye relaxer i was very nervous about burning, but it did not burn one bit. I was 22 week spost. My mother did it for me and it took 30 minutes. My hair didnt fall out at all. My hair feels very smooth and moisturized.. i was definetely able to tell the difference in comparion to no lye which i have been using forever. After i rinsed out the relaxer i used aphogee 2 step and let sit in my hair for 5 m in next i applied hawaiin sily 14 n 1n neutrzlier and dc with keracare humecto. I love this. This will be my only relaxr from now on!!! i reccomend this to all no lye ladies wanting to switch to lye and nervous about burning. i found it at beauty of ny in manhattan for 13.99. i wil try to post pics later.


----------



## tanyaj (Jan 31, 2010)

I love this relaxer. Ill never use any other.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 7, 2010)

OneInAMillion said:


> I'm going to take the plunge and try the lye texturizer next weekend.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of how much I may need to texturize my whole head?  Is the 16 oz jar enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just wanted to update and say that I finally self-texturized with the Shea Butter Cream Texturizer (Lye) and I love my results..  My hair feels smooth, sleek, and moisturized.  That was one thing I was worried about--how my ends were going to respond.  They feel great.  Also, I always hear about people losing hair during the relaxer process but this was not the case.  No abnormal shedding and I didn't have any breakage.  This product is such a gentle texturizer--my hair is fine, 4a and has broken down very quickly with other mild lye relaxers that I've used in the salon (Dudley's & Nairobi).  Here's my review:

First...I applied a protein to my hair before I applied the relaxer.  After reading a million threads on this topic (particularly the Curve Salon Silkener secret thread), I wanted to find a product with Hydrolyzed Human Hair Keratin.  Unfortunately, I couldn't get that product last minute, so I applied a small amount of Dudley's DRC-28 (which has Hydrolyzed Animal Keratin) to my sectioned hair, focusing on the ends and length.  My intent was to maintain the integrity of the curl as much as possible, while eliminating the frizz.

The texturizer has a thick consistency and is so easy to apply.  I relaxed in two halves (front and back) and it was easy to apply and keep from getting the relaxer all over the place.  I did two strand tests to determine how long I wanted to leave it on.  I did 5 minutes on my nape in the back left.  It's the most coarse part of my hair, but also the most susceptible to breakage.  It made my curls defined and no frizz, but didn't do much in the way of stretching.  Next, I tested a small part directly above for 7 minutes.  It came out perfected, so that's the time that I went with.  I completed the entire back section, applying to my roots and then down the shaft.  I smoothed with my hands at the end of the 7 minutes, and then went and rinsed.  Having hair that has typically broken down very quickly, I would say that this texturizer is extremely mild.  My biggest fear is overprocessing, but I think I could have gone 10 minutes and still maintained a decent amount of curl.  Next time I texturize, I'll go for about 8 and a half minutes.

The neutralizing conditioner isn't the most pleasant smelling, and its more like a watery shampoo.  I say that because it definitely forms suds.  I left it on for about 5 minutes.  Although I was skeptical of it, it definitely neutralized my hair well.  I used Elasta QP Neutralizing shampoo after, and the suds were white.

I tested the restructuring mask last week, so I knew it worked well on my hair.  My hair was so easy to detangle and felt silky.

Overall, I'm so happy I did my own hair and I'll never trust a salon with chemicals again!  It came out exactly how I wanted.  The true test will be when I straighten my hair, and that will be closer to Friday for my birthday weekend.  I'm enjoying conditioner washing for now, but I'll definitely post the pics of my straight hair later.  I also can't take all the credit for doing this, my SO helped my by applying the texturizer to the parts closest to the separating sections.  He also rinsed, neutralized, shampooed, and conditioned.   So helpful!  I figured he was the best person to trust...it must have come out nice because he won't stop touching my hair!

Sorry for the long post!  I have more specific instructions on my process in my fotki.  Just wanted to post a couple of pics so far.


----------



## sikora (Feb 7, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> i ust relaxed with the linange shea butter lye and I LOVE IT! This is my first lye relaxer i was very nervous about burning, but it did not burn one bit. I was 22 week spost. My mother did it for me and it took 30 minutes. My hair didnt fall out at all. My hair feels very smooth and moisturized.. i was definetely able to tell the difference in comparion to no lye which i have been using forever. After i rinsed out the relaxer i used aphogee 2 step and let sit in my hair for 5 m in next i applied hawaiin sily 14 n 1n neutrzlier and dc with keracare humecto. I love this. This will be my only relaxr from now on!!! i reccomend this to all no lye ladies wanting to switch to lye and nervous about burning.* i found it at beauty of ny in manhattan for 13.99.* i wil try to post pics later.



Where is this store located? I've been hunting all over Queens for this relaxer and none of the BSS around me sell it.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Feb 7, 2010)

^^^^^^  beautiful!  The result is really pretty and it still looks thick as well too! You and your SO did a GREAT job!!!!!!!   
when I texturize I will post results as well.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks!  Yes, please post your results.  I'm curious to see how long other texturizers are leaving this on.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 7, 2010)

^^^Can you please post pics of how it looks when it dries? I'm considering possibly texlaxing. It took me a good 8 months of dragging my heals but I'm almost completely sure I will do it with linange tex or relaxer (and still tex lax either way), if I go forward.  Much appreciated.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, I'll definitely post some more pics.  If it didn't snow this weekend I would have straightened yesterday.  I'll take some of it dried in a few...


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 8, 2010)

Bumping for Luckiestdestiny...

I just wanted to post pics of my hair when dry, and then after a rollerset.  I was going to wait to rollerset until the end of the week, but I got bored today .  Again, very happy with my results.  I really think I'll reach MBL this year now!!

The first pic is my hair wet, then 2 dry pics, then the result of a rollerset on red and purple magnetic rollers.


----------



## HairGurl (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous hair! I love your curls! I'll be relaxing with this in about 2-3 weeks or so. I hope to FINALLY be apl.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 17, 2010)

HairGurl said:


> Gorgeous hair! I love your curls! I'll be relaxing with this in about 2-3 weeks or so. I hope to FINALLY be apl.



I'm sure you'll make it, your hair is lovely!  Please post your updates with this line.  I love it...it's been almost two weeks and I'm in love with my hair.  All the pictures in this thread convinced me to use this relaxer.


----------



## HairGurl (Feb 22, 2010)

OneInAMillion said:


> I'm sure you'll make it, your hair is lovely! Please post your updates with this line. I love it...it's been almost two weeks and I'm in love with my hair. All the pictures in this thread convinced me to use this relaxer.


 
Awww thanks girl! I hope i do...been hoping for MONTHS. I will def. post pics as usual!


----------



## bahamababe242 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, so I was trying to hold off posting until I had pics but I'm on day four and I can't hold out any longer!  Pics will come soon I promise! 

Sooo, I self texted and I didn't expect curls with my 4B hair, however I still have patches of spirals here and there;  I can still rock my fro, AND I can bun! My hair is so soft! No shedding or breakage, no dryness, no weird chemical smell. I love my hair!!!!!!! 
No burning whatsoever! Im actually considering going to about 80% relaxed, right now I'm about 50%

Detangling has been so effortless, I nearly screamed on wash day because I was done in 45 minutes. No more two hour ordeals for me.  I should have done this from December, lol! Sorry so long but I can't stop blabbing!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 25, 2010)

bahamababe242 said:


> Ok, so I was trying to hold off posting until I had pics but I'm on day four and I can't hold out any longer!  Pics will come soon I promise!
> 
> Sooo, I self texted and I didn't expect curls with my 4B hair, however I still have patches of spirals here and there;  I can still rock my fro, AND I can bun! My hair is so soft! No shedding or breakage, no dryness, no weird chemical smell. I love my hair!!!!!!!
> No burning whatsoever! Im actually considering going to about 80% relaxed, right now I'm about 50%
> ...



Thanks great!!! Don't forgot to post pics!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone used this linange product? 

http://www.sleekhair.com/27711.html


----------



## Miamori (Mar 14, 2010)

Bumping for Gym.

^ Haven't used it, but I'd be interested in seeing the ingredients list. The description reminds me of a product I use - bioInfusion Olive Oil Shine Serum. It was a gift. I saw it in a store once but chose not to buy it after looking at the ingredients. The ingredients are basically just cones, so I was weary, but I have been using it for over a year now when I heat style, and the results are great, and no harm was done to my hair (it's healthier, longer, thicker and what not). It is a little slick though, so I wonder if the linange product is slightly less so. (I wouldn't say the bioInfusion or greasy... moreso slick, though that's probably just my word choice.)


----------



## rufus12 (Mar 26, 2010)

THE BEST RELAXER EVER CREATED ON EARTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                                      LOL, Rufus12


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 17, 2010)

posting to subscribe and read later


----------



## simsim1980 (Apr 18, 2010)

BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## epiphany braids (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey ladies!! So so sorry it's been awhile!! I just got my hair texturizer again and loving it!! No burning!! I have some pics!! This is the 1st week since the treatmeant and yes bone straight again :-( some ppl like this but I don't I can't seem to figure out y this is!! Pero it's ok I'm still going to use it!! I did not use that neutralizing conditioner YUCK!! I did use the Shea butter hair mask yummy!! I will post pics later today as right now I'm in the salon!!


Thx HHG


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Apr 23, 2010)

I just ordered this relaxer. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 1, 2010)

Bumping for updates.  I'm considering using this relaxer in place of Silk Elements mild, which caused me a lot of shedding!

Does anyone get shedding from this?


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 1, 2010)

MissLawyerLady said:


> Bumping for updates.  I'm considering using this relaxer in place of Silk Elements mild, which caused me a lot of shedding!
> 
> Does anyone get shedding from this?



I used Silk Elements and it caused sooo very much shedding that I was worried until I figured out the culprit.  I switched to Alter Ego and I  get no excess shedding, plus the results are always fantastic and I do not get that unwanted flat look that often happens after relaxing. I never burn and it does not have the relaxer smell of most relaxers. Can you tell I love it?


----------



## bahamababe242 (Jul 8, 2010)

um yea so I deserve a  for taking so long with these pix  erplexed


----------



## joliemaman (Aug 30, 2010)

hey everyone!  new to the boards, but not new to the forum.  I've been growing out my hair since last summer; no perm on the roots but my ends have Silk Elements.  I am *thinking* about purchasing the texturizer and had a couple of questions...

But first, a little history:  I've been on SE relaxer for about 3 years.  I've had great experiences with generally, little breakage and wonderful silky shiny hair.  

Last year I began experimenting with the wash and go look and had success using SE with Dove and Garnier Fructis mousse.  Not bad, just a little crunchy.  I then stumbled upon Herbal Essence's Tousle Me Softly. I loved it as it allowed me to have full, soft and bouncy curls.   

I was in HEAVEN and thought I had found a great, low maintenance, hair saving look with both products.  Then I decided to just wash and go and did so for a month straight until my hair began to shed, drastically.  Within that short amount of time, my thick bsl hair was thin and see through.  

My hair was extremely dry, no matter what I did to it.  Then the hair in the "kitchen" area smoov broke off about an inch from my scalp.  With the all over shedding, plus the kitchen break off damage, I couldn't wear the wash and go look at all; it reminded me of back in the day when your jerri curl started to grow out; all thick at the roots and thin on the ends...it was SAD.  I wound up cutting my hair 3 times, until the shedding finally stopped.

I decided to give my hair a rest, as I was scared to do ANYTHING to it.  So here I am now, with 70 % of my hair natural, the other 30% with SE on the ends.

I would like to wear my hair in the wash and go fashion as a way to "spare" my hair from all the heat styling and give it a break.  I am also wanting to grow it out; it is currently in between apl and bsl.

My questions are:

1.  Is anyone doing wash and go primarily with the texturizer?
2.  What products are best to use? (I don't want a repeat of the SE fallout)
3.  Should I be concerned about overlapping Linange with SE?
4.  Any additional tips to share?

Advice would be greatly appreciated!  Merci!


----------



## LMM (Oct 30, 2010)

*Beauty of NY Locations*



sikora said:


> Where is this store located? I've been hunting all over Queens for this relaxer and none of the BSS around me sell it.


 
Was this question ever answered? Anyway...brick and mortar info below, but you can also order at their online shop.

Number one online site - beautyofnewyork.com


	TEL : 718-342-6046	470 Rockaway Ave.  Brooklyn. NY  11212	
	TEL : 718-774-1070	1109 Rutland Rd.  Brooklyn. NY. 11212
	TEL : 212-369-2836      1906 3rd Ave. New York. NY 10029	
	TEL : 718-205-5672	61-06 Roosevelts Ave Woodside. NY 11377	
	TEL : 718-765-0253	56-20 5Th Ave. Brooklyn. NY 11220


----------



## NYDee (Nov 26, 2010)

Please share the image of the bottle of the no-lye and lye. A lot of sites don't indicate which is which.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello. After reading this thread a few times in the past three years, I broke down and purchased the Relaxer, Neutralizing Conditioner, and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment from bluebeez.com. It was very expensive for me but I live in AZ: Sally's out here is no longer carrying lye-conditioners; and I live too far from a Asian BSS. I didn't want my hair to suffer any longer from neglect.

I've been self relaxing for several years and this was the best relaxing experience I've ever had. I'm under the dryer in a roller set but I can tell that this is the straightest my hair has ever achieved with a relaxer. I also like the way the neutralizing conditioner foams. After I rinsed out the neutralizing conditioner, I shampooed with my cheap-o neutralizing shampoo and deep conditioned with the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.

This system is definitely a keeper. Although it is expensive, I think my hair is worth it. Thank you, everyone for your reviews.


----------



## simsim1980 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anky are you going to post pic? I use the relaxer 2x and really like it. I underprocess last month and its been hell dealing with my hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes Ma'am, I will try to post a picture after I come back today from spa!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you need the full system (neutralizing conditioner and deep conditioner) in order for it to work successfully, or is it still as good without those two items?


----------



## pink219 (Mar 10, 2011)

Angelicus said:


> Hello. After reading this thread a few times in the past three years, I broke down and purchased the Relaxer, Neutralizing Conditioner, and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment from bluebeez.com. It was very expensive for me but I live in AZ: Sally's out here is no longer carrying lye-conditioners; and I live too far from a Asian BSS. I didn't want my hair to suffer any longer from neglect.
> 
> I've been self relaxing for several years and this was the best relaxing experience I've ever had. I'm under the dryer in a roller set but I can tell that this is the straightest my hair has ever achieved with a relaxer. I also like the way the neutralizing conditioner foams. After I rinsed out the neutralizing conditioner, I shampooed with my cheap-o neutralizing shampoo and deep conditioned with the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.
> 
> This system is definitely a keeper. Although it is expensive, I think my hair is worth it. Thank you, everyone for your reviews.




Did you use the lye or no-lye version of the relaxer?


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 10, 2011)

*ETA to add picture:* I am sure that you don't need to use the complimenting neutralizer conditioner (very runny and highly viscous btw) or the deep conditioner to get a good result. The directions say comb the neutralizer in after applying. I was so scared to do this but my hair was so easy to comb, wow!

I used the lye version. My hair hates no-lye relaxers. My hair is thick and it got my hair straight. Wow. Haven't had straighter hair in years (usually "tex-laxed"). I would be somewhat scared to use this if I had fine hair-- it works quite well! The relaxer is very smooth and easy to apply. It wasn't messy at all. 

*ETA: This is a not-so-good picture of my hair a day after the relaxer. 






I'm not the best self-relaxer  If I would have smoothed it down just a little more it would have been bone straight. My hair is very resistant and did not get straight with any other relaxer until using  Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Relaxer.*


----------



## beauti (Mar 16, 2011)

*buuuump! i will be 6mos post next month and still debating whether i should keep stretching or relax....i know for sure i will use this alter ego linange when i do!!! any more updates??*


----------



## bahamababe242 (Mar 16, 2011)

still loving it!


----------



## ElegantExotic (Mar 19, 2011)

I just texturized with it today for the first time at the hair salon.

I usually texturize with Mizani Butter Blends Mild.

I'm not too sure how I feel about it yet. My hair is a bit hard. Not in a bad way, more of a protein treatment way. I'm wondering if it is the neutralizing conditioner??? Not necessarily a bad thing, just unusual.

It is very, very shiny and bouncy though.

My stylist always hot curls my hair after rollersetting (I go every week), and for the first time ever, the curls wouldn't cooperate, it took more effort to curl my hair.

Just to clarify, I texturized with the texturizer version, used the neutralizing conditioner as directed, and then shampoo'd with Mizani Butter Blends Neutralizing Shampoo and conditioned with Humecto. My hair is naturally fine in texture, but I have a lot of it.

Will report back after my wash next Sunday and see.

Next time I use it, I'll use the Linange conditioner with the system.

Overall, it was a good experience relaxing. My scalp had been itching badly for the past three weeks, and I had been scratching bad, and my scalp did not burn at all, not even a tingle. It really did feel like conditioner on my scalp. Even my stylist said it didnt tingle her hands when she checked for doneness like the other relaxers do.

That's why if anything, I would attribute the hardness to the neutralizing conditioner, nut not 100% certain. But again, it's not a bad hard, more of a strong hard...

Also, I gave the rest of the container to my stylist, and she is going to use it to texturize her hair today, so I'll also report back with her results after I speak with her on Wednesday.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

Day two and I just wanted to update. My hair feels great and is sooooo shiny!!! It smells really good too; not the typical just relaxed smell. I am actually liking the way  my hair feels today. It's stronger. Also today it doesn't feel "hard" at all! so far I am VERY pleased!!!

I will definitely use it again, with the correct linange reconstructor mask.

Update: Just spoke to my stylist; she used the texturizer yesterday afternoon and she said her hair won't curl either when she tried to hot curl it! But she said she loves the texturizer, is very pleased with it, and would like to order some more!!!!


----------



## ElegantExotic (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Five days in and my hair feels amazing!!! It's still extremely shiny and bouncy! I am very pleased!


----------



## Napp (Mar 24, 2011)

MissBermuda said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Five days in and my hair feels amazing!!! It's still extremely shiny and bouncy! I am very pleased!



MissBermuda do you have any pictures?


----------



## 72giagia (Mar 24, 2011)

Miamori for the mono take coconut oil pills. 4 in the morning and 4 in the evening for the first 5 to 6 days and go to 2 pills in the morning and 2 pills in the evening.  Load up on Vitamin C also.


----------



## Melissa Daniel (Apr 13, 2011)

OMGEE!!! Your results were so frikin lovely!!!! Im in and I wanna try. The last relaxer I used was Phytospecific Index 2. It was great. BUT I want to do the lye. I have two large tubs of SE mind shea but I dont know what I may have done wrong but it burnt the crap outta my head! I dont know, but I really wanna try this!


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone.

My hair must be really growing fast because I had over an inch of new growth after only 6 weeks of using this relaxer. So I relaxed again at 8 weeks.

06/01/2011 was the second time that I used this relaxer system (relaxer+neutralizing conditioner). My hair is straight again! It's so lovely and full of body, shine-- It's really too good to be true. I pay 19.00 for this relaxer (if you count shipping) and it is WELL worth the money.

No burning either.

Thank you OP. You all always help me look good.


----------



## Shana' (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Ladies! I'm relaxing with this on Monday and I can't wait. But I had a question, what color is the lye relaxer cream? The one I have, is a beige color. I just want to make sure I have a good batch.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to marry this relaxer and have its baby. I will try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 21, 2011)

Bumping...

I'm thinking about switching from Vitale No-Lye to AE No-Lye.  Any reviews?


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey ladies still using??? Im def switching from affirm no lye to the lye version of this can't wait..


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 29, 2012)

Just relaxed with this & based on this one-time, I think I'm happy to say I FINALLY found a relaxer for me from all the lye and no-lyes I've tried.  We shall see though.....


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Relaxed today with linange lye and im very pleased. Used the linange  neutralizing conditioner as well. Used dumb blonde reconstructor as my mid protein step.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am 4 weeks post relaxing with Lineage shea butter relaxer and my hair is still in great shape, this relaxer is a definate keeper for me.


----------



## cocoagirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Does this come in a super or resistant formula? B/c that is what my  hair needs...


----------



## Janine (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone currently using this relaxer? If so how do you like it? I thinking about trying this relaxer out.


----------



## beauti (Aug 8, 2012)

*i JUST bought the linange lye, linange neutralizing conditoner, and alter ego garlic hot oil treatment(old version ) cant wait to relax this weekend*


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 10, 2012)

beauti dont forget to post your results!


----------



## beauti (Aug 10, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> beauti dont forget to post your results!



*i sure wont. I will relax sunday.im actually about to wash my hair and do a protein dc.i knw its a no-no to wash so soon before relaxing but um i need it *


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 10, 2012)

I use this relaxer FAITHFULLY. I will never use another relaxer. cocoagirl, I have very resistant hair and it is the only relaxer that gets my hair straight and smooth. The picture I posted last year does not give it justice because it gets straight but with body. I can go on and on about this relaxer.


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 18, 2012)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Miamori said:
> 
> 
> > I use this product and one word of caution, you will need the Neutralizing Conditioner for neutralizing as well as the neutralizing shampoo, which Bluebeez doesn't carry (as far as I searched).  So I just used another one.  Another problem, the instructions in Spanish differ from those in English and steps are left out.  You rinse well, apply the Neutralizing Conditioner and do not rub the hair for 2 min.  Rinse, reapply then massage it into hair and scalp, getting it through all hair.  Rinse.  Use shampoo, then they recommend the conditioner mask to further neutralize.  They truly need to change those English instructions.
> ...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 25, 2012)

beauti said:
			
		

> i JUST bought the linange lye, linange neutralizing conditoner, and alter ego garlic hot oil treatment(old version ) cant wait to relax this weekend



Where did you get it from?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is this only available online?


----------



## yynot (Aug 26, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Is this only available online?



I've never seen it in my BSS.  I know u can order it from site like amazon.com, bluebeez.com and beautynyc.com


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess I will have to order it . Is it a lye and no lye version because I had looked it up earlier and it said sodium hydroxide so I know that means it has lye but when I went to look it up on nextag to see the best place to get it I see no lye


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 26, 2012)

And it comes in one strength?


----------



## yynot (Aug 26, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I guess I will have to order it . Is it a lye and no lye version because I had looked it up earlier and it said sodium hydroxide so I know that means it has lye but when I went to look it up on nextag to see the best place to get it I see no lye



Theres a lye and no lye version and also a texturizer.


----------



## Moonaonline (Aug 26, 2012)

I recently switched to this relaxer
I had 2 self application and Am really happy with the result  
It doesn't burn (with proper base and protection) 
It didn't break my hair especially those fragile ones at my hairline
Leaves the hair with natural looking and not bone straight 

I used to relax my hair in the saloon but I decided to stop cause they always give me bone straight hair which is impossible to stretch with

I love this relaxer


----------



## beauti (Aug 26, 2012)

Lilmama1011 i got mine online.beautyofnewyork.com


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Is this only available online?



Roundhairbrush.com <----- online Dominican BSS... There is a no lye version, lye version and texturizer...  PLUS... The neutralizer is a conditioner!  Much better results than a shampoo.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Roundhairbrush.com <----- online Dominican BSS... There is a no lye version, lye version and texturizer...  PLUS... The neutralizer is a conditioner!  Much better results than a shampoo.



So you got the whole set right ?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 26, 2012)

Moonaonline said:
			
		

> I recently switched to this relaxer
> I had 2 self application and Am really happy with the result
> It doesn't burn (with proper base and protection)
> It didn't break my hair especially those fragile ones at my hairline
> ...



You follow the normal or the resistant timing?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think I'm going to order from beso.com


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to order from beso.com



Which I end up ordering the relaxer from ebay and neutralizing conditioner from amazon


----------



## Moonaonline (Aug 27, 2012)

I washed it after around 16 min (regular),,  but I also apply coconut oil to my hair and scalp several hours before the relaxation (not as heavy as pre poo oiling)
I think this slowed the relaxer a bit


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> So you got the whole set right ?



I get mine from a local Dominican BSS...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> So you got the whole set right ?



Yes... I got the lye relaxer and neutralizing conditioner...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 3, 2012)

Omg, I think I got beat for my relaxer. How much was in your jar, it looks like I got 25% of the relaxer in my jar, I'm scared if I put the activator it will be so watery and useless.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here to show you the amount I got in my no lye linange relaxer container, tell me if that's normal ...









Where my thumb is where the relaxer stops


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 4, 2012)

Send it back Lilmama1011 . Mine is always a little more than 3/4 full. I'd be worried someone tampered with the contents of your package, definitely don't use it. Maybe the vendor you bought it from will give you a refund.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 4, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> Send it back Lilmama1011 . Mine is always a little more than 3/4 full. I'd be worried someone tampered with the contents of your package, definitely don't use it. Maybe the vendor you bought it from will give you a refund.



Hopefully, I'm scared to send it back and not get a refund and no product. I have emailed him or her twice to get a refund was waiting to get a response to see what type of person I'm dealing with


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 4, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> Send it back Lilmama1011 . Mine is always a little more than 3/4 full. I'd be worried someone tampered with the contents of your package, definitely don't use it. Maybe the vendor you bought it from will give you a refund.



But it does say refunds tho, it's says he pays for the shipping back and refunds, so I will get reimbursed in my pay pal?


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> But it does say refunds tho, it's says he pays for the shipping back and refunds, so I will get reimbursed in my pay pal?



Yes, it should go directly to your account. Hopefully they respond to you soon.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 4, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> Yes, it should go directly to your account. Hopefully they respond to you soon.



So It looks like I got messed over huh? Even without the activator or you think that makes up for the rest?


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> So It looks like I got messed over huh? Even without the activator or you think that makes up for the rest?



Good question. I've only used the Lye so maybe No-Lye is supposed to be like that......? Hopefully another no-lye linange user will respond


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilmama1011 if he's a good businessman he'll just send you another.


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2012)

*ladies dont hesitate! Go and get this relaxer! I finally relaxed my hair on friday and i posted pics in both the relaxer thread and the relaxer reveal thread. There was absolutely no burning,and i left it in almost 40min!  but thats because i was 28 weeks post. Despite leaving it that long AND smoothing with my fingers, i was left texlaxed. This relaxer doesnt even smell like relaxer! No pungent chemical smell here. And by the time i reached the smoothing stage,it felt like i had conditioner in my hair. The Linange neutralizing conditioner....i will not repurchase. It wasnt all that. I also used proclaim argan oil neutralizing 'poo and lemme tell you that felt more like a conditioner and the linange felt like a shampoo!  It just made my hair feel dry,almost stripped. The alter ego garlic mask...BOMB! I used to use it but stopped because its so expensive but my hair loved it. Soft but very strong hair afterwards. This is now my staple relaxer.*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

beauti said:
			
		

> ladies dont hesitate! Go and get this relaxer! I finally relaxed my hair on friday and i posted pics in both the relaxer thread and the relaxer reveal thread. There was absolutely no burning,and i left it in almost 40min!  but thats because i was 28 weeks post. Despite leaving it that long AND smoothing with my fingers, i was left texlaxed. This relaxer doesnt even smell like relaxer! No pungent chemical smell here. And by the time i reached the smoothing stage,it felt like i had conditioner in my hair. The Linange neutralizing conditioner....i will not repurchase. It wasnt all that. I also used proclaim argan oil neutralizing 'poo and lemme tell you that felt more like a conditioner and the linange felt like a shampoo!  It just made my hair feel dry,almost stripped. The alter ego garlic mask...BOMB! I used to use it but stopped because its so expensive but my hair loved it. Soft but very strong hair afterwards. This is now my staple relaxer.



My sentiments exactly (aside for the neutralizing conditioner - it works wonders on my hair !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2012)

*lilmama2011 get your $ back becausd your relaxer was tampered with! I also bought the lye. Mine was filled to the rim! I got mine from beautyofnewyork.com*


----------



## cocoagirl (Sep 22, 2012)

Ladies, I want to order the LYE version of the Alter Ego relaxer and am confused after some posts.  Am I looking for a blue label or a green label? How will I know if it's Lye just by looking online?  Can you note the difference b/w the lye and no lye just by looking at pic online b/c all I see online is the one with the green label that says " Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Relaxer 15oz"?


----------



## beauti (Sep 22, 2012)

*cocoagirl there are pics posted with both the lye and no lye versions of this relaxer*


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello, me again. I STILL love this lye relaxer and neutralizing conditioner combo!  I relaxed last night after four months. My hair is straight, soft, supple and I cannot stop playing in it. I didn't even want to style it because it was so soft... just threw it in a ponytail and tucked the ends into a bun. 

Sleekhair.com used to have this conditioner for 11.99 but I guess they saw how much other companies were charging so they hiked the price up. It's all good. It doesn't matter how much this combo costs, I'm getting consistent, straight, beautiful results with this. This is the ultimate relaxer. 

The best part.... NO BURNING. NONE! 

Also, I really like the neutralizing conditioner, especially the ingredients. My hair is very silky after I use it. I am so in love with this relaxing system. After consistent results for over a year and a half, I am sold!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Angelicus said:


> Hello, me again. I STILL love this lye relaxer and neutralizing conditioner combo!  I relaxed last night after four months. My hair is straight, soft, supple and I cannot stop playing in it. I didn't even want to style it because it was so soft... just threw it in a ponytail and tucked the ends into a bun.
> 
> Sleekhair.com used to have this conditioner for 11.99 but I guess they saw how much other companies were charging so they hiked the price up. It's all good. It doesn't matter how much this combo costs, I'm getting consistent, straight, beautiful results with this. This is the ultimate relaxer.
> 
> ...



Im am in 100% agreement about this relaxer.  I have used just about every relaxer on the market and nothing compares to this one, no burning, no chemical smell, no dryness, and the neutralizing conditioner is the best.  My hair feels likes its been deep conditioned not relaxed.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey ladies, quick question. I looked on amazon & they have the shea butter texturizer. Do u have to mix the relaxer w/ anything? And do u just use the neutralizing conditioner, not a shampoo? I'm just trying to make sure I'm reading this right.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies, quick question. I looked on amazon & they have the shea butter texturizer. Do u have to mix the relaxer w/ anything? And do u just use the neutralizing conditioner, not a shampoo? I'm just trying to make sure I'm reading this right.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Do u have to mix the relaxer with activator(i couldnt remember the name)? If so does it come with it when u purchase it or is it sold separately?

Thanks in advance ladies

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## tomnikids3 (Dec 17, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies, quick question. I looked on amazon & they have the shea butter texturizer. Do u have to mix the relaxer w/ anything? And do u just use the neutralizing conditioner, not a shampoo? I'm just trying to make sure I'm reading this right.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I personally use the Lineage with lye so theres no mixing.  As for the Neutralizing Conditioner you just use that, no shampoo is needed.  I follow up the neutralizing conditioner with Shea Moisture Shea Butter deep Conditioner or the Alter ego garlic conditioner.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, I've been looking into this relaxer for my first relaxer in over a decade. I was wondering if those who use it also do a protien treatment before neutralizing. If so do you stick with the product line or use something else like ApHogee?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2012)

longhairdreaming said:


> Hello, I've been looking into this relaxer for my first relaxer in over a decade. I was wondering if those who use it also do a protien treatment before neutralizing. If so do you stick with the product line or use something else like ApHogee?



I read on here that sum of the ladies used aphogee prior to the neutralizing conditioner. I know i plan on using it prior to neutralizing.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 17, 2012)

I saw on amazon that they have a deal where u can get the set for fifty bucks. It comes w/ the texturizer, neutralizing conditioner & the mask. I'm hoping that they still have the set by the time I get paid

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Dec 17, 2012)

hmm I thinking of getting back in the relaxer game. I just bouight Mizanie HG butter blend....hmmm... that is what was used when I last got my hair relaxed . I think I will try alter ego next time I have to do a touch up.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey ladies. I have 6mths of ng and very thick hair. Will one jar be enough for a touch up? Or did any of yalls need two jars?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 26, 2012)

I have officially purchase the Linange texturizer. I bought:
* 2 jars of the shea butter texturizer (b/c I have really thick hair & 26wks of NG)
* The Linange neutralizer conditioner
* and the Mizani chelate/neutralizing shampoo.

It should be here before the new year. I am really excited. I hope I like it. This will be my 1st time using this brand and a lye relaxer.

I will def post before/after pics. Did anyone elese order yet?


----------



## pink219 (Dec 26, 2012)

Angelicus said:


> I use this relaxer FAITHFULLY. I will never use another relaxer. cocoagirl, I have very resistant hair and it is the only relaxer that gets my hair straight and smooth. The picture I posted last year does not give it justice because it gets straight but with body. I can go on and on about this relaxer.



Where do u order yours from?


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 26, 2012)

pink219 said:


> Where do u order yours from?



I order the relaxer and neutralizing conditioner from Sleekhair.com . It is about $0.50-$0.75 cheaper on other sites but I get perks/discounts from Sleekhair.com .


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 27, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I have officially purchase the Linange texturizer. I bought:
> * 2 jars of the shea butter texturizer (b/c I have really thick hair & 26wks of NG)
> * The Linange neutralizer conditioner
> * and the Mizani chelate/neutralizing shampoo.
> ...



I picked mine up from my mailbox this morning. I ordered the lye set, along with the energizing & rebalancing cream. But my relaxer kit didn't have the restructuring conditioner with it; it had the coconut mask instead. 

I'm not mad though, because I spent a couple of days trying to decide between that and the energizing cream...now I have both! My only problem now is deciding whether to order the restructuring conditioner (I really want to relax...like yesterday) or head out to Sally's grab a restructuring mask from there. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I picked mine up from my mailbox this morning. I ordered the lye set, along with the energizing & rebalancing cream. But my relaxer kit didn't have the restructuring conditioner with it; it had the coconut mask instead.
> 
> I'm not mad though, because I spent a couple of days trying to decide between that and the energizing cream...now I have both! My only problem now is deciding whether to order the restructuring conditioner (I really want to relax...like yesterday) or head out to Sally's grab a restructuring mask from there. Decisions, decisions...


 

Yea!!! I cant wait to get mines!! Where did you order yours from? I got mine's from Amazon. It's weird b/c the relaxer is being shipped from Bella Moi and the Neutralizer conditioner is being shipped from Ulgy&Beauty.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 27, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Yea!!! I cant wait to get mines!! Where did you order yours from? I got mine's from Amazon. It's weird b/c the relaxer is being shipped from Bella Moi and the Neutralizer conditioner is being shipped from Ulgy&Beauty.



I had got my relaxer from ugly beauty


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 27, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I picked mine up from my mailbox this morning. I ordered the lye set, along with the energizing & rebalancing cream. But my relaxer kit didn't have the restructuring conditioner with it; it had the coconut mask instead.
> 
> I'm not mad though, because I spent a couple of days trying to decide between that and the energizing cream...now I have both! My only problem now is deciding whether to order the restructuring conditioner (I really want to relax...like yesterday) or head out to Sally's grab a restructuring mask from there. Decisions, decisions...



I am so jealous...I still have 3 weeks and two days before I get to feel some freshly relaxed hair.  Good luck with your tu.  Wanna see some pics!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got mine!!!! it came a free sample of conditioner & temp tattoos. I'm doing a happy dance right now!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2012)

Now im waiting on my sprushes, conditioner & shampoo

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 4, 2013)

longhairdreaming said:


> Hello, I've been looking into this relaxer for my first relaxer in over a decade. I was wondering if those who use it also do a protien treatment before neutralizing. If so do you stick with the product line or use something else like ApHogee?



longhairdreaming I did the Aphogee 2 Step a week before and then Aphogee 2 Min as a mid-step before neutralizing.  Never really did a protein mid-step (or even a deep protein treatment) before.  My hair felt stronger and then softer when I applied the neutralizing conditioner.  I also used ORS Creamy Aloe before the conditioner and it all worked out well.  I will repeat these steps for my next relaxer beginning of March.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2013)

I just self relaxed with the linange shea butter texturizer for the first time & I am in LUV!! I will def share photos & details when I have access to a computer.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 6, 2013)

pelohello can't wait to see! Glad you loved it!


----------



## Amcd (Jan 6, 2013)

pelohello Did you need use both jars?  I am about 30 weeks post with pretty thick hair but I only bought one jar. I would hate to run out before I finished.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 6, 2013)

Amcd said:


> pelohello Did you need use both jars?  I am about 30 weeks post with pretty thick hair but I only bought one jar. I would hate to run out before I finished.



Surprisingly, I didn't even use the whole jar. I still have half left, which I plan on using for my next touch up. I was alittle over 26 wks post. You should be fine. Are u using lye or no lye? I used lye.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Amcd (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm using lye. I'm trying to do it today if I can find huge chunk of time to do it. Maybe later this afternoon after I pick my daughter up from play practice. Better yet, my DH can pick her up.


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 6, 2013)

awww man... I was trying to not relax again and y'all are making it difficult...

I did like the no burning and how my wash n go's looked with using this relaxer.

I knew I shouldn't have come in here...


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Ladies!!!

As promised here are LOTS and LOTS of pics of my recent new try of the Linange Shea Butter Texturizer. I really love this relaxer. I have a very sensitive scalp and I was surprise that it didnt burn and I didnt have scabs. Another thing that I noticed is that I have little to no shedding. I am texlax and this texturizer got my hair the way I wanted it to. This is one bandwagon that I am soooooo happy that I joined!!

The 1st bunch of pics are before my texturizer; pics of my NG.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

These pics are right after applying the texturizer


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

right after relaxer


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, now these pics are the end result after washing, conditioning, M&S, light blow-dry and flat ironing. I am very happy with the results. My hair has NEVER been this straight yet still has it's thickness. I have also included texture shots.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

More texture and end result pics


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 7, 2013)

Man! pelohello those are some great results!

I just switched back to no-lye because the lye relaxers were not working well with my sensitive scalp but I hate the way no-lye relaxers leave my hair! I think I will make one more last ditch attempt at lye using the Linange...


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't find the air dried pics. When I find them I will post them 2morrow.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 7, 2013)

pelohello your hair is beautiful!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 7, 2013)

I plan on ordering the Texturizer very soon but I have a question:

*For all those who say that the Lye Relaxer or Texturizer did not burn their scalp, are you basing your scalp with anything beforehand or do you see no need to base since it's so gentle?*

Thanks


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> I plan on ordering the Texturizer very soon but I have a question:
> 
> *For all those who say that the Lye Relaxer or Texturizer did not burn their scalp, are you basing your scalp with anything beforehand or do you see no need to base since it's so gentle?*
> 
> Thanks


 
I still based my scalp. I based it with vaseline. Some ladies don't but my scalp is very sensitive so to be on the safe side, I decided just to go ahead and base.


----------



## wiggy4life (Jan 17, 2013)

I Ordered the lineage set lye from amazon.  The set had the relaxer, neutralizing shampoo, and reconstructor mask.  I applied it last night and it started burning so I was only able to leave it in for 15 mins.  But i had washed my hair 2 days ago and the thickness got the best of me and i couldnt hold out any longer to relax.  The front is underprocessed in some sections but my hair in the back is straight.  Next go round i will base my scalp so i can get it all straight.  The mizani butter blends and silk elements always leaves me under procecessed.  My hair hasnt been this straight in a while.  I like this relaxer because i still have body and my hair feels good.  I should have taken some pictures but i was so tired after fussing with my hair i threw it up in a bun.


----------



## Ayesha81 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive been using Linange coconut shea butter conditioner for about 4 years and its really good. I have not used anything else in the line tho.


----------



## RODI (Feb 18, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I can't find the air dried pics. When I find them I will post them 2morrow.


 
Your hair came out great. What did you use before Linange?


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know what is the active ingredient in the texturizer? Is it just a mild sodium hydroxide relaxer?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone know what is the active ingredient in the texturizer? Is it just a mild sodium hydroxide relaxer?



Texturizers usually have thio in it. They are milder, but not the same as NaOH. A mild relaxer contains NaOH, but they do not get the hair as straight.


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 18, 2013)

*Theresamonet & Saludable84*

*Here are the ingredients for both the Texturizer & The Relaxer (both LYE based)*

*Linange Shea Butter Cream Texturizer*
Water, Mineral Oil Petrolatum, Ceteraryl Alcohol, Propylene Glyco, Shea Butter, *Sodium Hydroxide,* Polysobate 60, Laneth-15, Cetyl Alcohol, Peg(150) Stearate, Steareth 20, Peg (60), Lanolin, Hydroxypropy Itrimonium, Vegetable Protein, Fragrance.

*Linange Shea Butter Relaxer*
Water, Mineral Oil Petrolatum, Ceteraryl Alcohol, Propylene Glyco, Shea Butter, *Sodium Hydroxide*, Polysobate 60, Laneth-15, Cetyl Alcohol, Peg (150) Stearate, Steareth 20, Peg (60), Lanolin, Hydroxypropy Itrimonium, Vegetable Protein, Fragrance.

*They have the same exact ingredients in the same exact order ... I wonder if they are indeed the same strength? *

*I use the texturizer to loosen my coils and it is very very mild (though my hair is a bit resistant) *


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you very much NappyRina. I'm trying to understand the difference between the two. I'm hearing that the relaxer is mild for a relaxer and that the texturizer is strong for a texturizer, which sounds like they may be the same strength.  I wish there was someone who has used them both.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 18, 2013)

RODI said:


> Your hair came out great. What did you use before Linange?


 
Thanks, I used to use Mizani Butter Blends.


----------



## AvaBhair (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I just added my lurking .02 cents  The textuirizer is AMAZING i have been using it for 5 years now and the Shea butter mask ughh to die for love the way it actually penetrates the hair and the softness!! May i just say that I am sick of them raising the prices on this line!!  When I started using it the texturizer was just 9.99$ now its darn near 15.00$ and the tub of mask huh....but hey u want quality right and last time I checked it don't come cheap...#church


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 13, 2013)

Used the Linange Shea Butter Relaxer today and my hair came out a lot straighter than normal.  Usually I still have a bit of noticeable texture; however today it really looks like I relaxed with a no-lye relaxer.  I will see how my first wash (or co-wash) goes before I say anything else.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 14, 2013)

I am still using this relaxer. I don't think it's mild, considering that it is the only relaxer that gets my hair straight.

Sleekhair.com let me redeem a $10.00 off coupon for my next purchase! I can't wait to buy it in the next couple of days with my huge discount! 

Sleekhair.com will not have the matching neutralizing conditioner in stock for at least another two weeks.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay... The result I'm going for is straight but textured. Straight with a body wave. 

Should I get the texturizer or the relaxer? I definitely want texture left in my hair, but not too much.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

Bumping...I'm curious as well. I use the relaxer and added conditioner last time; was thinking about just going ahead and trying the texurizer instead at my next touch up.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't wait to use my precious relaxer this week!


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 30, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Bumping...I'm curious as well. I use the relaxer and added conditioner last time; was thinking about just going ahead and trying the texurizer instead at my next touch up.


 
@caliscurls What are your results with conditionar added to the relaxer? I'm not trying to retain a lot of curl, But I would like to keep texture. Not enough that I still look natural though. Do you think I could acheive that just using the relaxer? I'm thinking that the texturizer will leave too much texture in my hair.

ETA: I'm thinking I may go with the texturizer. I'd rather be under processed than the reverse. The lye texturizer comes in a light blue jar, right??


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 30, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> I can't wait to use my precious relaxer this week!


 
How long do you process your relaxer for? Angelicus


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Apr 30, 2013)

Theresamonet, I dont know I tried adding oil to my texturizer and my hair didnt turn out  so good... I waited and went to the salon for my stylist to correct... 

The Linage texturizer is already mild...


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

Theresamonet I definitely had curl left (added 3/4 c of conditioner) which was what i was aiming for, just to loosen my curl pattern a bit. Prior to that, if I didn't smooth I also had curl left, just looser. In my case I'm thinking I'll just skip the conditioner add and go with the texturizer. 

That said, I have read that with some people it gets them straight so either way do a strand test. Good luck!


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 30, 2013)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> @Theresamonet, I dont know I tried adding oil to my texturizer and my hair didnt turn out so good... I waited and went to the salon for my stylist to correct...
> 
> The Linage texturizer is already mild...


 
AnjelLuvsUBabe Do you think the texturizer is strong enough to process up to about 75-80%



caliscurls said:


> @Theresamonet I definitely had curl left (added 3/4 c of conditioner) which was what i was aiming for, just to loosen my curl pattern a bit. Prior to that, if I didn't smooth I also had curl left, just looser. In my case I'm thinking I'll just skip the conditioner add and go with the texturizer.
> 
> That said, I have read that with some people it gets them straight so either way do a strand test. Good luck!


 
What is your natural hair type and what degree of curl do you have remaining?


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

Theresamonet my head is all over the place. It's mostly 4a, 4b in a few spots and 3c in a few spots. Prior to the last touch up if I didn't smooth or just smoothed a touch I'd get 3a/2c, with the last one when I added the conditioner and only left it in a few minutes I'd say it was probably mostly 3b/c....my challenge is consistency thus wanting to try the texturizer.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 30, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> How long do you process your relaxer for? Angelicus



I think I keep it on for about 25 minutes. I relax my hair straight, not bone-straight, but much straighter than my texturized days. This is the only relaxer that will get my hair straight. I received a ten dollar discount from Sleekhair.com so I am so happy. I cannot say enough about this relaxer system. I still use the Lye version and too scared to try the texturizer, as I want straight hair.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 30, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> @Theresamonet my head is all over the place. It's mostly 4a, 4b in a few spots and 3c in a few spots. Prior to the last touch up if I didn't smooth or just smoothed a touch I'd get 3a/2c, with the last one when I added the conditioner and only left it in a few minutes I'd say it was probably mostly 3b/c....my challenge is consistency thus wanting to try the texturizer.


 
Okay, thanks. I'd classify my hair the same way: ".. mostly 4a, 4b in a few spots and 3c in a few spots". 

The last time I relaxed my hair, I used Silkk Elements mild. My hair started getting straight super fast in some areas, and didn't get loose enough in others. I'm thinking that the texturizer will be easier to control the results. And like I said, I'd rather be under than over.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Apr 30, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> @AnjelLuvsUBabe Do you think the texturizer is strong enough to process up to about 75-80%
> 
> 
> 
> What is your natural hair type and what degree of curl do you have remaining?



Yes it all depends on how much smoothing you do and how long you keep it in.. I think you still come out with some texture though, as my stylist does a lot of smoothing and smoothing to get straight, which is what I want...   I have fine hair so that texture gives more body and fullness which is how I like it...


----------



## Keen (May 18, 2013)

Where can I buy this relaxer? I don't have time to buy it online. Which store sells it?

TIA


----------



## MizzBFly (May 18, 2013)

Keen said:


> Where can I buy this relaxer? I don't have time to buy it online. Which store sells it?
> 
> TIA



Unless you live in the NY you have to order it online, this is a great relaxer, they raised the price by double and it was inconvenient to order online but the hype is soo right. The condish that is the neutralizer smells like baby powder. I would def. recommend to anyone


----------



## Keen (May 18, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Unless you live in the NY you have to order it online, this is a great relaxer, they raised the price by double and it was inconvenient to order online but the hype is soo right. The condish that is the neutralizer smells like baby powder. I would def. recommend to anyone



MizzBFly any suggestion where to order? I need to receive it by Friday.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 18, 2013)

Keen said:


> MizzBFly any suggestion where to order? I need to receive it by Friday.



Keen the first page of the thread has the more sites listed, but I always ordered from beautyofnewyork.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 18, 2013)

Keen said:


> @MizzBFly any suggestion where to order? I need to receive it by Friday.



I order mine on Amazon through UglyNBeauty. They ship fast.


----------



## Guinan (May 23, 2013)

Just finished relaxing me hair w/ the worlds greatest texturizer

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 23, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Just finished relaxing me hair w/ the worlds greatest texturizer
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I got my Linange Texturizer and Neutralizing Condish in the mail this week. I've been using Mizani for a couple of years with mixed results. I decided to try Linange based on what I've read here on the LHCF.  Thank you so much for posting the pics.


----------



## Keen (May 23, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Keen the first page of the thread has the more sites listed, but I always ordered from beautyofnewyork.



My sister ordered from beauty of NY and got the relaxer today. Thanks!


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 24, 2013)

I ordered it from Jade Beauty through Amazon on Sunday and it was in my mailbox on Wednesday of this week. 

I did my touch up after being 24 weeks post.  I went for a straighter look, so I really took my time smoothing it through my new growth.  I am very happy with my result.  

But I have a slight dilemma, I didn't smooth it down far enough to cover all of my new growth, so I have a ring of unprocessed hair about 3 inches from my roots.  Not sure what to do about it I will think of something.


----------



## Guinan (May 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got my Linange Texturizer and Neutralizing Condish in the mail this week. I've been using Mizani for a couple of years with mixed results. I decided to try Linange based on what I've read here on the LHCF. Thank you so much for posting the pics.


 

Your most welcome When do you plan on relaxing? I used to use Mizani too, but I kept getting burned and my hair kept getting to straight. I think you'll really like it. I do the half-half method and I usually leave it on for about 15-20 min.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 24, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Your most welcome When do you plan on relaxing? I used to use Mizani too, but I kept getting burned and my hair kept getting to straight. I think you'll really like it. I do the half-half method and I usually leave it on for about 15-20 min.



I'm planning on relaxing on July 31. I'll be 16 weeks then and should have 2+ inches of NG.  I didn't burn with Mizani but it was too straight for me too. My goal is to get to WNG.  I'm in a Twistout 90% of the time and would love to be able to minimize my "touches" and still not look like the wicked witch of the west.


----------



## Angelicus (May 25, 2013)

I just relaxed my hair with this amazing relaxer! YESSSSSSSSSS *Megatron voice*



> 1. Based scalp with vaseline. Applied it over ears, nape, neck and hairline. Applied Suave conditioner on previously relaxed hair.
> 
> 2. Applied Linange Shea Butter relaxer over new growth and smoothed. Total time 25 mins.
> 
> ...



My hair isn't dry so I don't know how straight it got. I am not good at taking pictures but I will try.


----------



## Guinan (May 25, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> I just relaxed my hair with this amazing relaxer! YESSSSSSSSSS *Megatron voice*
> 
> My hair isn't dry so I don't know how straight it got. I am not good at taking pictures but I will try.



I can't wait to see ur pics!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I can't wait to see ur pics!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I second that!


----------



## Angelicus (May 25, 2013)

I AM SCREAMING AT THE TOP OF MY LUNGS HOW AMAZING THIS RELAXER IS! No burning, no "relaxer smell," no issues and extremely easy to rinse out. 
You better buy this relaxer! I have used every relaxer on the market (except mizani butter blend) and this is the only one that gets my hair straight. The pics aren't the best but you get the idea. This is my air-dried hair, straight but not bone straight... Full of body... Dark... I want to play in it all day. 




Yesssssssssssss.


*ETA: *Last relaxer date was December 23, 2012, I believe. The stretch wasn't hard.

Sent from my phone using LHCF app.


----------



## Jadi (May 25, 2013)

I been stalking this thread for a while. I think I'm sold, I been natural off and on for years, but this time I want to have some texture instead of relaxing straight. My natural hair is too much again, wish I could handle it better. I been looking for a nice texturizer no burning. This will be my next one then.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2013)

Jadi said:


> I been stalking this thread for a while. I think I'm sold, I been natural off and on for years, but this time I want to have some texture instead of relaxing straight. My natural hair is too much again, wish I could handle it better. I been looking for a nice texturizer no burning. This will be my next one then.



I just got my Texturizer and neutralizer in the mail. I'm not going to touch up until the end of July.  The results look amazing. I can't wait to try it. I have used MBB and it really gets me too straight. I'm almost 7 weeks post and planning on stretching to 16 weeks...having my supplies on hand is going to make it difficult!  LOL


----------



## Theresamonet (May 25, 2013)

Anyone just using the neutralizing conditioner without following with a traditional neutralizing shampoo? 

I want to just use the conditioner followed by french perm stabilizer plus. Even though I know the conditioner is made to neutralize, this still feels like a radical idea to me. lol


----------



## Jadi (May 25, 2013)

catty I already got a different realxer Silk mild. I wish I would of waited and gotten alter ego instead, grr. I don't plan to relax now maybe next month I'll just used what I have for now. Yes, when I used to relax I also used MBB it left may hair way too straight and it felt dry. You guys results looks great.


----------



## Guinan (May 25, 2013)

Theresamonet said:


> Anyone just using the neutralizing conditioner without following with a traditional neutralizing shampoo?
> 
> I want to just use the conditioner followed by french perm stabilizer plus. Even though I know the conditioner is made to neutralize, this still feels like a radical idea to me. lol



Some people just use the neutralizing conditioner. I use both the conditioner & shampoo, but its not necessary.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Some people just use the neutralizing conditioner. I use both the conditioner & shampoo, but its not necessary.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Where in the heck did you find the shampoo for less than 100 bucks???  Everywhere I look there's this giant jug of the vitalizing shampoo but nothing smaller.


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Where in the heck did you find the shampoo for less than 100 bucks???  Everywhere I look there's this giant jug of the vitalizing shampoo but nothing smaller.



Sorry I meant to write I use linange neutralizing conditioner & mizani neutralizing/chelating shampoo.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus (May 26, 2013)

Regarding the conditioner. There is a 32 ounce bottle sold at Sleekhair.com but to get on the waiting list for it, you need to email them or call them.

*IT'S THAT GOOD! * I love it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Sorry I meant to write I use linange neutralizing conditioner & mizani neutralizing/chelating shampoo.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks...that's awesome because I have an industrial size bottle of the Mizani poo. I'm good to go...now if July 31 could just hurry up and get here. LOL


----------



## navila (May 28, 2013)

Sounds yummy . I'll try it on my next touch-up.


----------



## Flor (May 31, 2013)

May I ask a dumb question? erplexed (I know there is an specific thread, but I thought I could get a faster answer on this one)

Linange is lye and I use Phyto 2 which is no-lye. Is it safe to change from Phyto to Linange?  I think I have only used no-lye relaxers and beside being confused I really don't want to be left with 2" long hair.  

My last touch-up was such a disaster. My hair didn't take it at all and looks exactly the same.


----------



## yaya24 (May 31, 2013)

I believe it is safe to go from no-lye to lye.

- but everyone's hair is different-


----------



## yaya24 (May 31, 2013)

navila
How often do you do your touchups

Your progress in your siggy looks great!


----------



## Angelicus (May 31, 2013)

Personally no-lye tore my hair up. Took years to grow back my hair.  The moment I switched to lye, my hair was more healthier. Whatever floats your boat! 

I believe there is a no-lye version of the relaxer if you are interested. Whatever you do though, try not to yo-yo from lye to no-lye. HTH.


----------



## yaya24 (May 31, 2013)

@Flor-
Here are a couple of old threads discussing the no lye to lye switch

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=394848

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=386182


----------



## navila (Jun 1, 2013)

yaya24 

Thanks girly! I do a touch-up every 3 months.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jun 16, 2013)

I just used this line for my self relax today. I LOVE it so far! I'm not the quickest at applying and smoothing, but I was able to do that with time to spare before I felt any tingling. And I hadn't based my scalp! The neutralizing conditioner is good too! It has protein in it, so it's like combining the protein and neutralizing steps together. My cuticles felt like they were smoothed as soon as I put the conditioner on, and my hair did feel strong after rinsing. I'm not sure how I feel about the restructuring mask. I'll have to wait until my hair is dry to comment on that, but I think I may have found the right system for me!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 16, 2013)

MACGlossChick said:


> I just used this line for my self relax today. I LOVE it so far! I'm not the quickest at applying and smoothing, but I was able to do that with time to spare before I felt any tingling. And I hadn't based my scalp! The neutralizing conditioner is good too! It has protein in it, so it's like combining the protein and neutralizing steps together. My cuticles felt like they were smoothed as soon as I put the conditioner on, and my hair did feel strong after rinsing. I'm not sure how I feel about the restructuring mask. I'll have to wait until my hair is dry to comment on that, but I think I may have found the right system for me!



Yay!! Any pics??? I'm glad u had success w/ this relaxer.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jun 16, 2013)

My hair isn't dry yet, so maybe tomorrow. I typed that as I was under the dryer with the mask. I was so excited from the results.


----------



## Rnjones (Jun 16, 2013)

MACGlossChick said:


> My hair isn't dry yet, so maybe tomorrow. I typed that as I was under the dryer with the mask. I was so excited from the results.



I'm thinking of switching to this as my first lye relaxer. Did u use the lye version? If so were u using lye before?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jun 24, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> I'm thinking of switching to this as my first lye relaxer. Did u use the lye version? If so were u using lye before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rnjones- I did use the lye version. I've always used lye to self relax. 

I took this picture at work this morning. I have thin hair, but I don't have that "flat to my head/ just relaxed" look. I air dried in a wet wrap and took it down this morning.


----------



## fatimablush (Jun 29, 2013)

will this work on 4c hair?


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 29, 2013)

fatimablush said:


> will this work on 4c hair?



Yes.  I go back and forth between this and Hawaiian Silky. This one doesn't burn as fast.  HS gives me slightly straighter results.  I think I like this one better though.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

For those with medium dense BSL length, what size (in ounces) relaxer do you purchase? I see some sites offer 7.1 oz and 15 oz.. 

I would like to try this relaxer out but I'm unsure how much I'll need. TIA!


----------



## Rnjones (Jul 8, 2013)

MGA2013 said:


> For those with medium dense BSL length, what size (in ounces) relaxer do you purchase? I see some sites offer 7.1 oz and 15 oz..
> 
> I would like to try this relaxer out but I'm unsure how much I'll need. TIA!



I jut ordered this relaxer for the first time myself. I usually use box perms and require one and a half jars. Same stats as u plus a big head lol. I ordered the 15 oz cuz if rather have too much than not enough. 

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks! I have a big head as well and usually buy 2 boxes as well. Let me know if it end up being a enough for you please?


----------



## Rnjones (Jul 8, 2013)

MGA2013 said:


> Thanks! I have a big head as well and usually buy 2 boxes as well. Let me know if it end up being a enough for you please?



I will. I plan on relaxing prolly on Sunday. Wish me luck. First lye relaxer after yeeeeaaaarrrrssss of no lye

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Jul 9, 2013)

I relaxed with the lye version last weekend. I bought the 15oz size and used 3/4th of it. Although I could have probably got the same results with half of the jar.

I used the half and half method for the first time. I loved the results, I managed the time better and it didn't take too long overall. With this method, I should no longer need to visit the salon for my retouches.

I liked the neutralizing conditioner because it definitely does what its says with two rinses. None of my neutralizing shampoos ever was able to neutralize my hair without multiple washes. I caution using it more than 2ce though because on my second wash with this conditioner, my hair became hard which could be because of the EDTA content.

There was minimal shedding during the relaxer wash out and my hair was well processed. Although I can see how this relaxer can slightly under process if you try to  relax a whole head at a time under 16 minutes.

So far my hair is soft... but its usually soft after a fresh relaxer. I changed to Lye because I wanted to see whether it would make a difference in my hair's dryness. So the jury's still out on this.

I didnt purchase the mask as I'm not terrible sold on Alter egos conditioners. The Garlic mask makes my hair hard.


----------



## Rnjones (Jul 9, 2013)

mamaore said:


> I relaxed with the lye version last weekend. I bought the 15oz size and used 3/4th of it. Although I could have probably got the same results with half of the jar.
> 
> I used the half and half method for the first time. I loved the results, I managed the time better and it didn't take too long overall. With this method, I should no longer need to visit the salon for my retouches.
> 
> ...



I'm also switching to see if my dryness improves. I've never done the half and half method. I'm scared of underprocessing (I like it skrait), so I may have to research this method and give it a try so I can get the timing right

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jul 12, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> I'm also switching to see if my dryness improves. I've never done the half and half method. I'm scared of underprocessing (I like it skrait), so I may have to research this method and give it a try so I can get the timing right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I do the half & half method & I luv it. It gives me time to apply the relaxer w/o rushing. It can be a hastle b/c its double the work. Jenichris23 is the utuber that I follow to do the half & half process; she's also a member.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 16, 2013)

Flor, Rnjones, mamaore 

Did any of y'all ever switch from No-Lye to AE Lye? If so, how did you like it? If not, why not? Did you end up using AE No-Lye?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 16, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> Flor, Rnjones, mamaore
> 
> Did any of y'all ever switch from No-Lye to AE Lye? If so, how did you like it? If not, why not? Did you end up using AE No-Lye?



I switched and I like the Lye version very much but, coming from No-Lye, it didn't get me bone straight as a I preferred... I had to manipulate my hair sooner between relaxers to retain the straight look I like. However, those looking to leave a bit of texture, who don't like it bone straight or who texlax will LOVE the lye version.

Lastly, for all I know, it could've been my technique; but I look my time applying it (it literally NEVER burns) and even after having used it multiple times, my hair was still left with a bit of texture. My new growth and I don't play well so I looked elsewhere, but Linange Lye is still and always be an AMAZING lye relaxer.


----------



## Rnjones (Aug 17, 2013)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I switched and I like the Lye version very much but, coming from No-Lye, it didn't get me bone straight as a I preferred... I had to manipulate my hair sooner between relaxers to retain the straight look I like. However, those looking to leave a bit of texture, who don't like it bone straight or who texlax will LOVE the lye version.
> 
> Lastly, for all I know, it could've been my technique; but I look my time applying it (it literally NEVER burns) and even after having used it multiple times, my hair was still left with a bit of texture. My new growth and I don't play well so I looked elsewhere, but Linange Lye is still and always be an AMAZING lye relaxer.



Whats ur technique?


----------



## Rnjones (Aug 17, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> @Flor, @Rnjones, @mamaore
> 
> Did any of y'all ever switch from No-Lye to AE Lye? If so, how did you like it? If not, why not? Did you end up using AE No-Lye?



So sorry I did not due an update!  So I did try out the Alter ego lye  relaxer and I have mixed feelings but will most likely use it again.   This is gonna be long!

I relaxed mid July, so I am about 4 weeks post.  My hair definitely  feels more moisturized and full, however I did not achieve the level of  straightness that I desire (hence my mixed feelings).  At this point in  my relaxer when using no lye I would still be able to wear my hair down  without much effort besides flat ironing air dried hair.  However, with  this lye relaxer, even after last wash I had to blow dry and flat iron  in order to get that swang hair!!! I can't remember when was the last  time that I actually blow dried my hair.  I am still getting used to the  thicker texture, but all in all I think I can manage it, especially if  it will get me to a fuller MBL and improve my hair health.

So as for the actual relaxing process, I tried out the half and half  method in fear of not being able to get my whole head done in time.   This method overall worked out well.  I processed each section for 18  minutes.  I based my scalp well (which I normally don't do).  I also  protected my previously relaxed hair with conditioner and vaseline.  I  preparted my hair into small sections to make the application process  faster and also tried out my new sprush (which I LOVE!)  The front when  well, although I did experience some burning toward the time limit.  I  rinsed and applied the neutralizing conditioner twice, which works very  well.  I then used some left over neutralizing from an old box kit and  let that sit on the front while I started the application on the back.   Now the back did not go quite as smoothly.  I think I was so damn nervous that I started tripping over myself. LOL.  I even asked my fiance for help and he was like   "you ain't gonna blame me if ur hair fall out!!!"  So needless to say  due to not being able to see the back, I was a little sloppy.  Also the  back burned something fierce.  I repeated the same wash out process for  the back and once everything was washed I applied aphogee 2 min.

So yes, I will be revisiting this relaxer.  However, I have already  enlisted the services of my cousin to aid in the process to ensure even  processing, straighter results, and less burning (hopefully).  I am  still learning to master my new growth so I may have some trouble making  it to my normal 12 weeks, but we shall see.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 17, 2013)

Rnjones,  	 Thank you for such a thorough review! So, how many touch-ups have you done with the Linange thus far? What's the difference between your Linange-treated hair and the rest? (ie movement, holding on to moisture better/ worse, etc) Oh, and what did you use before? Excuse me if you've already mentioned it.

I'm thinking about switching to the No-Lye which, as I understand it, is more likely to completely straighten my hair. Thinking I should dilute it with some oil. I've never switched perms, so I'm probably gonna over-research this.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 17, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> I even asked my fiance for help and *he was like   "you ain't gonna blame me if ur hair fall out!!!*"



Smart man.


----------



## Rnjones (Aug 18, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> Rnjones,  	 Thank you for such a thorough review! So, how many touch-ups have you done with the Linange thus far? What's the difference between your Linange-treated hair and the rest? (ie movement, holding on to moisture better/ worse, etc) Oh, and what did you use before? Excuse me if you've already mentioned it.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching to the No-Lye which, as I understand it, is more likely to completely straighten my hair. Thinking I should dilute it with some oil. I've never switched perms, so I'm probably gonna over-research this.



This was the first and only time using lye and alter ego. Previously I was using silk elements no lye. It does seem that My hair does hold onto moisture better, but it's still early. I can't pinpoint it but my hair does feel better in general. Hopefully with my cousin assisting in the next touch up I can get my hair a little straighter with the alter ego.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rnjones (Aug 18, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> Smart man.



Yea he's a mess but he's been wit me since the beginning of this hair journey and he knows how I get down and put it down for this hair game


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok, I just finished reading this whole thread. I will be ordering the Linange no-lye relaxer, the neutralizing conditioner, and the AE Coconut mask. I will use Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor as mid-step protein. 

I haven't seen many reviews on the no lye relaxer. My stylist has been using the Influance relaxer system and I haven't had issues. I have a sensitive scalp. However , I want to start doing my own relaxers and I'm nervous about not applying/smoothing within 13-15 minutes. I want to keep a lot of texture.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 21, 2013)

Try alternating the garlic mask with another conditioner or it will make your hair hard.



mamaore said:


> I relaxed with the lye version last weekend. I bought the 15oz size and used 3/4th of it. Although I could have probably got the same results with half of the jar.
> 
> I used the half and half method for the first time. I loved the results, I managed the time better and it didn't take too long overall. With this method, I should no longer need to visit the salon for my retouches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok, I just finished reading this whole thread.* I will be ordering the Linange no-lye relaxer,* the neutralizing conditioner, and the AE Coconut mask. I will use Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor as mid-step protein.
> 
> I haven't seen many reviews on the no lye relaxer. My stylist has been using the Influance relaxer system and I haven't had issues. I have a sensitive scalp. However , I want to start doing my own relaxers and I'm nervous about not applying/smoothing within 13-15 minutes. *I want to keep a lot of texture.  *We'll see how it goes.


xu93texas, Which texlax method do you intend to use in order to keep some texture? (diluting the perm, coating your hair, shorter processing time, or some combination of the three?) 

I'll probably go with the no-lye, but I can't find any reviews either.  I wonder why. 

My plan is to use it the same way I use Vitale: dilute it and coat my previously relaxed hair with neutralizer + porosity control. I usually use conditioner to dilute it, but I'm thinking about switching to oil. Hmm. Maybe I'm trynna do too much at once. Maybe I should try the Vitale with oil one last time just to see how oil works vs conditioner, and then I can switch to AE. I'm 8 wks post, so whatever I'm doing, I better figure it out soon. 

FelaShrine, Have you made a decision?


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 29, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> xu93texas, Which texlax method do you intend to use in order to keep some texture? (diluting the perm, coating your hair, shorter processing time, or some combination of the three?)
> 
> I'll probably go with the no-lye, but I can't find any reviews either.  I wonder why.
> 
> ...



Honey Bee,
I'm not in a rush to relax. I think I can hang at least another 4 weeks. I'm nervous about using lye products. I typed in another thread that I would try the texturizer. I have both products on my Amazon wish list . We'll see. 

As for as texture, I coat my hair with coconut oil the night before and I use step 1 of Affirm Fiberguard system on hair the day of relaxer. I think it's called Preservo something.


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 29, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> FelaShrine, Have you made a decision?



No 

Now Im thinking I should try No lye


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

All set to relax Sunday with my Linange Lye Relaxer (inclusive of the Neutralizing Conditioner).  I was on a no-lye kick for years before trying the Linange Lye and I love it!  Hair is never flat and stuck to my head and maintains moisture levels.  Never turning back...


----------



## mamaore (Sep 21, 2013)

Update: My hair is ~12 weeks post and I definitely will be using Alter ego lye with my next touch up. I loved how my hair felt and behaved since my last touch up. Hair has maintained moisture better and I am finally rid of bushy strands.


----------



## Rnjones (Sep 21, 2013)

Next week will be 11 weeks post. I was aiming for 12. I just reordered the AE linange lye to have on hand but I think I may try some crochet braids to help me out for a few more weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 22, 2013)

10 & 1/2 weeks post.  Got my Linange Texturizer on deck.  10 days til relaxer day!


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Nov 2, 2013)

I just order the Linange Shea Butter No-lye Relaxer but when I received the order the ingredients listed "sodium hydroxide" on the jar. The bottle of liquid activator did not have ingredients on the label. I contacted the seller and she apologized and sent me a new package which was supposed to have a new set of the no-lye relaxer but again the ingredients listed "sodium hydroxide". Is this common for this brand of relaxer? Shouldn't it have been calcium hydroxide in the ingredient listing instead? I've been using Phytospecific relaxer since 2009 because my scalp is so sensitive and I would always get burns. Phyto never burns me but I need a cheaper relaxer. Phyto is too expensive for me to continue buying right now.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 22, 2013)

Bump... Where do you all order from?


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 22, 2013)

I ordered from uglynbeauty.com

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2013)

I order from amazon & the distributor that I received it from was ulgy something (I don't remember the name). When I checked yesterday on amazon, I saw a distributor by the name of blackbeauty.com


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going to try this relaxer when I get a touchup...I hope it works for me as well as it seems to work for everyone else. The dominican hairstylist who's going to do it for me said it's a really good relaxer and not too many people even know about it so they don't request it.


----------



## wiggy4life (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleekhair.com


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 23, 2013)

This is the best relaxer I have tried to date.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 23, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> This is the best relaxer I have tried to date.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Me too! I will never stray!!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 23, 2013)

hot_pepper96 said:


> I just order the Linange Shea Butter No-lye Relaxer but when I received the order the ingredients listed "sodium hydroxide" on the jar. The bottle of liquid activator did not have ingredients on the label. I contacted the seller and she apologized and sent me a new package which was supposed to have a new set of the no-lye relaxer but again the ingredients listed "sodium hydroxide". Is this common for this brand of relaxer? Shouldn't it have been calcium hydroxide in the ingredient listing instead? I've been using Phytospecific relaxer since 2009 because my scalp is so sensitive and I would always get burns. Phyto never burns me but I need a cheaper relaxer. Phyto is too expensive for me to continue buying right now.



You are correct no lye is calcium hydroxide, I would question if your not receiving a knock off since the price of this brand has doubled in the past 3 years. I've always ordered from beauty of New York since 2009. Just a thought.

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/brand-463.html


----------



## ArrrBeee (Nov 23, 2013)

I have the neutralizing conditioner, restructuring mask and the shea butter relaxer if anyone wants to buy it.  I was going to use it but I big chopped instead.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 24, 2013)

I think ima stop buying linange from amazon. I just left there site, & the sender is different from the last time i checked. Ill try the sites that were suggested by y'all when i order my relaxer.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I think ima stop buying linange from amazon. I just left there site, & the sender is different from the last time i checked. Ill try the sites that were suggested by y'all when i order my relaxer.



You can't find them in the BSS?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2013)

Question, when you buy the smaller jars of this texturizer,  do you have to mix in an activator?  
I have seen hair stylist use the big tub of the texturizer and they don't mix anything into it, they just take it out of the tub and apply to hair.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2013)

lina, if they aren't mixing anything with the relaxer then that's an indicated that its a lye relaxer. If they are mixing an activator, then that's no-lye. 

I use the lye shea butter texturizer.


----------



## lina (Dec 22, 2013)

pelohello said:


> @lina, if they aren't mixing anything with the relaxer then that's an indicated that its a lye relaxer. If they are mixing an activator, then that's no-lye.
> 
> I use the lye shea butter texturizer.



pelohello Thanks so much, I ordered the lye texturizer as well.  Just for clarification, So when I receive the lye texturizer, I can immediately start using it, I don't have to mix.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2013)

lina said:


> pelohello Thanks so much, I ordered the lye texturizer as well.  Just for clarification, So when I receive the lye texturizer, I can immediately start using it, I don't have to mix.



lina, yup, you can apply the texturizer directly if its lye. I've attached pics from my last texturizer order.


----------



## lina (Dec 22, 2013)

pelohello said:


> @lina, yup, you can apply the texturizer directly if its lye. I've attached pics from my last texturizer order.



pelohello  Thanks so so much!!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2013)

heirloom, have you checked this thread out?


----------



## dominicanpixie (Feb 23, 2014)

Hopefully one of you ladies can help-

I relaxed with the lye relaxer last week and at the time I was 6 months post. I applied the relaxer starting from my crown to my name and then the front of my hair. I smoothed and combed the relaxer into my new growth for about 20 minutes and my new growth was still as it was before applying the relaxer, no straightening whatsoever. About 10 minutes later, (30 minutes total) My texture started getting a bit smoother but still no texture change. 20 minutes later, my new growth was maybe a smooth 3b/c texture which was looser and smoother than my previous new growth texture. I did not want to leave the relaxer on any longer because I already had it in my hair WAY past the recommended time. I love my results, my hair is not damaged at all and my new growth appears to be texturized. I am certain I purchased the LYE RELAXER, but what could've been the problem in achieving straighter results? I plan on using this relaxer from now on and possibly keep texturizing my hair like it left my hair this go round. But, I am confused as to why I achieved the results I did. I didn't add oil to the relaxer, and my scalp was based about 2 days prior to relaxing. 

Help please!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 23, 2014)

dominicanpixie said:


> Hopefully one of you ladies can help-  I relaxed with the lye relaxer last week and at the time I was 6 months post. I applied the relaxer starting from my crown to my name and then the front of my hair. I smoothed and combed the relaxer into my new growth for about 20 minutes and my new growth was still as it was before applying the relaxer, no straightening whatsoever. About 10 minutes later, (30 minutes total) My texture started getting a bit smoother but still no texture change. 20 minutes later, my new growth was maybe a smooth 3b/c texture which was looser and smoother than my previous new growth texture. I did not want to leave the relaxer on any longer because I already had it in my hair WAY past the recommended time. I love my results, my hair is not damaged at all and my new growth appears to be texturized. I am certain I purchased the LYE RELAXER, but what could've been the problem in achieving straighter results? I plan on using this relaxer from now on and possibly keep texturizing my hair like it left my hair this go round. But, I am confused as to why I achieved the results I did. I didn't add oil to the relaxer, and my scalp was based about 2 days prior to relaxing.  Help please!



I find that this relaxer would not really get my hair straight, that's why I use it. Sometimes with lye relaxers, they don't really get your hair as straight as you'd like. I always recommend if you want straighter hair to use no lye. The only time I've gotten straight lye results was at the salon and even then it was never completely straight. 

You smoothed a lot so that's the only explanation I can give.


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 23, 2014)

dominicanpixie said:


> Hopefully one of you ladies can help-  I relaxed with the lye relaxer last week and at the time I was 6 months post. I applied the relaxer starting from my crown to my name and then the front of my hair. I smoothed and combed the relaxer into my new growth for about 20 minutes and my new growth was still as it was before applying the relaxer, no straightening whatsoever. About 10 minutes later, (30 minutes total) My texture started getting a bit smoother but still no texture change. 20 minutes later, my new growth was maybe a smooth 3b/c texture which was looser and smoother than my previous new growth texture. I did not want to leave the relaxer on any longer because I already had it in my hair WAY past the recommended time. I love my results, my hair is not damaged at all and my new growth appears to be texturized. I am certain I purchased the LYE RELAXER, but what could've been the problem in achieving straighter results? I plan on using this relaxer from now on and possibly keep texturizing my hair like it left my hair this go round. But, I am confused as to why I achieved the results I did. I didn't add oil to the relaxer, and my scalp was based about 2 days prior to relaxing.  Help please!


   Omg. I posted something to this effect last month!  So I used this lye relaxer for the third time last month. I did the half and half method and used up an old jar for the front and a new jar that I ordered on the back half. The back half did not straighten at all. I left it on for 30 mins and I knew something was up when I wasn't burning after 30 mins. I don't know if I got a bad batch or what. I compared both jars and they were identical. I emailed both linange and the third party that I bought it from with no response from either company. So now the front half of my hair is 5 weeks post and the back is basically 19 weeks post. I've never done a corrective so I'm just trying to manage both textures as best as I can for another 5 weeks and then I will do a touch up. Needless to say I will never use this relaxer again.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dominicanpixie (Feb 23, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Omg. I posted something to this effect last month!  So I used this lye relaxer for the third time last month. I did the half and half method and used up an old jar for the front and a new jar that I ordered on the back half. The back half did not straighten at all. I left it on for 30 mins and I knew something was up when I wasn't burning after 30 mins. I don't know if I got a bad batch or what. I compared both jars and they were identical. I emailed both linange and the third party that I bought it from with no response from either company. So now the front half of my hair is 5 weeks post and the back is basically 19 weeks post. I've never done a corrective so I'm just trying to manage both textures as best as I can for another 5 weeks and then I will do a touch up. Needless to say I will never use this relaxer again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wow, so do you think you might've gotten a bad batch? Since the front of your hair straightened and the back half didnt?


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 23, 2014)

dominicanpixie  I can only assume it was a bad batch because I never had a problem before. I don't add oils or anything to slow down processing time and I was smoothing the heck out my hair. This was the only brand I have used since switching to lye last year but I think I may give ORS lye a try. Seems to get pretty good reviews. I don't mind being texlaxed but what I got goin on in the back Of my head is waaaaayyy more underprocessed than texlaxed hair.  

Eta: I used a different website to order the most recent relaxer than in the past trying to get the best price. Maybe I should have stuck with the original website *shrugs*



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dominicanpixie (Feb 23, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> dominicanpixie  I can only assume it was a bad batch because I never had a problem before. I don't add oils or anything to slow down processing time and I was smoothing the heck out my hair. This was the only brand I have used since switching to lye last year but I think I may give ORS lye a try. Seems to get pretty good reviews. I don't mind being texlaxed but what I got goin on in the back Of my head is waaaaayyy more underprocessed than texlaxed hair.
> 
> Eta: I used a different website to order the most recent relaxer than in the past trying to get the best price. Maybe I should have stuck with the original website *shrugs*
> 
> ...



I got mine from uglyNbeauty seller on Amazon. It might've been a bad batch, i'm gonna try another seller but I like the results nonetheless. It's underprocessed but smoother if that makes any sense. Either it was a bad batch or my hair is just really resistant.


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 23, 2014)

dominicanpixie said:


> I got mine from uglyNbeauty seller on Amazon. It might've been a bad batch, i'm gonna try another seller but I like the results nonetheless. It's underprocessed but smoother if that makes any sense. Either it was a bad batch or my hair is just really resistant.



I normally order from uglynbeauty but this last time ordered from bellamoi.com. Can't say it's their fault but the fact that they never responded to my email put a bad taste in my mouth. I need to find a relaxer I can get in the ground anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello! This is the best relaxer hands down, period! Where has this relaxer been all those years when I was struggling, trying to find my way to get long relaxed hair?  I just used this relaxer last night for the 3428932934th time  and I got the same result: silky, soft, healthy hair.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 7, 2014)

pelohello said:


> lina, yup, you can apply the texturizer directly if its lye. I've attached pics from my last texturizer order.



pelohello, hmm that's strange, I ordered what was advertised as Shea Butter Relaxer and I got the same container color that you show in this picture which you state is the texturizer, though mine didn't say texturizer on it.  No wonder it didn't process



dominicanpixie said:


> Hopefully one of you ladies can help-
> 
> I relaxed with the lye relaxer last week and at the time I was 6 months post. I applied the relaxer starting from my crown to my name and then the front of my hair. I am certain I purchased the LYE RELAXER, but what could've been the problem in achieving straighter results? I plan on using this relaxer from now on and possibly keep texturizing my hair like it left my hair this go round. But, I am confused as to why I achieved the results I did. I didn't add oil to the relaxer, and my scalp was based about 2 days prior to relaxing.
> 
> Help please!


dominicanpixie, yup same thing happened to me, I too thought it was a bad batch but now I think I was sent the texturizer and not the relaxer, was your container a dark green or a light blue like what pelohello posted?




Rnjones said:


> I normally order from uglynbeauty but this last time ordered from bellamoi.com. Can't say it's their fault but the fact that they never responded to my email put a bad taste in my mouth. I need to find a relaxer I can get in the ground anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Rnjones, the first time I ordered from Amazon I ordered from UglyNBeauty, product was dark green and worked great, second time I Ordered from Jadelyn-Beauty, product was dark green and worked great.  This last time I ordered from ienjoybeauty, which is when I received a light green container of texturizer, thought it was advertised as the lye relaxer.  I was told that the distributor no longer sells the dark green container...I sent it back and got my money back.

*Can anyone that lives in NYC verify if the BSS on 35th and 8th (beauty 35) (or any bss for that matter)still sells this relaxer and if it comes in the dark green jar?*


----------



## Rnjones (Apr 8, 2014)

cocoagirl

Both containers I received were light blue, both advertised as lye. One straightened, one didn't unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## secretdiamond (Apr 13, 2014)

Rnjones
You are not alone!  I thought I had posted this in here (may another thread), but the last 2 times I used this relaxer, it was a texturizer!  Second time, I left it on for waaaaaaay too long-  like over an hour   My roots were loosened and poofy.  While I loved this relaxer, I couldn't deal with that anymore.  Plus, it was so hard to wash off my scalp with a thick layer of petroleum left every time and on my hair! I would have to jump back in the shower clarifying like crazy several times before the literal gunk would be gone.

I've since jumped the lye ship (because Alter Ego was the BEST lye I had found to date) and bit the bullet & bought phyto II.  LOVED the relaxing process. LOVED my hair immediately afterwards. Jury still out on if it's a keeper because I've learned not to fall in love too quickly anymore like I did with Alter Ego.  Something is up. The formula/quality is different when you buy from amazon, I guess?


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm about to relax in a week and the last two times I've used Alter Ego the same thing happened. I don't like bone straight hair, but it was too underprocessed.   I've been trying to tell myself that it was my application so that I could give it three chances, but I don't know that I can deal with this again, especially since I usually do 12 weeks between relaxers.   I loved that relaxer and it did well for me, but the new tub is just off. I ordered from Amazon (UglyNBeauty) too.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 13, 2014)

cocoagirl

Have you tried the BSS on 14th between 5th and 6th? Not sure because I've never been there for relaxers and I haven't seen a BSS on 8th and 35th.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 13, 2014)

I just bought this relaxer.. The one I got is a dark green... That the one that is supposed to be lye right? I don't want a texturizer.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 13, 2014)

secretdiamond said:


> Rnjones
> You are not alone!  I thought I had posted this in here (may another thread), but the last 2 times I used this relaxer, it was a texturizer!  Second time, I left it on for waaaaaaay too long-  like over an hour   My roots were loosened and poofy.  While I loved this relaxer, I couldn't deal with that anymore.  Plus, it was so hard to wash off my scalp with a thick layer of petroleum left every time and on my hair! I would have to jump back in the shower clarifying like crazy several times before the literal gunk would be gone.
> 
> I've since jumped the lye ship (because Alter Ego was the BEST lye I had found to date) and bit the bullet & bought phyto II.  LOVED the relaxing process. LOVED my hair immediately afterwards. Jury still out on if it's a keeper because I've learned not to fall in love too quickly anymore like I did with Alter Ego.  Something is up. The formula/quality is different when you buy from amazon, I guess?


Hmm idk if it's an Amazon thing, formula change or what ..I am calling headquarters tomorrow to hpfly get this straightened out cuz I need a relaxer like yesterday! I take it you too received the lt. blue jar from Amazon secretdiamond.



quirkydimples said:


> I'm about to relax in a week and the last two times I've used Alter Ego the same thing happened. I don't like bone straight hair, but it was too underprocessed.   I've been trying to tell myself that it was my application so that I could give it three chances, but I don't know that I can deal with this again, especially since I usually do 12 weeks between relaxers.   I loved that relaxer and it did well for me, but the new tub is just off. I ordered from Amazon (UglyNBeauty) too.  Decisions, decisions...


quirkydimples r u going to try alter ego a third time or use something else?



Saludable84 said:


> cocoagirl
> 
> Have you tried the BSS on 14th between 5th and 6th? Not sure because I've never been there for relaxers and I haven't seen a BSS on 8th and 35th.



Saludable84, I don't live in nyc nemore  so I am having my cousin who does try and find the dark green container to send to me (chicago) in hopes that the older formulation/ packaging will work and actually relax. To keep her from running around town I was trying to see what bss for sure carried the dk green so I can make it a one trip stop for her. i called beauty 35 today and was told they only have the new containers on the shelf....i will google the bss on 14th and inquire now..i'm sure the bss on fulton in bedstuy by my old house has it but she surely isn't going to bk cuz she stay by chelsea lol



flyygirlll2 said:


> I just bought this relaxer.. The one I got is a dark green... That the one that is supposed to be lye right? I don't want a texturizer.


flyygirlll2 girl relax ur hair rt now and tell me what happens! Naw for real let us know how it turns out


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 13, 2014)

@ Cocoagirl I ordered it off Ebay. I haven't received it yet but it shows it's a dark green jar, so it better be that once it arrives in the mail lol.  I'm not going for bone straight, but I don't want severely under processed hair either.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 13, 2014)

cocoagirl

I'm still up in the air about whether or not I'm going to try it again. If I do, I won't do a midstep protein; I'll wait until the process is complete and I'll use the half and half method, too.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 14, 2014)

*New Yorkers*, I'm still looking for a BSS in any borough that still sells the dark green Lye container, can anyone recommend one, name and address or at least general address?  A friend went to a BSS in the Bronx on Fordham road for me but all they had was the lt blue container of texturizer.  Thanks....


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 15, 2014)

So...... I just received the relaxer in the mail today and it's NOT dark green as it was depicted in the picture from the vendor, instead it's a light green color. Ughhhh I'm pissed now cause this is not the one I wanted coupled with the fact that I don't think this will be enough for my hair since I have 3 inches of new growth to deal with.

Here is a pic of it


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd like to know where exactly folks are getting the dark green one. Now I'm afraid to even relax my hair with this one.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hmmmm now that I've looked online again, I think I may have found a vendor that sells the dark green one 

http://www.justbeautyproducts.com/alterego.cfm?gclid=CK-rhPWS470CFbBj7AodK38ApA

The dark green one is expensive though IMO.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 16, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'd like to know where exactly folks are getting the dark green one. Now I'm afraid to even relax my hair with this one.


Flyygirll2

I called the manufacturer yesterday and was told that they don't authorize for the product to be sold online so she can't vouch for whatever I received from Amazon.  She also said that the product packaging for the relaxer has always been light blue, never a dark green.  So Idk.. but as far as I know, the only place to get the dark green, at least in person is in NYC..Online they advertise the dark green, guess it's an old picture that no one feels like updating, but who knows what you will actually receive..

The site you linked only sells the large container for $50, that's not bad if you get a few uses out of it, but at this point idk if the dark green container consistency is any good any more (if bought online or in stores) since a lot of the stores I called (in NYC) only have the light blue which they say is the new packaging of the relaxer..

I'll keep the post updated if I find out anything else...If there are any dominican salons in your city, check to see if they use it if you don't mind going to a salon...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 16, 2014)

cocoagirl said:


> Flyygirll2  I called the manufacturer yesterday and was told that they don't authorize for the product to be sold online so she can't vouch for whatever I received from Amazon.  She also said that the product packaging for the relaxer has always been light blue, never a dark green.  So Idk.. but as far as I know, the only place to get the dark green, at least in person is in NYC..Online they advertise the dark green, guess it's an old picture that no one feels like updating, but who knows what you will actually receive..  The site you linked only sells the large container for $50, that's not bad if you get a few uses out of it, but at this point idk if the dark green container consistency is any good any more (if bought online or in stores) since a lot of the stores I called (in NYC) only have the light blue which they say is the new packaging of the relaxer..  I'll keep the post updated if I find out anything else...If there are any dominican salons in your city, check to see if they use it if you don't mind going to a salon...




Even though I bought the relaxer I have from Ebay, it came in a package from Amazon smh. The Vendor is listed as UglyBeauty which I now see has been mentioned in this thread. On Ebay however the vendor had a different name. I'm debating whether I should keep it or return it, one tub is not even a sufficient amount for my 6 month post hair Lol. That makes me suspect and afraid of purchasing online now given the information you received from  The manufacture ....le sigh. I actually ended up buying the new Cream of Nature relaxer which is no lye but that doesn't bother me cause I've used no lye for most of my life with very little to no problems. I just wanted to try Linange based on the good reviews it's received and the fact that I wanted my hair less bone straight. I'm planning on self relaxing with the help of my best friend on the back of my hair. There are Dominican salons near where I live but the last time I went to one for a touch up, they complained about my hair being thick and kinky and that I shouldn't stretch my relaxer for long and ect....needless to say it was a very bad experience that I will never forget.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 16, 2014)

I contacted UglyNBeauty and they got back with me the same day. They apologized and are two-day express mailing me another container even though I ordered mine last summer (like most of us on this board, I stretch, which I explained to them). Should be here tomorrow, so I'll relax this weekend and update.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 16, 2014)

MizzBFly said:


> You are correct no lye is calcium hydroxide, I would question if your not receiving a knock off since the price of this brand has doubled in the past 3 years. I've always ordered from beauty of New York since 2009. Just a thought.
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/brand-463.html



MizzBFly, how can you tell if a product is a knock off?



Angelicus said:


> Hello! This is the best relaxer hands down, period! Where has this relaxer been all those years when I was struggling, trying to find my way to get long relaxed hair?  I just used this relaxer last night for the 3428932934th time  and I got the same result: silky, soft, healthy hair.


Angelicus, where do you buy your lye linange from?



flyygirlll2 said:


> So...... I just received the relaxer in the mail today and it's NOT dark green as it was depicted in the picture from the vendor, instead it's a light green color. Ughhhh I'm pissed now cause this is not the one I wanted coupled with the fact that I don't think this will be enough for my hair since I have 3 inches of new growth to deal with.
> 
> Here is a pic of it


flyygirlll2, well Rnjones said the first one she received was lye, lt blue and I believe she said that it straightened, so maybe all of the lt. blues aren't bad.  When I opened mine, I could tell right away that it was a texturizer, the consistency was as thick as a relaxer should be.  If you do happen to open it, you might be able to tell if it 's thicker or the right consistency, don't know what that would mean on how it would work tho'...


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 16, 2014)

cocoagirl Amazon.com or Sleekhair.com


----------



## Rnjones (Apr 16, 2014)

Can we get some consistency alter ego?!?!??? Shouldn't be rocket science. I'm about to give up on lye relaxers. Last go around was with silk elements lye. Results were better but still not straight enough

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Can we get some consistency alter ego?!?!??? Shouldn't be rocket science. I'm about to give up on lye relaxers. Last go around was with silk elements lye. Results were better but still not straight enough  Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF



Yes to all of this! I still have the small tub of Linange sitting in my cabinet. I think your best bet would be to go with no lye since it's supposed to straighten more then lye. My hair is resistant so even with no lye I've left it in longer than the required processing time before to get it bone straight, however this time I'm not looking to make it bone straight. When I really think about it I've never had luck with lye, it was always fire central on my scalp which is the only reason I've always used no lye.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rnjones (Apr 17, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes to all of this! I still have the small tub of Linange sitting in my cabinet. I think your best bet would be to go with no lye since it's supposed to straighten more then lye. My hair is resistant so even with no lye I've left it in longer than the required processing time before to get it bone straight, however this time I'm not looking to make it bone straight. When I really think about it I've never had luck with lye, it was always fire central on my scalp which is the only reason I've always used no lye.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My hair was doing fairly well with no lye, I was just trying to up my moisture game by switching to lye. But like the day if it ain't broke, don't fix it!  Now I'm scared to switch back to no lye because I don't want to encounter any set backs. Has anyone ever done a corrective on lye relaxed hair with no lye?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> My hair was doing fairly well with no lye, I was just trying to up my moisture game by switching to lye. But like the day if it ain't broke, don't fix it!  Now I'm scared to switch back to no lye because I don't want to encounter any set backs. Has anyone ever done a corrective on lye relaxed hair with no lye?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I understand where you're coming from. That was part of the reason I wanted to switch too cause I battle with dryness, but the last time I used  MBB in lye I couldn't even leave it on for 5 minutes and my scalp burned so bad I had scabs. I've been afraid of lye since then but most ladies who use Linange say it's not that bad that's why I bit the bullet and bought it. What is the shelf life of lye relaxers anyway? I'm asking just in case I change my mind. Good question about the corrective, I've never had one done but maybe one of the ladies here has answers.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 19, 2014)

Just finished relaxing my hair and I'm happy to report the new batch UglyNBeauty sent is up to the old standards. My hair is straight and has body. I used the entire line (relaxer, neutralizing conditioner and reconstructor). I washed once with Mizani BB Balance Hair Bath and used Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor before leaving the Linange restructuring mask on for an hour under a heating cap.

I let my hair airdry 90% then did a quick blow dry after adding my leave ins and a heat protectant. I'll probably throw in some hot rollers tomorrow or maybe I'll flat iron it...


----------



## Guinan (Jul 3, 2015)

Bumping for @cherishlove


----------



## mamaore (Jul 3, 2015)

mamaore said:


> I relaxed with the lye version last weekend. I bought the 15oz size and used 3/4th of it. Although I could have probably got the same results with half of the jar.
> 
> I used the half and half method for the first time. I loved the results, I managed the time better and it didn't take too long overall. With this method, I should no longer need to visit the salon for my retouches.
> 
> ...



An update: I bought a huge Tub in 2013 and I just finished it at my last touch up 2 days ago. My hair has thrived since using this relaxer, no more dryness for me and I love the neutralizing conditioner - its amazing and in 2 washes removes all relaxer traces. My hair is smooth and has a brilliant shine.

Now I'm scouting the web to buy another tub and  no luck. It looks like where I previously purchased (www.bluebeez.com) has changed management and policy - they now only sell to licensed professionals.

ETA: Also it looks the price has more than doubled, but its worth it.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone still using this relaxer with successful results?


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Mar 23, 2016)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Anyone still using this relaxer with successful results?



Yes me! I did a thread about it not too long ago. I really liked it but i think i over processed some parts of my hair because i left on almost 30 min


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 23, 2016)

I still use it (even though I now have a short cut) and still get good results.


----------

